# "408MODELS" BUILDS



## 408models

I'LL GO AHEAD AND START MINE ALSO :biggrin: 

*1st up is PURPLE HAZE: 80's CADILLAC*
































































*Next up is 4UH8RS: 1970 MONTE CARLO*


----------



## 408models

*Next RED VINE: 1964 CHEVY IMPALA SS*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*HELL YEAH, NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT !!!!*


Love the detail bro. GOod choice of color and props on naming them !


----------



## modeltech

ABOUT TIME BRO!! YOUR RIDES INSPIRE ME!! YOU GOT SOME OF THE CLEANEST RIDES!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 408models

Ok heres a couple more that i found, Some i still have some i sold.

*LIME GREEN 63: 1963 CHEVY IMPALA CONVERTIBLE*























































*2 CHEVY GLASS HOUSES*





































*SOME IMPORTS*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

More please.......


----------



## kdogg213

nice


----------



## 408models

*Ballin: LEXUS & CHRYLSER 300*












































































*BLAZIN COPPER: 1963 CHEVY IMPALA HT.*





































*39 Chevy Panel*


----------



## BiggDeee

NICE SHIT 408!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*OK HERE ARE ALL MY W.I.P.'s</span>*

*1) SJ SHARK CAR: LS MONTE CARLO*

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/SJSHARK%20005.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/sjshark%20007.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/sjshark%20017.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/1NNL%20SHOW%20001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/1sharkm2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/sharkm1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


*2)SLIPPIN INTO DARKNESS: 80's Stlye Caddy*

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/LADY%20CADDY%20024.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/Slippin%20Into%20Darkness%20004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/Slippin%20Into%20Darkness%20005.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/Slippin%20Into%20Darkness%20006.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/Slippin%20Into%20Darkness%20001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/Slippin%20Into%20Darkness%20003.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*3)<span style=\'color:blue\'>SHARKSIDE 64**: 1964 CHEVY IMPALA CONV.*
























































MORE TO COME!


----------



## 408models

*4)RUBY RED CUTTY: 80's Style Cutty*























































*5)TRADITIONAL 64: 1964 CHEVY IMPALA HT*


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:worship: * Slippin Into Darkness * :worship:


----------



## Project59

Loving them homie!!!! They all look great!!


----------



## modeltech

THE HOMIES AROUND HERE NEED TO WATCH OUT FOR YOU!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 24 2007, 02:13 PM~7971152
> *THE HOMIES AROUND HERE NEED TO WATCH OUT FOR YOU!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 408models

*WIP's cont....*

*6)1963 Chevy Impala Wagon*

































































*7)ORANGE CRUSH: 1963 CHEVY IMPALA HT (soon to be vert)*


----------



## stilldownivlife

:worship: i love your builds - clean,clean,clean - & off the hook details :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

X-2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Finish the 63 wagon homie.*


----------



## modeltech

YA, THE WAGON IS BAD-ASS!! BUT THEN AGAIN THEY ALL ARE!!!


----------



## betoscustoms

NICE WORK SMILEY. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK. TIME FOR ME TO START CATCHING UP :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 24 2007, 02:35 PM~7971320
> *NICE WORK SMILEY. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK. TIME FOR ME TO START CATCHING UP :biggrin:
> *


Not just you.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2007, 12:33 PM~7971309
> *Finish the 63 wagon homie.
> *


that one i really want to take my time on. it will have alot of detail.


----------



## hawkeye1777

lovin' the trunk detail...well....lovin' ALL THE DETAIL!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 24 2007, 02:40 PM~7971354
> *that one i really want to take my time on. it will have alot of detail.
> *


true true


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :worship:


----------



## ElRafa

Clean all of your builds are way too clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*FORGOT ABOUT THESE*


----------



## wagonguy

:wow: <all i gotta say :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

I lovin dat blue impala


----------



## luxurylemans

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: You guys have to stop making these cars so beautiful...its distracting me from work here. :biggrin: Just playing. I am TOTALLY inspired, and I cannot wait to get a digi-cam so I can share the stuff I have on the table. My skillz are are pro yet...but I am getting there and I am inspired by all these cars I see here. Keep it up.

Cliff
:nicoderm:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by luxurylemans_@May 25 2007, 10:27 AM~7977669
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: You guys have to stop making these cars so beautiful...its distracting me from work here. :biggrin: Just playing.  I am TOTALLY inspired, and I cannot wait to get a digi-cam so I can share the stuff I have on the table.  My skillz are are pro yet...but I am getting there and I am inspired by all these cars I see here.  Keep it up.
> 
> Cliff
> :nicoderm:
> *


THANKS BRO,
everyones comments mean alot, it just helps to keep building and keep enjoying the hobby. *You don't have to be a pro to build, just do your best and learn from your mistakes. *


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@May 25 2007, 01:17 PM~7977624
> *I lovin dat blue impala
> *


x2


----------



## 408models

gotta add this one now:
*INSPIRATIONS C.C. 90's Caprice*


----------



## BiggC

Thats bad ass Bro!!!


----------



## pancho1969

LOOKIN GOOD 408 I THINK I SEEN THE CAPRICE THIS WEEKEND AT A SHOW IN SAC. :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777

all nice builds bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904

Amayzing as always.


----------



## 408models

*HERE IS ANOTHER PROJECT I'LL BE WORKING ON. 87 MC LS.MADE ANOTHER LS CLIP, STILL HAS SOME WORK TO FINISH UP BUT THIS ONE WILL BE A QUICK BUILD ALSO.*


----------



## 408models

*JUST GOT MY LS CLIP FINISHED LAST NIGHT: LMK*


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Looks clean 408 ! Now get the head light set-up in it and finished ! ! LOL !


----------



## drnitrus

nice scratch work 
look real good

now get er done :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 8 2007, 07:56 AM~8065754
> *Looks  clean  408  !    Now  get the    head  light    set-up  in it  and  finished  !  !  LOL !
> *


got a couple of ideas for them :biggrin: still thinking.


----------



## 8-Ball

good work homie


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 8 2007, 07:47 AM~8065707
> *JUST GOT MY LS CLIP FINISHED LAST NIGHT: LMK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I THINK I;M GONNA GO WITH SOMETHING LIKE THIS, BUT MAYBE WITHOUT THE GRAPHICS, LIKE A MINT GREEN.*


----------



## MARINATE

_.......SWEET.........._


----------



## 408models

THANKS BRO. I WANNA DO THIS ONE LATER TOO THIS ONE IS SIK :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 8 2007, 12:42 PM~8066682
> *THANKS BRO. I WANNA DO THIS ONE LATER TOO THIS ONE IS SIK :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: I'M DOING THAT ONE


----------



## 408models

i thought you might :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 8 2007, 12:52 PM~8066741
> *i thought you might :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOW THIS..IT'S A MAJESTICS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

but you got the pattern and leafing skills. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 8 2007, 01:30 PM~8066971
> *but you got the pattern and leafing skills. :biggrin:
> *



THANKS HOMIE...YOU GOT THEM SKILL TO BRO......I'VE ALWAYS LIKE THAT CAR..SEVER SINCE THE HOMIE BUILT IT


----------



## 408models

hell yeah bro thats a sik ass ride. might give it a try later down the line of builds


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

that clip came out real klean!!!!!
cant wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## P-Rico

Where'd you get it from?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by P-Rico_@Jun 8 2007, 04:08 PM~8068567
> *Where'd you get it from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



www.betoscustomdesigns.com


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how does it look compared to the other ls clips out there.... got any for a comparison pic? planning to cast it?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2007, 04:55 PM~8073161
> *how does it look compared to the other ls clips out there.... got any for a comparison pic? planning to cast it?
> *


i like it the SL clip is nice but it looks like it has a sour face look which turns me off from buying it i decided to go off on my own and make my own not accuratte definetly not LS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gonna make the 81-86 square clip?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2007, 05:07 PM~8073213
> *gonna make the 81-86 square clip?
> *


no its a LS but less LS and more Euro


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2007, 07:07 PM~8073213
> *gonna make the 81-86 square clip?
> *


ya talkin bout like this


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea..... i take it thats a w.i.p.?


----------



## Tip Slow

nah man im talkin bout the front clip.this car was on ebay


----------



## chato83

damn you do awsome work homie especially on the paint jobs :0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by P-Rico_@Jun 8 2007, 04:08 PM~8068567
> *Where'd you get it from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I MADE IT HOMIE, FROM THE STOCK CLIP. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2007, 03:55 PM~8073161
> *how does it look compared to the other ls clips out there.... got any for a comparison pic? planning to cast it?
> *


*THIS IS THE ONLY PIC I HAD* (*SORRY MARINATE, JUST NEEDED A REFERENCE*) *TO COMPARE MINE WITH THE EXISTING LS CLIPS*



















*REAL ONE*


----------



## 408models

*I MADE AN EXTRA CLIP TO SEE WHAT THEY WILL LOOK LIKE ON THE MODEL.
THE ONE ON TOP IN PRIMER IS THAT CLEANER ONE AND ALL DONE. THIS ONE WAS A QUICK ONE, BUT IT CAME OUT OK. *


----------



## MARINATE

I AIN'T TRIPPING HOMIE.....BY THE WAY PINKY LOOKS GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*OK FELLAS IT LOOKS LIKE THE 49ER MONTE WENT A DIFFERENT ROUTE. I JUST COULDN'T FIND A COLOR TO GO WITH THE INTERIOR CAUSE I DIDN'T WANT TO THROW OFF THE BODY COLOR EITHER. I'LL PROBABLY BUILD ANOTHER ONE WITH A MORE NINER GOLD TO IT, BUT THIS ONE I ENDEND UP GOING WITH A BLACK INTERIOR, 2 TONE. THE BODY IS ALL CLEARED AND THE INTERIOR IS DONE, JUST NEED TO DO THE MOTOR. AND BMF.*

*ALSO HAS ANY ONE ELSO BOUGHT THIS KIT???????? *


----------



## MARINATE

NICE!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 11 2007, 11:42 AM~8083035
> *NICE!
> *


THANKS BRO, i remember you had an orange flake one right???


----------



## lowridermodels

smiley! that monte looks good!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 11 2007, 01:44 PM~8083051
> *THANKS BRO, i remember you had an orange flake one right???
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

*ALSO HAS ANY ONE ELSO BOUGHT THIS KIT???????? *


I have 1! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

YA I HAVE ONE TO BRO!!


----------



## 408models

*I ASK IF ANY ONE HAD ONE CAUSE I WAS WONDERING IF THE INNER DOOR PANALS MATCH WITH THE OUTSIDE DOOR LINE LIKE IN THE PIC CAUSE MINE DON'T.*
*DIDN'T NOTICE IT UNTILL AFTER THE TUB WAS PUT IN WITH THE BODY. * :angry: *I'M STILL GOING TO FINISH IT, BUT WAS WONDERING IF EVERYBODY ELSES WAS THE SAME*


----------



## BigPoppa

yep, all AMT/MPC are like that.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 11 2007, 01:41 PM~8083404
> *yep, all AMT/MPC are like that.
> *



YUP mine didn't match either!!!!!


----------



## MKD904

Yeah, but that just means that the doors are large and the door jambs are seen more.....looks good ......


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 11 2007, 12:41 PM~8083404
> *yep, all AMT/MPC are like that.
> *


was that not noticed before they were made??? wonder y they come like that.

*THANKS HOMIES ON THE COMPS *:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*WELL I THOUGHT I HAD ENOUGH BMF, BUT LOOKS LIKE I RAN OUT, SO ONCE I GET SOME MORE I'LL BE ABLE TO FINISH UP BOTH MONTES. 
GOT THE HEADLIGHT COVER FIGURED TO THE GREEN PEARL AND ADDED SOME CHROME PARTS TO THE GOLD MONTE.*


----------



## drnitrus

Both of those are coming along nicely

keep it up


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 12 2007, 08:28 AM~8088918
> *Both of those are coming along nicely
> 
> keep it up
> *


x 2


----------



## betoscustoms

SMILEY, I MIGHT HAVE A UP TOP FOR THE MONTE. I BOUGHT OUT ZIMMERMAN OF ALL HIS UPTOPS. I FOUND A TOP FOR MY CONV. '78 CADDY.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 12 2007, 08:11 AM~8089143
> *SMILEY, I MIGHT HAVE A UP TOP FOR THE MONTE. I BOUGHT OUT ZIMMERMAN OF ALL HIS UPTOPS. I FOUND A TOP FOR MY CONV. '78 CADDY.
> *


 :biggrin: LET ME KNOW BRO


----------



## betoscustoms

LET ME KNOW IF YOU CAN STOP BY THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## 408models

i'll hit you up


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: an up top on that 78-9 monte would look great :yes: 

both are looking clean 408 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRANGER

:yes: Good shit !!


----------



## 408models

*WELL HERE THE MONTE ABOUT 98% DONE, JUST NEED SOME BODY WORK ON THE SIDE MIRRORS. OTHER THEN THAT ITS ALL DONE.* :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

LOOKS GOOD BRO!! DID YA FIGURE ANYTHING OUT WITH THE BOOT OR UP-TOP??


----------



## 408models

NO, STILL LOOKING, MIGHT JUST TRY TO DO A VINYL BOOT CUT TO FIT TO SHAPE. SEEN A COUPLE CARS LIKE THAT.


----------



## 408models

I HAD SOME CHROME UNDIES AND DECIDE TO UPGRADE THE LIME GREEM 63. 
HERE ARE 2 BEFOR PICS AND THE NEW UPGRADE. :biggrin: NOW HAS ALL CHROME UNDIES, FIRE WALL, CYLINDERS, AND NEW RIMS. JUST NEED TO GET FITTINGS FOR THE THE BRAIDED HOSE AND ITS ALL DONE.

*BEFORE*:




















*AFTER*


----------



## lowridermodels

looking good smiley!


----------



## MARINATE

YES CARNAL....LIME GREEN TREY LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## drnitrus

one of my favorites


----------



## stilldownivlife

:yes: :thumbsup: the monte is looking good 2


----------



## 408models

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

BOTH ARE CLEAN ! Any updates on the the shark monte ?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2007, 10:25 AM~8111216
> *BOTH    ARE    CLEAN !    Any  updates  on the  the  shark  monte  ?
> *


Nothing yet, kinda put that one on the side. i'm still trying to get some more of the blue flocking that i was using in the interior. there are to blues that look really close to it but don't match.


----------



## LJGONZALEZ

that shark monte is bad


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah man, lookin' good!


----------



## layn22sonframe

x2


----------



## MKD904

lookin sick as always homie.


----------



## [email protected]

:worship: love D' work :worship: 
ANY MORE??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*Heres a little something i tried last night with some patterns. didn't know what the outcome would be but i think it came out pretty good. LMK* *I got the i from a real 300 thats in the pics.*Got a little bit more patterns here and there to do still w.i.p.


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD CARNAL!


----------



## raystrey

damn that is bad ass!!!!


what brand and size is that red tape?


----------



## drnitrus

nice work


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 20 2007, 07:19 AM~8140822
> *damn that is bad ass!!!!
> what brand and size is that red tape?
> *


i think its 1/64 or 1/16 trying to remember :banghead:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 20 2007, 08:28 AM~8140876
> *i think its 1/64 or 1/16 trying to remember :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin: 


LOOKING GOOD SMILEY..


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2007, 07:40 AM~8140951
> *:biggrin:
> LOOKING GOOD SMILEY..
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 20 2007, 08:44 AM~8140984
> *:biggrin: thanks bro
> *


N/P HOMIE...  
IM JUST GLAD YOUR STEPPING UP YOUR GAME ON EACH BUILD. I GOT TO GET MY 300 BUILT TOO.


----------



## wagonguy

them patterns are sick bro!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin sweet....


----------



## layn22sonframe

DAYUM bro, those are some crazy rides, you got skillz. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

nice work on the 300!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 20 2007, 04:42 PM~8143685
> *nice work on the 300!!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## 408models

*DID A LITTLE BIT MORE PATTERN WORK ON THE 300. STILL THINKING OF ADDING SOME MORE, NOT TO SURE YET?????*


----------



## 408models

*I BOUGHT ME A NEW SPRAY GUN, NOTHIN BIG JUST A MINI SPRAY GUN AND TRIED IT OUT ON SATURDAY. SPRAYED A 62 IMPALA HOK KANDY TANGERINE. *NO CLEAR ON IT YET.


----------



## modeltech

CLEAN!! I LOVE THAT COLOR!!!


----------



## drnitrus

that 300 is looking real cool

pics of the gun?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 25 2007, 07:22 AM~8170690
> *that 300 is looking real cool
> 
> pics of the gun?
> *


*this one right here, got it off ebay. like i said nothing fancy, especailly since funds are on a budget right now. Works really good, it's mainly more for just the non- metalics,cause i did try it with some flake and it just got build up inside. So i clean it out and just used some HOK paints and it works great.*


----------



## drnitrus

cool i got one of those too but i havent tried it yet. i was planning on using it for clear


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 25 2007, 08:36 AM~8170758
> *this one right here, got it off ebay. like i said nothing fancy, especailly since funds are on a budget right now. Works really good, it's mainly more for just the non- metalics,cause i did try it with some flake and it just got build up inside. So i clean it out and just used some HOK paints and it works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there is a lil filter screen inside take it out and it wont clog anymore, and you can spray anything with it. 
 just a lil tip........... those are good gun's.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 25 2007, 08:42 AM~8170803
> *cool i got one of those too but i havent tried it yet.  i was planning on using it for clear
> *


I got one too and was thinking the same thing. 


For some reason I figured too much kandy would end un being wasted compared to an airbrush.


408 would you say same amount of kandy was used vs. an airbrush?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 25 2007, 07:42 AM~8170803
> *cool i got one of those too but i havent tried it yet.  i was planning on using it for clear
> *


yeah i have too use it for paint and clear for now, but hopfully i can pick another one up later just for that. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 25 2007, 07:45 AM~8170826
> *I got one too and was thinking the same thing.
> For some reason I figured too much kandy would end un being wasted compared to an airbrush.
> 408 would you say same amount of kandy was used vs. an airbrush?
> *


i would say maybe yeah, but i guess it all depends on how much the amount of paint you mix & needle size. I had an airbrush about 6 years ago and i would guess it was about the same. Maybe someone else can have a better answer :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

from what i read it has a .6 needle size. my eclipse has a .5 needle so it should shoot a little more but not a crazy amount more


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 25 2007, 08:58 AM~8170895
> *from what i read it has a .6 needle size.  my eclipse has a .5 needle so it should shoot a little more but not a crazy amount more
> *



cool guys... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

THAT 300 LOOKS HELLA GOOD BRO!....THAT GUN IS PRETTY GOOD I GOT ME ONE AT HARBOR FREIGHT, THERE PERFECT FOR PATTERNS! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS THE SET IM GOING TO GET.. TATMAN GOT THE HOOK-UP ON THEM.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i want one


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2007, 08:41 AM~8171104
> *THIS IS THE SET IM GOING TO GET..  TATMAN GOT THE HOOK-UP ON THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 those are sik bro. they had a mini one and a bigger one as a set for sell, but since cash was low i had to settle for a mini one for now. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IWAT ALSO MAKE A NICE ONE TOO, BUT IT'S IN THE $400 RANGE. I WON'T PAY TOP DOLLAR FOR THEM. BUT IT'S MUCH BETTER THEN THE LIL AIRBRUCH GUN AND IT GET'S THE JOB DONE FASTER. I THINK HE GET'S A GOOD DEAL FROM WHERE HE WORK'S.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 25 2007, 09:45 AM~8171131
> *:0 those are sik bro. they had a mini one and a bigger one as a set for sell, but since cash was low i had to settle for a mini one for now. :cheesy:
> *


Do these guns offer the same fine spray quality as the smaller airbrushes? I mean if you lay coats with the bigger guns it will lay as smooth as with the smaller guns?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 25 2007, 09:00 AM~8171217
> *Do these guns offer the same fine spray quality as the smaller airbrushes? I mean if you lay coats with the bigger guns it will lay as smooth as with the smaller guns?
> *


from what i've used it on so far its sprayed really clean. haven't used a big one before, but it looks to work the same. i also just broke it in on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 25 2007, 10:00 AM~8171217
> *Do these guns offer the same fine spray quality as the smaller airbrushes? I mean if you lay coats with the bigger guns it will lay as smooth as with the smaller guns?
> *


YES THEY DO. IT'S ONE SMOOTH COAT. INSTEAD OF 3 OR 4 PASSES. IT'S STILL A REAL FINE MIST. I DON'T SEE ANY DIFFERANCE IN PAINT USAGE.


----------



## jevries

Sounds good! I didn't feel to start out with my small Paasche airbrush...I wanna start out with laying smooth coats and than we'll see.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2007, 08:41 AM~8171104
> *THIS IS THE SET IM GOING TO GET..  TATMAN GOT THE HOOK-UP ON THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PRIMO, TELL TAT TO HOOK IT UP. I WOULD LIKE A SET ALSO.


----------



## 408models

DID SOME FOILING AND CLEAR COATING YESTERDAY. I THINK I'M GONNA START BUYING SOME CLEAR FOR THE SPRAY GUN, THIS ONE IS FROM CAN AND I THINK I NEED TO WET SAND IT AND POLISH IT AGAIN.


----------



## jevries

Looks clean man! :thumbsup: little wetsanding and polishing will remove that little bit of orange peel for sure.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 26 2007, 06:33 AM~8177743
> *PRIMO, TELL TAT TO HOOK IT UP. I WOULD LIKE A SET ALSO.
> *


10-4 I WILL TELL HIM TODAY.. YOU WANT THE SET OF 3 RIGHT?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how much r they


----------



## mademan

Nice work Homie, 


ttt for a great trader also!
got the box today, thanks again.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 26 2007, 10:54 AM~8179730
> *Nice work Homie,
> ttt for a great trader also!
> got the box today, thanks again.
> *


good to know it arrived, any time bro :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Looking good as always homie.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 26 2007, 09:46 AM~8178882
> *how much r they
> *


2,500. FOR 3.



THE RAG IS LOOKING GOOD SMILEY..


----------



## Pokey

Lovin' that Deuce!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Looks good guyz once i get my car done could u all make me one jus hit me up witn how much


----------



## EL RAIDER

nice work homie


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 26 2007, 07:05 PM~8182550
> *Lovin' that Deuce!
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 26 2007, 10:38 PM~8184622
> *x2
> *


X3 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models

*OK DID SOME WORK LAST NIGHT ON THE MOTOR AND WET SANDED THE CLEAR COAT AND ADDED ANOTHER 2 COATS OF CLEAR INSTEAD OF POLISHING IT OUT.*


----------



## MARINATE

DAM 408 LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## modeltech

x-2 bro!!!


----------



## Pokey

NICE PAINT! :0


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 27 2007, 10:45 AM~8186313
> *NICE PAINT!  :0
> *


x2

the wires on the motor look real good


----------



## 408models

thanks homies


----------



## 408models

*DO YOU ALL THINK THIS MIGHT WORK AS DUMPS??? PICS AREN'T TOO CLEAR BUT PUT IT NEXT TO SOME THINGS FOR SIZE COMPARISON.* :dunno:


----------



## drnitrus

put i tnext to a pump

looks just a little too small from those pics


----------



## 408models

ill do it tonight. at work right now and just thought they might be close enough, found them here at work too


----------



## holly.hoodlum

thaz a kleeeeannn 62'


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 27 2007, 11:35 AM~8187476
> *DO YOU ALL THINK THIS MIGHT WORK AS DUMPS??? PICS AREN'T TOO CLEAR BUT PUT IT NEXT TO SOME THINGS FOR SIZE COMPARISON. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shoot me you addy i got a few i can spare. like the one's i gave beto.


----------



## 408models

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

SMILEY, PM ME ON THE DUMPS, I HAVE A FEW THAT I MAY PART WITH.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 27 2007, 03:01 PM~8189317
> *SMILEY, PM ME ON THE DUMPS, I HAVE A FEW THAT I MAY PART WITH.
> *


SMILEY I DID NOT READ THE POST THAT BIGGS WAS SENDING YOU SOME. PRIMO KNOWS HOW WE DO IT....


----------



## 408models

*GOT ME AN EARLY B-DAY GIFT* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL

nice pad :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

man i really like that case and have thought of buying it but.....you cant add anymore shelves. you can easily add another 4 glass shelves in there. i got this one at ikea and i was able to add 2 more glass shelves. 










if we could do that with yours i would buy one of those. the next type of case im gonna get will be like the one biggs has like the ones used in store displays.


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD SMILEY.. I used to have 2 of those , but what i did was drill a few new holes on the metal bar's down the side's and added 4 more glass shelve's to it. they have alot of unused space but are verry nice.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2007, 08:57 AM~8193951
> *LOOKING GOOD SMILEY..  I used to have 2 of those , but what i did was drill a few new holes on the metal bar's down the side's and added 4 more glass shelve's to it.  they have alot of unused space but are verry nice.
> *





dam me and DR posted the same shit at the same time. :biggrin: it's all good


----------



## Pokey

Damn, I wish I had a nice display case like that, VERY nice!


----------



## drnitrus

LOL :biggrin: 
Its all good
you did some similar shit to what i did. There were holes in the wood to position the shelves at different height. So i took some aluminum rod and made new pegs for the new shelves.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 28 2007, 09:24 AM~8194132
> *LOL :biggrin:
> Its all good
> you did some similar shit to what i did.  There were holes in the wood to position the shelves at different height.  So i took some aluminum rod and made new pegs for the new shelves.
> *


yeah these dont come with extra holes so you have to drill through the round metal stock.


----------



## 408models

THANKS HOMIES.
*DOC:* THIS ONE IS FROM IKEA ALSO CAUSE IT HAD AN IKEA TAG ON THE BOX. YOURS IS NICE TOO. IT DOES SUCK THAT YOU CAN'T ADD MORE SHELFS TO THIS ONE.

*BIGGS:*I HAVE A HOMIE WHO'S DAD IS A WELDER. MAYBE HE CAN WELD SOME MORE BARS TO ADD MORE SHELFS, CAUSE TRUE THERE IS ALOT OF WAISTED SPACE.


----------



## 408models

TTT see ya homies going to the DOCTORS hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 28 2007, 03:25 PM~8196351
> *TTT see ya homies going to the DOCTORS hno:
> *


don't tell me you got to trade in the 300 for a mini van now. :0


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 28 2007, 10:55 AM~8193939
> *man i really like that case and have thought of buying it but.....you cant add anymore shelves.  you can easily add another 4 glass shelves in there.  i got this one at ikea and i was able to add 2 more glass shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if we could do that with yours i would buy one of those.  the next type of case im gonna get will be like the one biggs has like the ones used in store displays.
> *



i love that case! where did you get it, make it?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2007, 03:58 PM~8196946
> *don't tell me you got to trade in the 300 for a mini van now. :0
> *


 :biggrin: good one bro, needed to find out my suger level.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 28 2007, 07:39 PM~8197165
> *i love that case! where did you get it, make it?
> *


i got this one at ikea. i think it was like $60


----------



## chrisijzerman

Hey!
Some badass stuff im seeing here 
Cant w8 to see more of youre builds.


----------



## four 0 eight

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 30 2007, 09:01 AM~8007235
> *gotta add this one now:
> INSPIRATIONS C.C. 90's Caprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit right on bro thats tight you do some clean work


----------



## 408models

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*GOT A LIL MORE DONE ON THE 62, THESE ARE JUST MOCK UP PICKS*


----------



## MARINATE

NICE....LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2007, 09:14 AM~8247420
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>X2* :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2007, 09:14 AM~8247420
> *X-3... THAT SHIT LOOK'S SWEET SMILEY.  *


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 6 2007, 08:19 AM~8247464
> *:0 X - TRES</span>*


----------



## jevries

Excellent job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## drnitrus

Its comin together real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

KLEAN...


----------



## ElRafa

THat rag is coming out clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

WELL ALMOST DONE, JUST NEED TO WETSAND AND POLISH THE HOOD AND ITS COMPLETE: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE DETAIL BRO! :0


----------



## Pokey

Damn, that Deuce turned out SWEET! :0 

NICE WORK!


----------



## holly.hoodlum

TIGHT....



> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 11 2007, 08:15 AM~8282710
> *WELL ALMOST DONE, JUST NEED TO WETSAND AND POLISH THE HOOD AND ITS COMPLETE:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the sun-visers..
you beat me to it ...


----------



## drnitrus

Nice and clean


----------



## 408models

THANKS HOMIES,

FINSHING UP MY 300 ALSO. PICS TOMORROW


----------



## 408models

TTT


----------



## janglelang

DAMN!!! HOMIE some of them look real


----------



## pancho1969

62 LOOKIN GOOD 408 LOVIN THE PATTERENS ON THE 300 AND THE DISPLAY CASE GOT TO GET ME ONE OF DOES :biggrin: .


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 11 2007, 07:50 PM~8287795
> *62 LOOKIN GOOD 408 LOVIN THE PATTERENS ON THE 300 AND THE DISPLAY CASE GOT TO GET ME ONE OF DOES  :biggrin: .
> *


x2


----------



## Ronin

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Looks brilliant!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974

nice work  love that '62 rag!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

*VERY NICE!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*OK GOT THE 300 WETSANDED, JUST NEED TO ADD ANOTHERE COAT OF CLEAR, and SOME OF THE INTERIOR DONE.














































BUT UNFORTUNALTY I TRIED A DIFFERENT CLEAR ON THE HOOD AND IT HAD A REACTION TO IT SO THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED AFTER I TRIED TO WETSAND IT. IT GOT REAL STICKY*. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

*DOES ANYBODY HAVE AN EXTRA HOOD THAT WOULD LIKE TO TRADE, OR GIVE AWAY*???????


----------



## THEREGAL

damn that fuckin sucks, wihs i could help ya out


----------



## 408models

yeah i was pissed, if its not one thing its another.


----------



## lowridermodels

yo smiley that 62 rag is clean...i got a 300 hood for ya!.....you going to herbs show on sunday?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 12 2007, 10:13 AM~8292713
> *yo smiley that 62 rag is clean...i got a 300 hood for ya!.....you going to herbs show on sunday?
> *


nah bro, i wish i could make it though  . do you wanna trade something for it???


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 12 2007, 11:15 AM~8292727
> *nah bro, i wish i could make it though    . do you wanna trade something for it???
> *



i aint trippin' i dont want nothing for it,helpin a homie out! us as club members need to stick together and help out when one is in need!

i'll send it home with BETO then he can give it to you,faster than shipping it!


----------



## 408models

:cheesy: thanks bro, that would be cool. i'll give him a heads up also. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 12 2007, 11:25 AM~8292804
> *:cheesy: thanks bro, that would be cool. i'll give him a heads up also. :thumbsup:
> *



 no problemo! anytime! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Thats Freakin Sweet 408




oneyed


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 12 2007, 08:24 AM~8291404
> *OK GOT THE 300 WETSANDED, JUST NEED TO ADD ANOTHERE COAT OF CLEAR, and SOME OF THE INTERIOR DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT UNFORTUNALTY I TRIED A DIFFERENT CLEAR ON THE HOOD AND IT HAD A REACTION TO IT SO THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED AFTER I TRIED TO WETSAND IT. IT GOT REAL STICKY.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> DOES ANYBODY HAVE AN EXTRA HOOD THAT WOULD LIKE TO TRADE, OR GIVE AWAY???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADD AZZ PATTERNS...


----------



## 408models

OK HERE IT IS WITH THE LAST COAT OF CLEAR. THE SIDES AREN'T AS MIRRORY AS I WANTED BUT IT'LL DO :biggrin: . SOME PICTURES ARE BLURRY BUT MY CAMERA SUCKS AT HOLDING IT WITH ONE HAND  TOO SHAKEY.


----------



## drnitrus

Looks damn good though

nice work on the patterns!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 13 2007, 09:05 AM~8300312
> *Looks damn good though
> 
> nice work on the patterns!!!
> *



X2 BRO LOOKS REAL GOOD!


----------



## wagonguy

DAYUM!!!! glass...


----------



## 408models

THANKS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Damn this is coming out very nice Man!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn that 300c is badass!!! Nice work.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 13 2007, 01:37 PM~8302230
> *Damn this is coming out very nice Man!!!      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels

X10! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 13 2007, 04:12 PM~8304238
> *X10! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homies

hey lowridermodels beto knows about the hood. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2007, 08:02 AM~8300285
> *OK HERE IT IS WITH THE LAST COAT OF CLEAR. THE SIDES AREN'T AS MIRRORY AS I WANTED BUT IT'LL DO :biggrin: . SOME PICTURES ARE BLURRY BUT MY CAMERA SUCKS AT HOLDING IT WITH ONE HAND   TOO SHAKEY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAM LOOK'S GOOD SMILEY.. WHAT KINDA CLEAR YOU USE.? :0


----------



## 408models

just the regular MODEL MASTER HIGH GLOSS CLEAR , wet sanded the first coats of clear to a smooth finish then added one more coat to top it off :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Looks super!! Patterns are killer!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin

put a big blown hemi in it there hood problem solved might look weird though but if you go said hemi i do have a hood


----------



## 408models

*WHAT UP FELLAS, WELL I DID A LITTLE PAINTING SINCE I HAD SOME SPARE TIME THIS PAST WEEKEND. I WANTED TO TRY OUT SOME OF THE HOK KANDIES AND THE NEW SPRAY GUN.* 

*PAINTED THIS 67 IMPALA BRANDY WINE. FIRST PICS ARE WITH THE FIRST COATS OF CLEAR AND THE SECOND ONES ARE AFTER THE WETSAND*. NOT SURE WHAT STANCE TO GO WITH, MIGHT JUST HAVE IT LAY ON THE FLOOR.


----------



## MARINATE

LAID OUT!


----------



## 408models

*WAS THINKING THE SAME THING * :biggrin: 

ALMOST DONE,


----------



## drnitrus

looks good

how did that spray gun work out.


----------



## 408models

it works pretty good, but just doesn't do well with flake.


----------



## modeltech

ON THE ROCKERS!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

badd ass paint job 408.




oneyed


----------



## 408models

THANKS HOMIES, 

AND I THINK I'LL BE LAYIN THE FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 damn 408 that 62 is gorgeous & my jaw dropped when i saw the paint on the 300 

fk off the hook you took it off the hinges :worship:


----------



## Pokey

I like the color on that '67! That 300 is gonna be badass, I like those patterns!


----------



## OGrider$

I GOT A EXTRA HOOD PM ME IF INTRESTED


----------



## ElRafa

That 62 and 300 looking SWEET :thumbsup: sucks about the hood though


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by OGrider$_@Jul 16 2007, 11:40 PM~8325372
> *I GOT A EXTRA HOOD  PM ME IF INTRESTED
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 17 2007, 10:02 PM~8333446
> *:thumbsup:
> *


GOT THE PACAGE TODAY SMILEY. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Clean rides!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 09:04 PM~8333456
> *GOT THE PACAGE TODAY SMILEY. :biggrin:
> *


glad to know it got there :biggrin: let me know if it will work


----------



## betoscustoms

AY SHIT, SMILELY'S UP LATE.  :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 17 2007, 09:33 PM~8333763
> *AY SHIT, SMILELY'S UP LATE.  :cheesy:
> *


what up homies :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

SMILEY DID YOU CHECK OUT THE SPOKES?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 17 2007, 09:35 PM~8333776
> *SMILEY DID YOU CHECK OUT THE SPOKES?
> *


yes sir, you just had to through it up huh lol :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 17 2007, 09:36 PM~8333790
> *yes sir, you just had to through it up huh lol :biggrin:
> *


STASH BOX......


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: ONE DAY


----------



## 408models

LATE HOMIES


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 12 2007, 08:24 AM~8291404
> *OK GOT THE 300 WETSANDED, JUST NEED TO ADD ANOTHERE COAT OF CLEAR, and SOME OF THE INTERIOR DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*



:0 :0 :0 








*


----------



## holly.hoodlum

tight


----------



## 408models

*HERES A LITTLE BIT MORE ON THE 300. THESE ARE JUST MOCK PICS, STILL NOT DONE. 

I'M NOT REALY LIKIN THE HIEGHT THOUGH. GOTTA SEE IF I CAN FIND SOME SMALLER RIMS, BUT NOT TO SMALL TO GIVE IT THAT LOWER LOOK. *


----------



## 408models

*HERES SOME MORE OF THE 67. I SPRAYED ANOTHER 2 COATS OF CLEAR BUT IT DIDNT COME OUT THE WAY I WANTED IT TO, SO I'M GONNA WETSAND IT DOWN ONE MORE TIME AND TRY AGAIN.*


----------



## modeltech

i dont know 408, a little scuff and buff i think you will be golden!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 20 2007, 08:41 AM~8352608
> *i dont know 408, a little scuff and buff i think you will be golden!!!
> *


*X2!*


----------



## MARINATE

MARINATE RED!...LOOKS TIGHT HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

NICE 67!!


----------



## drnitrus

Both are da ass but that 67 is DAMN SEXXXY!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Sweet painting skills 408. Thats looking killer.


oneyed


----------



## 408models

THANKS HOMIES.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Dam I love the color of that 67!! They both looking good bro.


----------



## Pokey

'67 lookin' badass!

I don't think you need another coat of clear. Just wet-sand and polish and call it done!


----------



## BiggDeee

LOOKIN GOOD 408!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 20 2007, 09:13 AM~8352444
> *HERES SOME MORE OF THE 67. I SPRAYED ANOTHER 2 COATS OF CLEAR BUT IT DIDNT COME OUT THE WAY I WANTED IT TO, SO I'M GONNA WETSAND IT DOWN ONE MORE TIME AND TRY AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## roy 23

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 24 2007, 12:00 PM~7970259
> *Next RED VINE: 1964 CHEVY IMPALA SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did you get that 64 impala grill cut like see threw


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 20 2007, 08:13 AM~8352444
> *HERES SOME MORE OF THE 67. I SPRAYED ANOTHER 2 COATS OF CLEAR BUT IT DIDNT COME OUT THE WAY I WANTED IT TO, SO I'M GONNA WETSAND IT DOWN ONE MORE TIME AND TRY AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING SWEET CARNAL.  SEND ME THAT 67 OR THE 300 TO CLEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

THANKS FELLAS, 

*AND ROY23 the GRILL IS FROM A PHOTO ETCH KIT*


----------



## holly.hoodlum

BADD-AZZ RIDES..
BEAUTIFUL PAINT JOBS...


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 23 2007, 02:29 PM~8372042
> *BADD-AZZ RIDES..
> BEAUTIFUL PAINT JOBS...
> *


X2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElRafa

These are badass Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## roy 23

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 11 2007, 09:51 AM~8081625
> *I MADE IT HOMIE, FROM THE STOCK CLIP. :biggrin:
> *


you made your own ls clip? me to i did it by stock to


----------



## roy 23

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 23 2007, 11:11 AM~8370591
> *THANKS FELLAS,
> 
> AND ROY23 the GRILL IS FROM A PHOTO ETCH KIT
> *


what is a photo etch kit


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by roy 23_@Jul 23 2007, 10:53 PM~8376967
> *what is a photo etch kit
> *


*THIS IS A PHOTO ETCH. ITS FROM MODEL CAR GARAGE.* THERE EXTRAS TO GIVE YOUR MODEL THAT MORE REALISTIC LOOK.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 24 2007, 08:12 AM~8378214
> *THIS IS A PHOTO ETCH. ITS FROM MODEL CAR GARAGE.  THERE EXTRAS TO GIVE YOUR MODEL THAT MORE REALISTIC LOOK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really good stuff!!


----------



## 408models

*WHAT UP HOMIES. STILL WORKING ON THE RIDES, JUST NOT AS MUCH AS BEFORE. CERTAIN THINGS HAVE COME UP. *

WELL HERES THE HOOD WITH A COUPLE COATS OF CLEAR. STILL NEED TO WET SAND IT DOWN, AND RE-CLEAR IT FOR A FINAL TOUCH. 
ALSO FOUND ANOTHER PIC OF THE WHOLE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

that shit is bad ass


----------



## BiggDeee

NICE! That looks CCLEEEAAAANN!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 


Hey I haven't forgot the clips will be the mail this week.


----------



## 408models

THANKS HOMIES.

*WHAT RIMS SHOULD I GO WITH*???</span>

*ALL CHROME *

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/BRANDY67%20006.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



*<span style=\'color:red\'>OR BLACK W/CHROME LIP**?????*


----------



## BiggDeee

*BLACK AND CHROME LIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 1 2007, 04:33 PM~8449257
> *BLACK AND CHROME LIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## betoscustoms

HOW ABOUT YOU SEND IT TO ME AND I'LL SET SOME NICE WHEELS ON IT. I MAY EVEN PUT ON KANDI OVER IT.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 1 2007, 04:33 PM~8449257
> *BLACK AND CHROME LIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x3


----------



## Reverend Hearse

as rich the factor once said''all black , black wheels polished lip....''


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 1 2007, 04:33 PM~8449257
> *BLACK AND CHROME LIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  


cars badass man.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 1 2007, 04:33 PM~8449257
> *BLACK AND CHROME LIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X101


----------



## hawkeye1777

X-102


----------



## 408models

OK IT'S ALMOST DONE, ALL THE INTERIOR IS DONE, THANKS AGAIN TO LOWRIDERMODELS FOR THE MISSING PIECES I LOST :biggrin: . THE HOOD IS WETSANDED AND TODAY I WILL PUT THE FINAL COAT OF CLEAR. 

*SO I GUESS I'LL BE GOING WITH THE BLACK W/CHROME LIP WHEELS.*


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

nice, nice i like!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

:0 LOOKS GOOD CARNAL!


----------



## 408models

*HERES THE 300 ALL DONE. I'M NOT REALY DIGGIN THE RIMS THOUGH, THEY JUST LOOK TO SMALL TO ME. ?????????? I HAVE AN EXTRA LEXUS LUXY ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION THAT I MIGHT TRY TO USE FOR THE 300.*


----------



## drnitrus

looks good but i agree
the rims are a little small


----------



## 408models

still trying to find a perfect size rim, cause i don't want it to look to much out of proportion, or should i say DONKED. want something to look like 24's on there.


----------



## MKD904

I say go with the wires that you were looking at at first......big and clean....the ride looks awesome though....


----------



## BiggDeee

That 300 is Clean!!! :thumbsup: But I agree the rims do look alittle too small.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2007, 01:08 PM~8484304
> *That 300 is Clean!!! :thumbsup: But I agree the rims do look alittle too small.
> *



X-2 that paint is badass though :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

300 is nice ! Best pattern jod i have seen from a NON BODY MAN BACK GROUND ! (LOL) You did real good on this ! I LIKE IT ALOT !


----------



## lonnie

looks great i got a set of the 26s from the regal donk if you wnt them pm me :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 6 2007, 11:28 AM~8484846
> *looks great i got a set of the 26s from the regal donk if you wnt them pm me :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the comps homies.

thanks lonnie, but i have a couple of those sets, but there just too big. i need more proper size rims that look like 22'' or 24'' wheels like these:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 20 2007, 07:13 AM~8352444
> *HERES SOME MORE OF THE 67. I SPRAYED ANOTHER 2 COATS OF CLEAR BUT IT DIDNT COME OUT THE WAY I WANTED IT TO, SO I'M GONNA WETSAND IT DOWN ONE MORE TIME AND TRY AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ANY SUGESTIONS ON A GOOD COLOR INTERIOR, I WAS THINKING OF JUST A BLACK??????????????????*


----------



## BiggDeee

TAN INTERIOR!!!!!!!!!! OR WHITE WITH RED PIPING!


----------



## BiggC

Black would look nice, but Tan would look good also.


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 23 2007, 01:29 PM~8372042
> *BADD-AZZ RIDES..
> BEAUTIFUL PAINT JOBS...
> *


 x2 bad ass homie


----------



## modeljunky

Damn! That '67 is bad! What kind of paint are you using?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Aug 6 2007, 06:34 PM~8488576
> *Damn! That '67 is bad! What kind of paint are you using?
> *


thanks homies on the ideas.

MODELJUNKY, the paint is HOK brandywine over a slver base.


----------



## modeltech

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am partial to tan, but black would also look good!!


----------



## jevries

TIGHT! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

WELL HAD A TALK WITH MODELTECH AND SO IT WAS COOL TO GET SOME EXTRA TIME TO ORDER SOME MORE PAINT AND FINISH MY 62 AND SINCE WE BOTH NEEDED A LITTLE MORE TIME WE CAME TO AN AGREEMENT :biggrin: 

*SINCE I REALLY CAN'T DO ANY THING TO THE 62 HT RIGHT NOW I WAS ABLE TO DO SOME MORE WORK ON SOME OTHER RIDES I STARTED.
(grill on ls is for the ELCO just for mock up)
DID SOME PINSTRIPE (decal) ON THE LS MC AND ADDED SOME CANDY RED TO THE ELCO I HAD IN BASE COAT.*


----------



## BODINE

looking good!!


----------



## low4oshow

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

lookin damn good bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

GOT A NEW DESK IN MY OFFICE AND STARTED ON REORGANIZING :biggrin: IT WILL BE AWHILE BUT AT LEAST I GOT MORE ROOM ON MY BENCH NOW.
AS YOU CAN SEE IN SOME PICS IT IS VERY MESSY RIGHT NOW.



























































*AND THE WATCH DOG*










*ANY BODY STILL GOT ONE OF THESE*


----------



## R0L0

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

sick ass work bro...good to see sum sick work comin out of san jo while i was gone.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

thanks bro, you got some clean rides too :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

_*CANT WAIT FOR IT TO GET HERE......*_ :0 :cheesy: 










IT ALLREADY HAS A CASE WAITING.....


----------



## aztek_warrior

really bad ass work on all of them,
can't wait till you finish the '67...... :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 12:18 PM~9500973
> *CANT WAIT FOR IT TO GET HERE...... :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT ALLREADY HAS A CASE WAITING.....
> *


that fuckers BADASS!!!! is this a replica of a real one??


----------



## Reverend Hearse

go back a few pages and see.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 22 2007, 08:55 PM~9510550
> *that fuckers BADASS!!!! is this a replica of a real one??
> *


yup
the pic of the real one is somewhere in this topic


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 20 2007, 05:32 AM~8351683
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOUND IT!! lol i think i have a pic of it somewhere to


----------



## 408models

*THANKS TWINN* :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

got me another NNL project after i finish the 48 SUBURBAN. i went to a local hobby shop and found the NEW TETORS COLORS :0 . i'm gonna paint it the orange metallic color. and i'm thinking of an all white interior :dunno: 

*if anybody has some links or pics of a 67 wagon lolo, hit me up *:cheesy:


----------



## modeltech

sweet!! those wheels look nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 31 2007, 10:10 AM~9572913
> *sweet!! those wheels look nice!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 31 2007, 09:41 AM~9572706
> *THANKS TWINN :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> got me another NNL project after i finish the 48 SUBURBAN. i went to a local hobby shop and found the NEW TETORS COLORS :0 . i'm gonna paint it the orange metallic color. and i'm thinking of an all white interior :dunno:
> 
> if anybody has some links or pics of a 67 wagon lolo, hit me up :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! YOU GOT THE WAGON. I WANTED IT BUT TWINN TOLD ME IT WAS SOLD.


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: the resin on this thing is almost flawless, really clean


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 31 2007, 12:30 PM~9573980
> *:biggrin: the resin on this thing is almost flawless, really clean
> *


THAT'S WHY I WANTED IT. BUT I WAS WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO BUY MY '62 IMPALA HARDTOP AND CUSTOM DUALLY TRUCK.


----------



## 408models

you know i'll still take those :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 13 2007, 08:27 AM~9217575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS WHAT I WANT................. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

hum... thats kinda of a keeper :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 31 2007, 03:21 PM~9575226
> *hum... thats kinda of a keeper :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD THAT MANY MANY TIMES..........


----------



## Mr Biggs

EVERYTHING HAS A PRICE..... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoscustoms

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT PRIMO.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 06:46 PM~9576493
> *YUP,YUP. GOT TO DO WHAT WE GOT TO DO. TO GET WHAT WE WAN'T.*


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 31 2007, 06:05 PM~9576654
> *YUP,YUP.  GOT TO DO WHAT WE GOT TO DO. TO GET WHAT WE WAN'T.
> *


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 13 2007, 11:27 AM~9217575
> *[ANY BODY STILL GOT ONE OF THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the cover from either the 1st or 2nd issue of lrm is'nt it ????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 31 2007, 05:39 PM~9577288
> *thats the cover from either the 1st or 2nd issue of lrm is'nt it ????
> *


thats the repro of the first issue..... came with one of the anniversary issues.... i think i still got it sealed with the mag somewhere at my dad's house still.... bought 2 of them.... one to read and one keeper


----------



## old low&slo

I have the 2nd issue not the 1st


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 10:18 AM~9500973
> *CANT WAIT FOR IT TO GET HERE...... :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT ALLREADY HAS A CASE WAITING.....
> *


 hno: hno: hno: i hate the postal service..... they take forever for anything....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 31 2007, 07:46 PM~9577334
> *I have the 2nd issue not the 1st
> *



HOW MUCH $$$$$


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 11:33 PM~9577585
> *HOW MUCH $$$$$
> *


 :dunno: 
do you have a pic of it?? to make sure I have the right one.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 31 2007, 08:55 PM~9577684
> *:dunno:
> do you have a pic of it?? to make sure I have the right one.
> *


SEND A PICTURE EVEN IF IT'S NOT THE ONE I MAY WANT THAT ONE TOO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 31 2007, 07:41 AM~9572706
> *THANKS TWINN :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> got me another NNL project after i finish the 48 SUBURBAN. i went to a local hobby shop and found the NEW TETORS COLORS :0 . i'm gonna paint it the orange metallic color. and i'm thinking of an all white interior :dunno:
> 
> if anybody has some links or pics of a 67 wagon lolo, hit me up :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: lucky fukker......


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2007, 09:33 PM~9577585
> *HOW MUCH $$$$$
> *


LRM issue 1 ebay link


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 1 2008, 01:02 PM~9581500
> *LRM issue 1 ebay link
> *



item #310011055770  ebay links don't work.... just post the item #s


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 21 2007, 10:18 AM~9500973
> *CANT WAIT FOR IT TO GET HERE...... :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT ALLREADY HAS A CASE WAITING.....
> *


IT CAME TODAY! BOX WAS FUCKED , BUT THE CAR ESACPED WITH ONLY A BROKEN BUMPER, LITTLE GLUE AND BAM, BACK TO PERFECT!! THANKS MAN... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside

Damn, nice Paint on the Chrysler !!! :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jan 2 2008, 01:31 PM~9588234
> *Damn, nice Paint on the Chrysler !!! :0
> *


LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER IN PERSON, THE DETAIL ON THIS THING IS AMAZING...... :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 2 2008, 12:24 PM~9588186
> *IT CAME TODAY! BOX WAS FUCKED , BUT THE CAR ESACPED WITH ONLY A BROKEN BUMPER, LITTLE GLUE AND BAM, BACK TO PERFECT!! THANKS MAN... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


glad it got there :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*WELL I GOT THIS IN PRIMER NOW, WORKING ON THE UNDIES, I'M THINKING OF JUST LAYING IT OUT, BUT SINCE THE BACK DOESN'T SIT TOO LOW EVEN THOUGH I HAVE THE REAR AXLE HITTING THE FRAME ALREADY I MIGHT JUST GO 
ASS DOWN FACE UP?????* :dunno: 

LET ME KNOW

JUST LOW???











OR ASS DOWN FACE UP????


----------



## Waco

ASS DOWN FACE UP!! :0 :0


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 17 2008, 10:59 AM~9717906
> *ASS DOWN FACE UP!! :0  :0
> *


x2 Looks sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 17 2008, 01:07 PM~9717959
> *x2 Looks sweet! :thumbsup:
> *




ass down / face up :thumbsup: 

and there is some amazing skillz in this thread! 

nice work homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 17 2008, 06:52 AM~9717871
> *
> ASS DOWN FACE UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: *X-4*


----------



## 408models

ASS DOWN FACE UP IT IS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

PUT THOSE SCALE DROLICS TO USE PUT THAT BITCH FACE UP  :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*WELL I BELIEVE THIS PROJECT WAS STARTED BY TATMAN SOMETIME ON THE 90'S HE SAID. SOMEHOW IT GOT TO BETO'S BOX OF GOODIES AND I BOUGHT IT AT THE LAST STOCKTON SHOW.*

*HERE'S WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE WHEN I GOT IT*



























*I THINK I'M GONNA JUST ADD BMF AND KEEP IT AS A PRIMER PROJECT. I WAS LOOKING AT THE CHROME AND IN THE HEADLIGHTS, IT SEEMS THAT WHEN IT WAS PRIMERES THE FIRST TIME THERE WAS PRIMER OVER SPRAY ON THE HEADLIGHTS I TRIED CLEANING IT BUT NOTHING WORKED,SO IT KINDA GAVE ME AN IDEA JUST TO BUILD IT AS A PROJECT RIDE. * :biggrin: 

So i sanded it down and reprimed it and this is were i'm at with it.
sorry i know some pics are blurry. this one will be a very quick build :cheesy:


----------



## westempire

Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Primer project looks nice bro the wagon is coming out clean too homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse

add some bullet holes and diferent colored primer , make it a hood ride!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 18 2008, 07:12 AM~9726406
> *So i sanded it down and reprimed it and this is were i'm at with it.
> sorry i know some pics are blurry. this one will be a very quick build :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


southern stocker front bumper huh...... looks good like that homie... maybe u can weather it to look like it been primer a long time.... even a little rust above the side windows and the bottom of the doors....  i can give you reference pics for that!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

*THOUGHT I SHOULD ADD THIS ONE TO MY BUILDS. STILL THINKING OF A NAME FOR IT, OR SHOULD I STICK WITH "NOT YOUR FAMILY WAGON'*???
:dunno:


----------



## 408models




----------



## SOLOW Models

Amzazeing build bro!!!!

Love the rims and all the engine detail!!!


----------



## LJGONZALEZ

call it wicked wagon


----------



## player85

YOU PAINT FUCKEN BADASS WHERE DO YOU GET THAT TYPE OF PAINT IVE BEEN LOOKING 4 THAT SHIT


----------



## 408models

*GOT SOME GOODIES FROM BETO* *AND ONE OF MY NEXT PROJECTS. GOIN ALL OUT ON THIS ONE* :0 :biggrin: 

*STARTED TO TAKE OFF THE FLASH AND SAND IT HERE AND THERE. MORE PREP WORK STILL.*


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

wow thats a clean asss resin mold


----------



## D-Cheeze

nice work man .....should get you to build one like my 78 coupe  :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 28 2008, 04:33 PM~10052448
> *GOT SOME GOODIES FROM BETO AND ONE OF MY NEXT PROJECTS. GOIN ALL OUT ON THIS ONE :0  :biggrin:
> 
> STARTED TO TAKE OFF THE FLASH AND SAND IT HERE AND THERE. MORE PREP WORK STILL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 1 2008, 07:23 PM~10067361
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 408models

*WELL IT WAS COOL CHILLIN WITH ALOT OF HOMIES AND MEETING NEW PEOPLE AT THE NNL SHOW.* :biggrin: 
*
SUNDAY I GOT A CHANCE TO FINALLY START CLEANING UP MY OFFICE. I ALSO RESTOCKED MY SHELVES WITH MORE KITS FROM THE NNL AND BETO. *


*WELL HERE IS MY LIST OF PROJECTS FOR 08' THAT I HOPE TO FINISH.* *ALONG WITH SOME CUSTOMER RIDES* :biggrin: 


















































*63 WAGON*


----------



## 408models

*62 IMPALA SS HT*


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: it was kool to meet you bro!! you got mad skillz bro!! see you soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




I WANT A REGAL !!!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 3 2008, 11:25 AM~10077399
> *:biggrin:  it was kool to meet you bro!! you got mad skillz bro!! see you soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




IT WAS KOOL MEETING YOU TOO BRO, CRAZY TRUCK TOO BRO, NICE


----------



## old low&slo

looks like you got some cool stuff planned for the year !!
look forward to seeing them :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 11:48 AM~10077563
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> I WANT A REGAL !!!!
> *


we can work something out :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2008, 01:05 PM~10077292
> *WELL IT WAS COOL CHILLIN WITH ALOT OF HOMIES AND MEETING NEW PEOPLE AT THE NNL SHOW.  :biggrin:
> 
> SUNDAY I GOT A CHANCE TO FINALLY START CLEANING UP MY OFFICE. I ALSO RESTOCKED MY SHELVES WITH MORE KITS FROM THE NNL AND BETO.
> WELL HERE IS MY LIST OF PROJECTS FOR 08' THAT I HOPE TO FINISH. ALONG WITH SOME CUSTOMER RIDES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63 WAGON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro you made out well and you aint playin with them new projects bad aass i need to clean up my table too lol


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2008, 11:05 AM~10077292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


interested in selling one of those 63 chrome kits :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Mar 4 2008, 12:40 AM~10083073
> *interested in selling one of those 63 chrome kits  :dunno:
> *


one looks like it says 63 wagon on it . im guesing for his build


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 3 2008, 10:42 PM~10083094
> *one looks like it says 63 wagon on it . im guesing for his build
> *


didnt notice that... :banghead:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2008, 02:07 PM~10077310
> *62 IMPALA SS HT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man 1 of these days I want to get a 62 hardtop.
these pics are hurtin me real bad !!!


----------



## sidetoside

Nice Builts and Projects , cant wait to see then done ! 

forwart forwart with your nice Work ..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what wires are those on the 62 impala :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

going to be a good year with all those badass projects getting ready to drop. :0


----------



## eastside1989

Dam, you got some fine projects Bro...


----------



## modeltech

hell of a nice line-up!!!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin+Mar 3 2008, 10:40 PM~10083073-->
> 
> 
> 
> interested in selling one of those 63 chrome kits  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROLLINDEEP408 is correct, one is for my wagon, and the other one got used already :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Mar 4 2008, 02:33 AM~10083922
> *what wires are those on the 62 impala  :0
> *


I'm not sure bro, i got those from beto's misc. rims :biggrin: 



thanks to the homies for the comps, i'll be trying to get most of them done before the baby comes :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Nice, can't wait to see you do that wagon up. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Bro wer u get that 54 chevy from?????


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 4 2008, 09:17 AM~10085243
> *Bro wer u get that 54 chevy from?????
> *


FROM HERE BRO, BUT I DONT THINK HE MAKES THEM ANY MORE. I GOT THIS ONE AWHILE BACK.

http://www.dragcitycasting.com/index.html


----------



## R0L0

LOOKING GOOD 408 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

rilly realy nice work homie


----------



## 408models

*HERES SOMETHING I STARTED LAST NIGHT, JUST SOMETHING FOR A QUICK BUILD.* 

*AND THE VERT CADDY WILL BE SIMPLE TOO, BUT A NICE PAINT SCEME.*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

nice 2 door


----------



## 408models

need some help!!! What can I use to take off hok paint off of a resin body?


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2008, 10:12 PM~10130926
> *need some help!!! What can I use to take off hok paint off of a resin body?
> *


*


Easy off aint workin?*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2008, 10:12 PM~10130926
> *need some help!!! What can I use to take off hok paint off of a resin body?
> *


*
easy off oven cleaner heavy duty. the yellow can. *


----------



## betoscustoms

SMART AND FINAL SELLS SOMETHING CALLED MR. OVEN CLEANER IN A BLUE SPRAY CAN, I USED THAT TO REMOVE HOK SILVER BASE ON RESIN. IT CAME OFF NICELY.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2008, 10:16 PM~10130968
> *easy off oven cleaner heavy duty. the yellow can.
> *


x2. I seen Easy Off leave the clear and candy alone, and only attack the primer, so when you spray, make sure you hit up the underside too when there's more primer than paint, it'll work its way underneath


----------



## 408models

I did try the yellow oven cleaner and nothing. I tried about 5times.


----------



## 408models

thanks everyone, I'm gonna have to pick the heavy duty one cause I think I only have the regular one.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2008, 09:28 PM~10131110
> *thanks everyone, I'm gonna have to pick the heavy duty one cause I think I only have the regular one.
> *


DAMN SMILEY, WITH ALL THE OVEN CLEANER YOU WASTED YOU COPULD HAVE BOUGHT ANOTHER VERT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

LOL it was only 1 can. Gonna try and save this one.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2008, 10:25 PM~10131083
> *I did try the yellow oven cleaner and nothing. I tried about 5times.
> *


If worse comes to worse, get a rag and some thinner. Keep wiping and then rinse it off with water frequently so it doesn't work into the resin. Slow but it works


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2008, 09:37 PM~10131167
> *LOL it was only 1 can. Gonna try and save this one.
> *


THAT CAN COST YOU MORE THAN THE RESIN :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

I'll keep that in mind,thanks.late homies


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2008, 11:52 PM~10131244
> *I'll keep that in mind,thanks.late homies
> *


a bro i got a plastic stripper that works but you gota wait a week bfore tryin to repaint


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 9 2008, 11:24 PM~10131700
> *a bro i got a plastic stripper that works but you gota wait a week bfore tryin to repaint
> *


how good does it work on RESIN??


HERE'S THE DAMAGE :angry:


----------



## 408models

*HERES A LITTLE MORE ON THE TRUCK, I PAINTED IT WITH THE NEW TESTORS COLOR MYTHICAL MAROON,PICS ARE THE FIRST COATS OF CLEAR ALSO. GONNA WETSAND AND ADD A COUPLE MORE, STILL DON'T KNOW WHICH WHEELS TO GO WITH YET* :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models

NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904

What clear did you use? Looks great


----------



## BiggC

Looks damn good!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 10 2008, 09:27 AM~10133399
> *What clear did you use?  Looks great
> *


IT'S AN AUTOMOTIVE CLEAR CALLED ONMI, OFF BRAND OF PPG.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 10 2008, 10:48 AM~10133522
> *IT'S AN AUTOMOTIVE CLEAR CALLED ONMI, OFF BRAND OF PPG.
> *


Where do you get it? It's in a can right?


----------



## 408models

I GOT IT FROM A HOMIE AT A PAINT SHOP. NO, THIS ONE IS AIRBRUSH.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

nice color.........


----------



## MARINATE

BRO I'VE PUT RESIN IN THE PURPLE POND BEFORE..IT DIDN'T DO SHIT BUT TAKE THE PAINT OFF


----------



## 408models

*HERES A LITTE MORE ON THE TRUCK, ALMOST DONE.* *DON'T KNOW IF I'M GONNA GO WITH THESE RIMS THOUGH*.


----------



## MKD904

I like it.....where do you get the little magazines from?


----------



## 408models

BETO :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*BROUGHT THE TRUCK TO WORK AND GOT A LITTLE BUT MORE DONE, JUST BEED TO PAINT THE TAILLIGHT COVERS AND GET A NEW HEADLIGHT LENS* 
 . 
*STILL DON'T KNOW IF I'M GONNA STAY WITH THESE RIMS.*

























































































:angry:


----------



## Models IV Life

RUN SOME DEEPS ON THAT!


----------



## 408models

THE PEGASUS DEEP DISH??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i see your head light is messed up do something like this to cover it


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 12 2008, 12:41 PM~10152376
> *i see your head light is messed up do something like this to cover it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

YEAH THE PEGASUS DEEPS


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

i got some at home i'll take pics later


----------



## 408models

*SO I TRIED THE DEEP DISH AND IT JUST DIDN'T LOOK RIGHT, SO THESE ARE THE ONES THAT WILL BE STAYING. HERE IT IS PRETY MUCH ALL DONE EXCEPT FOR THE FRONT HEADLIGHTS* :angry:


----------



## Smallz

Nice quick build Smiley. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ronsportin

That truck looks damn good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

thanks homies


----------



## [email protected]

turnin um out big homie. top quality as always. nice work.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 10 2008, 09:41 AM~10132753
> *how good does it work on RESIN??
> HERE'S THE DAMAGE :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


works good


----------



## 408models

still have that caddy in EASY OFF process still


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 17 2008, 08:47 AM~10186805
> *still have that caddy in EASY OFF process still
> *


I was at Roger's pad yesterday and saw a resin that he stripped in easy off and it looked really good, so it should work.....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 17 2008, 08:05 AM~10186891
> *I was at Roger's pad yesterday and saw a resin that he stripped in easy off and it looked really good, so it should work.....
> *


i spay it every once in a while but haven't cleant it yet. any suggestion on a methed???


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 17 2008, 09:39 AM~10187130
> *i spay it every once in a while but haven't cleant it yet. any suggestion on a methed???
> *



I'll hit him up and see what he says...


----------



## 408models

thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*OK FINALLY GOT IT ALL CLEANED UP AND IT'S AS GOOD AS NEW* :biggrin: 

*ROUND 2:*


































*NOW IF I CAN JUST GET MY MISSING PARTS* :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*DID SOME CUTTING ON MY ALL OUT CADDY, STARTED ON THE HOOD, NEXT WILL BE THE TRUNK* :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels

nice cadillac.....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Mar 20 2008, 09:22 AM~10214715
> *nice cadillac.....
> *


LET'S SEE SOME WORK ON THOSE CADDIES YOU BOUGHT.


----------



## 408models

LET SEE SOME WORK PERIOD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 20 2008, 11:30 AM~10215174
> *LET SEE SOME WORK PERIOD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond

NICE!!!


----------



## 408models

*GOT MY RIVI THANKS BIG BEAR LOCOS FOR ALL THE STUFF* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*ALSO I WANTED TO PAINT SOMETHING REAL QUICK SO I DECIDE TO PAINT MY 62 HT AND I TRIED SOME GRAPHICS ON THE ROOF AND FAILED* :angry:


----------



## old low&slo

> *GOT MY RIVI THANKS BIG BEAR LOCOS FOR ALL THE STUFF* :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man where did you get that rivi !!!!
> I WANT ONE !!!


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: GOT IT FROM A GOOD HOMIE HOOK UP


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2008, 03:58 PM~10224010
> *:biggrin: GOT IT FROM A GOOD HOMIE HOOK UP
> *


I WOULD SAY SO !! :biggrin: 
good for you homie !!!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2008, 01:58 PM~10224010
> *:biggrin: GOT IT FROM A GOOD HOMIE HOOK UP
> *


Are you gonna leave it a slammer, or actually dremel it out and put glass in it?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 21 2008, 01:42 PM~10224282
> *Are you gonna leave it a slammer, or actually dremel it out and put glass in it?
> *


i'm gonna dremel it out :0 :biggrin: it will take some time but i can do it.


----------



## SOLOW Models

GOOD LUCK WIT THAT!

then cast it!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2008, 12:49 PM~10223946
> *ALSO I WANTED TO PAINT SOMETHING REAL QUICK SO I DECIDE TO PAINT MY 62 HT AND I TRIED SOME GRAPHICS ON THE ROOF AND FAILED :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT TAPE DID YOU USE? NOT THE BLUE I BET.


----------



## 408models

no i used some graphic sheet that i had.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2008, 03:33 PM~10224934
> *no i used some graphic sheet that i had.
> *


SMILEY, I SHOWED YOU BETTER THAN THAT. NOW GO TO YOUR AND START OVER.


----------



## 408models

i know i have to take the paint on top off :angry: gonna just sand it down cause the actuall color covers well.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2008, 05:40 PM~10224974
> *i know i have to take the paint on top off :angry: gonna just sand it down cause the actuall color covers well.
> *


gota start somewhere nice try from what i can see  you would lol at shit i tried :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

DAM THAT RIVI IS CLEAN BRO!! I NEED ONE IN 1/16TH SCALE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2008, 04:45 PM~10223934
> *GOT MY RIVI THANKS BIG BEAR LOCOS FOR ALL THE STUFF :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 man! can we please get cast of this car? i love it!


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2008, 01:45 PM~10223934
> *GOT MY RIVI THANKS BIG BEAR LOCOS FOR ALL THE STUFF :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Your Welcome 408, Damm just adding those wheels makes it look SWEEEEEET.*


----------



## bigbearlocos

> *GOT MY RIVI THANKS BIG BEAR LOCOS FOR ALL THE STUFF* :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man where did you get that rivi !!!!
> I WANT ONE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Check with Mr Biggs, I think he still has his, But is he selling it? :dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## old low&slo

thanks bigbearlocos for letting me know !!
I will check with him.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 21 2008, 01:49 PM~10223946
> *ALSO I WANTED TO PAINT SOMETHING REAL QUICK SO I DECIDE TO PAINT MY 62 HT AND I TRIED SOME GRAPHICS ON THE ROOF AND FAILED :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont see nothing wrong :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

me either i would just add to it


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2008, 11:55 PM~10232411
> *me either i would just add to it
> *


x2
yeah homie it looks like you could salvage that !!!
maybe gelpen the edges :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 22 2008, 09:06 PM~10232497
> *x2
> yeah homie it looks like you could salvage that !!!
> maybe gelpen the edges  :dunno:
> *


NO GEL PENS ON THAT ORIGINAL '62 SMILEY, NO NO NO NO NO ON THE GEL PENS.


----------



## jevries

Had the same problem..metallics tend to be not "grippy" enough so the paint you put on top will not stick a well. I got the advise to use an inner(clear)coat that should work.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Wut happened to the 63wagon??


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Mar 22 2008, 08:24 PM~10232221-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see nothing wrong :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it's bad bro looks horrible in person. i already took the patterns and sprayed it over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 09:28 PM~10232600
> *NO GEL PENS ON THAT ORIGINAL '62 SMILEY, NO NO NO NO NO ON THE GEL PENS.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't worry bro,not a real big gel pen fan
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Mar 22 2008, 11:17 PM~10233243
> *Had the same problem..metallics tend to be not "grippy" enough so the paint you put on top will not stick a well. I got the advise to use an inner(clear)coat that should work.
> *


i was told the same thing after  .


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Mar 23 2008, 04:26 PM~10236801
> *Wut happened to the 63wagon??
> *


still here, just gotta figure the tub area first.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

O ok! were did u get it cuz i want 1!


----------



## 408models

*HERES ANOTHER QUICK PROJECT. SINCE MY OTHER ONE WAS A FAIL :angry: 
GOTTA FINISH UP THE BMF THEN CLEAR.
THINKING OF JUST LAYING IT A LITTLE LOWERE THAN STOCK HIGHT, BUT NO HYDROS, JUST STREET CRUISER??? *


----------



## MKD904

Sick homie....


----------



## lonnie

damn that 64 is sweeeeet


----------



## BiggC

Looks sweet man!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 26 2008, 04:53 PM~10261251
> *damn that 64 is sweeeeet
> *


 x-2 homie. i like that alot


----------



## MC562

that 64 is nice love that color


----------



## ElRafa

That 62 is nice bro the roof looks good to me and the 64 is sweet


----------



## Diamond502

those patterns would have been badass. bro


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

DAMN 408, THAT SILVER COLOR IS SWEET NOW FINISH IT HOMIE!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2008, 02:15 PM~10260991
> *HERES ANOTHER QUICK PROJECT. SINCE MY OTHER ONE WAS A FAIL :angry:
> GOTTA FINISH UP THE BMF THEN CLEAR.
> THINKING OF JUST LAYING IT A LITTLE LOWERE THAN STOCK HIGHT, BUT NO HYDROS, JUST STREET CRUISER???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick homie but you should lower the rear a lil more than the front for that og low low stance dragin the bumper up steep driveways :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Mar 26 2008, 06:21 PM~10263712-->
> 
> 
> 
> That 62 is nice bro the roof looks good to me and the 64 is sweet
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the 62 roof in person looked really bad. thats y i took a distance pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 10:06 PM~10265604
> *those patterns would have been badass. bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know, i tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 11:20 PM~10266033
> *DAMN 408, THAT SILVER COLOR IS SWEET NOW FINISH IT HOMIE!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, actually it's light champagne gold.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Mar 27 2008, 12:05 AM~10266164
> *thats sick homie but you should lower the rear a lil more than the front for that og low low stance dragin the bumper up steep driveways  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 27 2008, 11:12 PM~10267018
> *the 62 roof in person  looked really bad. thats y i took a distance pic :biggrin:
> i know, i tried
> thanks bro, actually it's light champagne gold.
> :biggrin:
> *


  Another day, Another Try


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2008, 01:15 PM~10260991
> *HERES ANOTHER QUICK PROJECT. SINCE MY OTHER ONE WAS A FAIL :angry:
> GOTTA FINISH UP THE BMF THEN CLEAR.
> THINKING OF JUST LAYING IT A LITTLE LOWERE THAN STOCK HIGHT, BUT NO HYDROS, JUST STREET CRUISER???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your 4 looks sick bro....nice work on baremetal :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

i have a hard time doin a plain clean stock color like that...i usually mess it up....i get impatient n do something stupid to it. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

i've been wanting to build on with this color, so i tried it and it came out nice. hope to finish it for that stockton show.


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 27 2008, 01:13 PM~10269260
> *i've been wanting to build on with this color, so i tried it and it came out nice. hope to finish it for that stockton show.
> *


damn,n here im worried about tryin to finish 1 model for stocktone. :biggrin: how many builds u got in the works?


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 28 2008, 10:04 AM~10275956
> *damn,n here im worried about tryin to finish 1 model for stocktone. :biggrin: how many builds u got in the works?
> *


HE PROBABLY HAS ABOUT 10 OF THEM IN THE WERKS :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

right now, 4 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2008, 08:05 AM~10275966
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HE PROBABLY HAS ABOUT 10 OF THEM IN THE WERKS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

64 is lookin damn good bro ,nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*WELL I DON'T KNOW IF I'M GONNA FINISH THIS ONE IN TIME DUE TO SOME NEEDED PARTS THAT I HAVEN'T RECIEVED :scrutinize: . 

WITHOUT THOSE I CAN'T FINISH THE UNDIES. SO I TRIED MAKING SOME OF MY OWN AND USED THE DETAIL MASTER 100 SPOKES. NOT REALLY THE LOOK I WANTED :angry: . 

SO HERE ARE A COUPLE PICS OF WERE I'M AT.*


----------



## 408models

ALSO STARTED THIS HOPEING THAT I CAN FINISH IT AS A QUICK BUILD FOR THE STOCKTON SHOW SINCE I DON'T THINK THE 64 WILL GET DONE.

I CALL IT *$ MONEY TALKS $*


----------



## drnitrus

:0 
the 90's impala looks tight with those wheels


----------



## lonnie

lookin killer bro lovin those wheels and of course that ss :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

thanks fellas. just gotta find a good size tire for those spokes


----------



## MKD904

Looking good homie....keep us posted.


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKS GOOD BRO. LOOKS LIKE MINE. THOSE TIRES LOOK GOOD BRO. THEIR NOT THAT MUCH DIFFERENT THAN MINE. MINE CAME WITH THE WHEEL KIT. I MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER SET OF THESE TIRES. I POLISHED OUT MY RIMS AND SPOKES!


----------



## 408models

thanks bro, yeah when i got these they didn't come with any tires. the ones on there right now fit around the rim but not long enough to cover the wheel front to back. they are the tires that come with the import civics. i just used it to see how it would look. 

let me know if you have a spare, that would be cool.


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 1 2008, 09:23 AM~10306400
> *WELL I DON'T KNOW IF I'M GONNA FINISH THIS ONE IN TIME DUE TO SOME NEEDED PARTS THAT I HAVEN'T RECIEVED :scrutinize: .
> 
> WITHOUT THOSE I CAN'T FINISH THE UNDIES. SO I TRIED MAKING SOME OF MY OWN AND USED THE DETAIL MASTER 100 SPOKES. NOT REALLY THE LOOK I WANTED :angry: .
> 
> SO HERE ARE A COUPLE PICS OF WERE I'M AT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking goos could u build me a speacker box like that


----------



## Models IV Life

SHIT NOW I KNOW WHAT MY DETAIL MASTER WIRES ARE GONNA LOOK LIKE!!!! THOSE TIGHT AS FUCK!!! TRUE 100 SPOKES!


----------



## ElRafa

Both rides are sick bro


----------



## 408models

*DID SOME CLEARING LAST NIGHT ON THE IMPALAL SS AND THE 64. HERE ARE THE FIRST COATS OF CLEAR ON THE SS. TONIGHT I WILL WETSAND IT AND SHOOT SOME MORE FINAL COATS.*


----------



## 408models

*ALSO HERE ARE SOME UPDATES IN GOLDIE 64. BROUGHT IT TO WORK AND DID ALITTLE MORE ON THE INTERIOR.*


----------



## drnitrus

man

then trunk looks toooo damn good!!!


----------



## lonnie

thats awsome bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

THANKS FELLAS. 

WAS THINKING OF ADDING SKIRTS, WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK????


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 4 2008, 01:49 PM~10335869
> *THANKS FELLAS.
> 
> WAS THINKING OF ADDING SKIRTS, WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK????
> *


i think it would look sick with skirts :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

I say no skirts

Looks sick so far.....


----------



## 2lowsyn

that 6 4 color is TO DAMN NICE. you cheated LMAO 
nha realy love, i just LOVE IT. and the 96 is nice but the 6 4 is WOOO hot.


----------



## lowridermodels

Lookin firme on all the rides smiley! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 4 2008, 10:41 PM~10339659
> *looking good homie!!!
> *


X-2 LOOKING GOOD BRO..... :0


----------



## 408models

*OK HERE ARE SOME PICS I GOT. WILL TAKE SOME BETTER AND CLEARER PICS LATER. OTHER THEN THAT IT'S DONE. THIS ONE WAS NOTHIN CRAZY, JUST YOUR AVERAGE SUNDAY CRUISER*.


----------



## 2lowsyn

DAMN ! ! that is so nice, with felix and the BOX, OOOOOooo love the 64so freash and so clean .


----------



## 408models

:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Nice build. Whats up with that 2dr. big body?


----------



## 408models

if your talking about the one that had flake on it, i sprayed it over with silver and just put candy red over it and put bmf. gave it to beto to use as a display to sell his big bodies. 

i got another one though thats in the works. goin all out.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 7 2008, 02:16 PM~10356866
> *if your talking about the one that had flake on it, i sprayed it over with silver and just put candy red over it and put bmf. gave it to beto to use as a display to sell his big bodies.
> 
> i got another one though thats in the works. goin all out.
> *



Im gonna primer mine tomorrow. Just gotta add in the Cadillac CTS rear light.


----------



## BiggDeee

Great Work Smiley! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 7 2008, 01:20 PM~10356927
> *Im gonna primer mine tomorrow. Just gotta add in the Cadillac CTS rear light.
> *


thats what i was thinkin too :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

looks nice homie


----------



## 408models

*OK HERE ARE SOME BETTER PICS OF IT COMPLETED. AND YES THE DRIVER SIDE MIRROR FELL OFF WHEN I MOVED IT. EASY FIX, OTHER THEN THAT COMPLETED.*


----------



## lonnie

awsome build bro im lovin it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 10 2008, 10:37 AM~10381388
> *awsome build bro im lovin it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 408models

thanks fellas


----------



## rodriguezmodels

nice sixthy4... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

that is gravy, love everthing about it not to much of anything but just the right touch . you the DRgreen thoumb LOL


----------



## Models IV Life

TIGHT!!!!!!!!!! I'LL GIVE YOU $500 FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

real nice bro


----------



## [email protected]

very clean homie, and where did you get the wheels? im to lazy 2 go back and read. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

THE WHEELS ARE MONDOS TIRES AND RINGS, AND THE SPOKES ARE HERB DEEKS

THANKS AGIAN FOR THE COMPS HOMIES.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

very clean ride!! sweet all the way around


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that the one beto just bought? :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 14 2008, 01:55 AM~10410331
> *that the one beto just bought?  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :biggrin: HE TRIED


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

clean build homie :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 10 2008, 11:46 AM~10381435
> *x2
> *


x3 SUPER NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*HERES A QUICK RIDE I'M WORKING ON. NOTHIN CRAZY JUST A STREET CRUISER ON HUBS. JUST NEED A COUPLE MORE COATS OF WHITE THEN BMF AND CLEAR. HAD THE STOCK HUBS AND STOCK HOOD SO JUST THOUGHT I WOULD MAKE USE OF THEM* :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

I like it....pretty sick.


----------



## ElRafa

that 64 is baddass bro the 67 is clean as usual homie


----------



## a408nutforyou

hella tight bro............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 1 2008, 05:32 AM~10550483
> *HERES A QUICK RIDE I'M WORKING ON. NOTHIN CRAZY JUST A STREET CRUISER ON HUBS. JUST NEED A COUPLE MORE COATS OF WHITE THEN BMF AND CLEAR. HAD THE STOCK HUBS AND STOCK HOOD SO JUST THOUGHT I WOULD MAKE USE OF THEM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean looking ride.... hood and hubs modelhaus pieces from the wagon?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2008, 08:50 AM~10551033
> *clean looking ride.... hood and hubs modelhaus pieces from the wagon?
> *


thanks bro, the hood i got off ebay, and the hubs are from the wagon kit. :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

damn bro lookin sick nice color combo


----------



## [email protected]

i love this whip, nice color combo, and stance, clean all around......... nice work homie.


----------



## juan espinoza

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 24 2007, 01:55 PM~7971035
> *4)RUBY RED CUTTY: 80's Style Cutty  where did you get the model from .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5)TRADITIONAL 64: 1964 CHEVY IMPALA HT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mcloven

wanna sell the 67 when ur done


----------



## MARINATE

NICE 67 BRO :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

NICE WORK HOMIE!!!


----------



## oldskool 67

Nice 67, reminds me of mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

nice work homie :0


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 4 2008, 07:28 PM~10573845
> *nice work homie :0
> *


x2


----------



## raystrey

homie , what colors or technique did you use to do the woodgrain on the cutty?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 5 2008, 08:20 AM~10578457
> *homie , what colors or technique did you use to do the woodgrain on the cutty?
> *


it's just gloss brown from those little small bottles. then i just got semi gloss black and with a small brush went over the brown with like a swiping motion :biggrin: 

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMPS. :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

'67 Looks killer!! Loving the interior in it.


----------



## DA_SQUID

VERY VERY NICE WORK HOMIE KEEP IT UP!!!!!!


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 5 2008, 11:18 AM~10579285
> *'67 Looks killer!!  Loving the interior in it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 06:11 PM~10722924
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

whores


----------



## 408models

ANOTHER QUICK PROJECT.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

looking good


----------



## 408models

*THIS IS MY NEXT PROJECT FOR THE HOMIE CADIROLO. 

WILL HAVE PICS AND TOPIC UP TOMORROW;* :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

Where did you get that kick ass swamp cooler????


----------



## modeltech

lovin the seat bro!!! nice work as usual!!!


----------



## [email protected]

looks good homie.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 29 2008, 07:24 AM~10761345
> *Where did you get that kick ass swamp cooler????
> *


beto :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

the truck is looking sick homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

What do you do to get the suspension to allow it to sit so low....you did the same thing on the 50 Suburban that you did....Just curious.

Can you take an upclose pix of it?


----------



## stilldownivlife

im diggin the truck already :yes:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2008, 08:11 AM~10761240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what did you make this out of


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MKD904+May 29 2008, 09:35 AM~10762337-->
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do to get the suspension to allow it to sit so low....you did the same thing on the 50 Suburban that you did....Just curious.
> 
> Can you take an upclose pix of it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll tak a pic, but it was a pain though, and not sure how the real 1:1 do it but i just cut the lower part of the leaf spring and put the axle on the frame and just added the longer leaf spring on top of it. the front i just put the axle under the leaf spings, looks funny but it's the only way it will work to get it low. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undead white boy_@May 29 2008, 09:41 AM~10762399
> *what did you make this out of
> *


the SWAMP COOLER is a resin. got it from beto


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2008, 08:11 AM~10761240
> *ANOTHER QUICK PROJECT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can i get one of these trucks? its a 50? looks good


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2008, 11:19 AM~10762749
> *i'll tak a pic, but it was a pain though, and not sure how the real 1:1 do it but i just cut the lower part of the leaf spring and put the axle on the frame and just added the longer leaf spring on top of it. the front i just put the axle under the leaf spings, looks funny but it's the only way it will work to get it low.  :biggrin:
> the SWAMP COOLER is a resin. got it from beto
> *


Yeah, I've done the same thing. In the rear just put the axle on top of the leaf and add a small block of styrene between the top of the leaf and the bottom of the axle just like real Lowering Blocks....on my blue 50 I actually used the lower arms from the older body sytle s-10 that came in the Green Lowride version and the upper arms I used the monte arms, basically converting the entire thing to A Arms up front......
















You can also just link the rear..









I've also seen on 1:1 Trucks where they notch the front and rear frame....

Looks good though.


----------



## 408models

that looked sik bro, good idea. i was thinking of adding a hydro set up but i don't know how to do the set on the axles?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 29 2008, 10:22 AM~10762765
> *where can i get one of these trucks? its a 50? looks good
> *


kinda hard to find at hobbystores, you might wanna try ebay, or the homies on here :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Killer looking Trokita bro


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2008, 11:37 AM~10762871
> *that looked sik bro, good idea. i was thinking of adding a hydro set up but i don't know how to do the set on the axles?
> *


You can run the hydros from the axle to the frame front and rear, but you gotta ditch the leafs for it to be correct and link the front and the back, but changing the front to a arms is pretty easy.


----------



## a408nutforyou

i see u finally cleaned a work space Smiley..... :roflmao: :roflmao: i went to r/c unlimited...damn,that place is expensive..i seen the the kustom kolor kits for almost $30.....hobbytown usa has them for $20..im glad i picked that 1 up at walmart for $5... :biggrin: .....but r/c does got alotta colors out of a kits.....nice colors too.. :biggrin: ......


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MKD904+May 29 2008, 11:33 AM~10763227-->
> 
> 
> 
> You can run the hydros from the axle to the frame front and rear, but you gotta ditch the leafs for it to be correct and link the front and the back, but changing the front to a arms is pretty easy.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> humm.. might have to try that on my next one, the suspenion is already on and glued :biggrin: so it just looks blocked droped for now.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-a408nutforyou_@May 29 2008, 11:44 AM~10763302
> *i see u finally cleaned a work space Smiley..... :roflmao:  :roflmao: i went to r/c unlimited...damn,that place is expensive..i seen the the kustom kolor kits for almost $30.....hobbytown usa has them for $20..im glad i picked that 1 up at walmart for $5... :biggrin: .....but r/c does got alotta colors out of a kits.....nice colors too.. :biggrin: ......
> *


yup finally, had to, more projects comin  

yeah there kinda pricey, but they got a lotta stuff escpacially paints :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2008, 07:17 AM~10761290
> *THIS IS MY NEXT PROJECT FOR THE HOMIE CADIROLO.
> 
> WILL HAVE PICS AND TOPIC UP TOMORROW; :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 THANKS HOMIE GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2008, 11:19 AM~10762749
> *the SWAMP COOLER is a resin. got it from beto
> *


got any more


----------



## 408models

*DID SOME WORK ON THE INTERIOR.* :biggrin: 


































*UPSIDE DOWN*


----------



## mcloven

hey could u make me a speacker box


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good homie....thanks.


----------



## Smallz

Lookin' good Smiley.


----------



## betoscustoms

WHEN CAN I PURCHASE THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 30 2008, 02:00 PM~10772923
> *WHEN CAN I PURCHASE THIS ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 30 2008, 02:04 PM~10772943
> *:nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY, THAT THE SMAE SMILES YOU POSTED FOR THE BURBAN :biggrin: WHO's GOT IT NOW


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 30 2008, 02:12 PM~10773006
> *HEY, THAT THE SMAE SMILES YOU POSTED FOR THE BURBAN :biggrin: WHO's GOT IT NOW
> *


I KNOW THAT ONE WAS A HARD ONE TO LET GO TOO, BUT I HAD TO DO IT FOR MY NEICES :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

looking clean  :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 29 2008, 09:33 AM~10763227
> *You can run the hydros from the axle to the frame front and rear, but you gotta ditch the leafs for it to be correct and link the front and the back, but changing the front to a arms is pretty easy.
> *


correct? the Blue Angel bomb truck had leafs.....

and most others....


























































most just put in a "monoleaf" or remove most of the leafs from the pack.... then they mount the cylinder to a bracket welded to the side of the frame directly about the rear axle or front beam..... some mount on the insides of the frame rails.... others on the outsides..... and as the pics show.... some go custom and right thru the frame....


----------



## lonnie

builds is lookin killer bro keepem poppin out


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2008, 07:17 AM~10761290
> *THIS IS MY NEXT PROJECT FOR THE HOMIE CADIROLO.
> 
> WILL HAVE PICS AND TOPIC UP TOMORROW; :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 408models

*HERES A LITTLE MORE ON THE INTERIOR ALL DONE. ADDED SOME MURALS, SPEAKERS AND AN X BAR :biggrin: 

WAS THINKING OF STARTING A TOPIC ON IT DON'T KNOW YET*


----------



## low4oshow

looks good


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

looking good  like that mural on the dash


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 2 2008, 10:17 AM~10780021
> *looking good  like that mural on the dash
> *


x2


----------



## NOSH

LOVE THE WHITE CADDY :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Jun 2 2008, 12:51 PM~10781291
> *LOVE THE WHITE CADDY :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

hey homie, got a pic of the wheels you use for the herb deeks?


----------



## 408models

IT LOOKS LIKE THIS ONLY THIS ONE IS PAINTED


----------



## ElRafa

I am liking the dash homie coming out sweet bro


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 2 2008, 06:28 PM~10781867
> *IT LOOKS LIKE THIS ONLY THIS ONE IS PAINTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## westempire

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## NOSH

X2 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 2 2008, 07:14 AM~10780003
> *HERES A LITTLE MORE ON THE INTERIOR ALL DONE. ADDED SOME MURALS, SPEAKERS AND AN X BAR :biggrin:
> 
> WAS  THINKING OF STARTING A TOPIC ON IT DON'T KNOW YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put a little lead hammer in there too :biggrin: 

looking sick as always homie....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

DAM BRO ITS LOOKIN NICE


----------



## 408models

*THANK HOMIES FOR THE COMPS*. :biggrin: 

*ROLLIN I WAS THINKING OF THAT TOO, I MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING TO USE TOO*.

*FINALLY GOT THE MOTOR DONE, AND ADDED THE FIRST COATS OF CLEAR, STILL NEED TO WETSAND AND ADD SOME MORE.*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 IM LOVIN THAT!!


----------



## MKD904

Looks great.


----------



## modeltech

clean, bro!! very clean!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElRafa

Lookin good bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

x-5 :0


----------



## Waco

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:   hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

thats tight as hell!!!!!!!!! :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

bump for a homie request :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

thanks


----------



## airbrushmaster

DAMN BRO THAT TRUCK IS HELLA SICK!!!!!!! VERY CLEANS!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa

Are you relocating the gas tank somewhere?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 18 2008, 01:44 PM~10899269
> *Are you relocating the gas tank somewhere?
> *


? did i miss that part? i didn't see it in my box


----------



## undead white boy

that truck is awsome and yes you are missing the gas tank
heres an idea put it where the spare tire mount is
if you dont want to im sure that i have one around here somewhere


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 18 2008, 03:02 PM~10899384
> *? did i miss that part? i didn't see it in my box
> *


It's been awhile, but I think it's supposed to go behind the seat. Kind of useless part since you don't ordinarily see it unless the seat's flipped down, but now that you got the other goodies on display there, I had to bring it up. Maybe snag a tank from a Monte Carlo or something and throw it on the frame behind the rear axle.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 18 2008, 03:14 PM~10899455
> *It's been awhile, but I think it's supposed to go behind the seat.  Kind of useless part since you don't ordinarily see it unless the seat's flipped down, but now that you got the other goodies on display there, I had to bring it up.  Maybe snag a tank from a Monte Carlo or something and throw it on the frame behind the rear axle.
> *


Yeah, the tank goes behind the seat....I have an extra one if you need it. You can also just put a fuel cell under the bed by the frame or in the bed....I have those as well...let me know what you need if you do, but you could also just say f it and not worry about it.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Jun 18 2008, 02:14 PM~10899455-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's been awhile, but I think it's supposed to go behind the seat.  Kind of useless part since you don't ordinarily see it unless the seat's flipped down, but now that you got the other goodies on display there, I had to bring it up.  Maybe snag a tank from a Monte Carlo or something and throw it on the frame behind the rear axle.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hum i don't remember seeing a picture of it on the INSTRUCTION SHEET? i'll check when i get home.
> <!--QuoteBegin-MKD904_@Jun 18 2008, 02:30 PM~10899570
> *Yeah, the tank goes behind the seat....I have an extra one if you need it.  You can also just put a fuel cell under the bed by the frame or in the bed....I have those as well...let me know what you need if you do, but you could also just say f it and not worry about it.
> *


thanks bro, i'll let you know,


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 18 2008, 03:46 PM~10899662
> *hum i don't remember seeing a picture of it on the INSTRUCTION SHEET? i'll check when i get home.
> 
> thanks bro, i'll let you know,
> *


I can't remember if it came with a separate part or not, that or the 55/57 Cameo. At any rate, that's where it belongs.


----------



## mcloven

i like that 96 impala


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 4 2008, 12:52 PM~10335320
> *DID SOME CLEARING LAST NIGHT ON THE IMPALAL SS AND THE 64. HERE ARE THE FIRST COATS OF CLEAR ON THE SS. TONIGHT I WILL WETSAND IT AND SHOOT SOME MORE FINAL COATS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold to me


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Jun 18 2008, 03:23 PM~10899897-->
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember if it came with a separate part or not, that or the 55/57 Cameo.  At any rate, that's where it belongs.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i checked the instruction sheet, and there was nothing on there. so is that were the 1:1's have it???
> might be the cameo your talkng about
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dubelduces_@Jun 19 2008, 01:20 PM~10907170
> *sold to me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the first pic of the 94, made me think of the question of why do u put tape on the windows to prevent paint from getting insode?what does that help?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2008, 01:31 PM~10907274
> *the first pic of the 94, made me think of the question of why do u put tape on the windows to prevent paint from getting insode?what does that help?
> *


cause my interior is white. and i had painted it already. easier for me then having to paint brush it. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u mean the headliner is also white or u had the interior already in there?


----------



## 408models

yeah my bad, all my headliner is white


----------



## mcloven

post pics with the 2 diffrent wheels and see have people say what looks better


----------



## 408models




----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 19 2008, 02:29 PM~10907261
> *i checked the instruction sheet, and there was nothing on there. so is that were the 1:1's have it???
> might be the cameo your talkng about
> :biggrin:
> *


yes, you can see the filler spout right next to the door. Just a detail you might want to add in case another picky bastard like me spots it.


----------



## mcloven

what looks better


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 19 2008, 03:18 PM~10908187
> *yes, you can see the filler spout right next to the door.  Just a detail you might want to add in case another picky bastard like me spots it.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ill take those bigger wires lol..


----------



## modeltech

bigger wires bro!!


----------



## mcloven

ok


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 19 2008, 09:01 PM~10909358
> *bigger wires bro!!
> *


X2


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 19 2008, 08:10 PM~10909430
> *X2
> *


x3! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 19 2008, 01:11 PM~10908107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x-4


----------



## 408models

*ALL DONE FOR THE LIL HOMIE DOUBLEDUCES* :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

looking clean homie the big wheels were the right choice i think


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 23 2008, 11:08 AM~10931661
> *looking clean homie the big wheels were the right choice  i think
> *




X-2!!!






what do you have planned for your Nova bro???


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 23 2008, 09:12 AM~10931682
> *X-2!!!
> what do you have planned for your Nova bro???
> *


SOMETHING LIKE THIS, BUT ALL WHITE WITH 2 CANDY RED STRIPES


----------



## modeltech

ssssssweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttt!!! i cant wait to see this bro!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2008, 10:56 AM~10931265
> *ALL DONE FOR THE LIL HOMIE DOUBLEDUCES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those the wheels that come with the street burner monte kit? i need some for my caprice.


----------



## mcloven

yes they are


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2008, 09:49 AM~10931933
> *are those the wheels that come with the street burner monte kit? i need some for my caprice.
> *


YUP


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u got some more?


----------



## mcloven

hey cndyblu pm me ur addy and ill send u a set for free


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 23 2008, 09:25 AM~10931759
> *SOMETHING LIKE THIS, BUT ALL WHITE WITH 2 CANDY RED STRIPES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO'S GOT RIMS LIKE THOSE? PM ME.


----------



## Awsome You Suck

love the cars.


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## phantomw351

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 23 2008, 10:08 AM~10931661
> *looking clean homie the big wheels were the right choice  i think
> *


 x3


----------



## 408models

what up fellas, well i finally got a computer at home so i can now come on here after work


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 7 2008, 09:23 PM~11034777
> *what up fellas, well i finally got a computer at home so i can now come on here after work
> *


YEAH, HIP HIP HORRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ABOUT TIME HOMIE, NO MORE USING ERICA'S IPHONE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 7 2008, 08:00 PM~11035113
> *YEAH, HIP HIP HORRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ABOUT TIME HOMIE, NO MORE USING ERICA'S IPHONE :biggrin:
> *


can't wait to see what u gonna sell next huh?



ummm i mean BUY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 7 2008, 10:00 PM~11035113
> *YEAH, HIP HIP HORRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ABOUT TIME HOMIE, NO MORE USING ERICA'S IPHONE :biggrin:
> *


nope. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*SO HERES ANOTHER ONE DONE. * *JUST A LIL TOUCH UPS HERE AND THERE BUT FULLY DONE. NOT TO HAPPY WITH SOME OF THE MINOR FLAWS BUT IT'LL DO FOR ANOTHER BUILD* :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

SICK HOMIE :0 :0 :0


----------



## customcoupe68

i like that 67 wagon! nice! sweet truck to BTW


----------



## raystrey

what flaws are you talking about homie :scrutinize: looks bad ass to me


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 28 2008, 08:56 AM~11196229
> *what flaws are you talking about homie  :scrutinize: looks bad ass to me
> *


there not noticable on camera, but theres some visible to the eye in person


----------



## MC562

danm homie the 50 came out clean :0 :0


----------



## mademan

great job on the truck! I really like the color


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 28 2008, 09:33 AM~11196079
> *SO HERES ANOTHER ONE DONE.  JUST A LIL TOUCH UPS HERE AND THERE BUT FULLY DONE. NOT TO HAPPY WITH SOME OF THE MINOR FLAWS BUT IT'LL  DO FOR ANOTHER BUILD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo

real nice 408 real nice !!!!!!!!
I really like that truck !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2008, 06:42 AM~11196128
> *SICK HOMIE :0  :0  :0
> *


x-2


----------



## PINK86REGAL

408 the 50 chevy is badass!! :0 i was gonna go with almost the same color but change of plan now lol.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 28 2008, 09:42 AM~11196128
> *X 3*


----------



## Zed

You've really got an eye for clean ride bro !


----------



## MKD904

Love the 50, you need to stop selling your rides...that 50 Burban would look nice in that case....


----------



## 408models

*HERES ANOTHER PROJECT I'M WORKIN ON; 54 CHEVY P/U* 

*I CUT THE FRONT BUMPER OFF ALREADY TO GET SEND OUT FOR CHROME.*


----------



## 408models

*AND ANOTHER 50 P/U I'M WORKIN ON* :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> *HERES ANOTHER PROJECT I'M WORKIN ON; 54 CHEVY P/U*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :cheesy: where did you get those caps!!??


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 1 2008, 09:46 AM~11233427
> *HERES ANOTHER PROJECT I'M WORKIN ON; 54 CHEVY P/U
> 
> I CUT THE FRONT BUMPER OFF ALREADY TO GET SEND OUT FOR CHROME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that a resin?

where did you get it?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Linc+Aug 1 2008, 09:37 AM~11233873-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :cheesy:  where did you get those caps!!??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *pagasus hobbies*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-raystrey_@Aug 1 2008, 09:39 AM~11233894
> *Is that a resin?
> 
> where did you get it?
> *


*yeah it's a resin, i got it from a website that i have at home on my computer, but i think they were gonna discontinue it. i have seen it on EBAY before though, i'll get u there website*


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 1 2008, 05:42 AM~11232282
> *Love the 50, you need to stop selling your rides...that 50 Burban would look nice in that case....
> *


STOP IT!!! IT LOOKS NICE IN MY CASE, JUST WAITING ON THAT 50 PICK UP TO ARRIVE.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 1 2008, 09:23 AM~11233740
> *AND ANOTHER 50 P/U I'M WORKIN ON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SO I TAKE IT YOU DO NOT WANT THE 2 '50 PICK UPS. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 1 2008, 10:00 AM~11234082
> *yeah it's a resin, i got it from a website that i have at home on my computer, but i think they were gonna discontinue it. i have seen it on EBAY before though, i'll get u there website
> *


IT THAT THE SAME WEBSITE THAT CARRIES THE '50 PANEL?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 1 2008, 11:40 AM~11234387
> *SO I TAKE IT YOU DO NOT WANT THE 2 '50 PICK UPS. :biggrin:
> *


I need another...and I need to know how much you wanted for the first one? I'll transfer funds tonight.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Aug 1 2008, 10:39 AM~11234374-->
> 
> 
> 
> STOP IT!!! IT LOOKS NICE IN MY CASE, JUST *WAITING ON THAT 50 PICK UP TO *ARRIVE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 10:40 AM~11234387
> *SO I TAKE IT YOU DO NOT WANT THE 2 '50 PICK UPS. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still do, this was just one i had still :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-betoscustoms_@Aug 1 2008, 10:42 AM~11234399
> *IT THAT THE SAME WEBSITE THAT CARRIES THE '50 PANEL?
> *


no. different one.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 1 2008, 11:39 AM~11233894
> *Is that a resin?
> 
> where did you get it?
> *


nope.its hyper carbon alloy. :0


----------



## 408models

LOL

HERES A REAL 1:1 OF THAT RESIN TRUCK.


----------



## 99 CHEVY

VERY NICE RIDES


----------



## 408models

*HERES ANOTHER PROJECT ON THE TABLE*  :biggrin: *LIKE I NEED ANY MORE*

*87 MONTE CARLO LS
DON'T KNOW A NAME YET*


----------



## PINK86REGAL

damn dawg. u got some bad shit coming out. i need to start on of my 2 50's


----------



## 408models

thanks bro 

*DON'T KNOW IF I SHOULD COLOR MATCH THE SPOKES OR THE OUTERRINGS???* :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think u should lave them how they are.....or do an every-other-spoke combination....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

rings :cheesy: what color is that anyways? it looks like pavo purple


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 1 2008, 11:00 AM~11234082
> *pagasus hobbies
> yeah it's a resin, i got it from a website that i have at home on my computer, but i think they were gonna discontinue it. i have seen it on EBAY before though, i'll get u there website
> *



you got that website homie?

tks


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 8 2008, 08:04 AM~11292801
> *rings :cheesy: what color is that anyways? it looks like pavo purple
> *



RIGHT ON TARGET


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 8 2008, 08:05 AM~11292805
> *you got that website homie?
> 
> tks
> *


shit my bad bro, i forgot to get that for you. Let me see if i can do a quick search.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 8 2008, 09:06 AM~11292815
> *RIGHT ON TARGET
> *



lol its one of my fav colors. that purple sparkles like crazy!! ones its cleared and foiled that ls is gonna look badass!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 8 2008, 08:13 AM~11292866
> *lol its one of my fav colors.  that purple sparkles like crazy!! ones its cleared and foiled that ls is gonna look badass!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro, yeah that color is sik in the sun. still gonna so some silver leafing and some light purple pin stripes.


----------



## 408models

*SO THE HOMIE 408NUT CAME OVER YESTERDAY AND GAVE ME SOME GRAPHIC POINTERS, AND DID SOME SIK ASS PAINT WORK TOO. STILL NOT DONE, GOTTA DO SOME SILVER LEAFING. AND MAYBE SOME MORE PAINT*

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*AND HERE IT IS AFTER ALL THE TAPE IS OFF* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

looks crazy! nice work on the monte!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

damn it looks good as fuck!! :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

where does everyone get these stands to put the body's one for paint? I seen so many threads on here with people using them to paint there models. I've always used a spray can with tape on top, or a waterbottle with tape on top. It works for the most part, but sometimes the tape doesn't stick too good.


----------



## 408models

hit up betoscustoms on here, he usually has some 4 sale.


----------



## mcloven

hey 408 whens that one for sale


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 12 2008, 07:46 AM~11323340
> *hey 408 whens that one for sale
> *


 :roflmao: 

can't sell this one, has a 408nut graphics.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 12 2008, 11:49 AM~11323364
> *:roflmao:
> 
> can't sell this one, has a 408nut graphics.
> *


ok well how much for homie to hook it up? thats some bad ass work right there


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 08:25 AM~11323559
> *ok well how much for homie to hook it up? thats some bad ass work right there
> *


might have to ask the homie  he has a topic on here.


----------



## a408nutforyou

looks coo smiley.i think we should have went darker on the magenta......but u never know til theres sum clear on it......when u get a chance thro a couple thin coats of clear to even out the paint from the graphics :biggrin: can wait to help u finish it.some striping n the silver leaf is gonna make the car sick.....


----------



## 408models

THANKS AGAIN BRO, WILL DO. CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH IT EITHER. LET ME KNOW WHEN


----------



## MC562

THAT IS SICK HOMIE :0


----------



## MC562

THAT IS SICK HOMIE :0


----------



## MARINATE

:0 SICK HOMIE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2008, 06:41 PM~11329946
> *:0 SICK HOMIE!
> *


x-2 :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Aug 12 2008, 02:54 PM~11325830
> *looks coo smiley.i think we should have went darker on the magenta......but u never know til theres sum clear on it......when u get a chance thro a couple thin coats of clear to even out the paint from the graphics :biggrin: can wait to help u finish it.some striping n the silver leaf is gonna make the car sick.....
> *


wow glad to see i got invited to your secret circle i see how it is :uh: 

















:biggrin: looks good guys


----------



## caddionly

> *SO THE HOMIE 408NUT CAME OVER YESTERDAY AND GAVE ME SOME GRAPHIC POINTERS, AND DID SOME SIK ASS PAINT WORK TOO. STILL NOT DONE, GOTTA DO SOME SILVER LEAFING. AND MAYBE SOME MORE PAINT*
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> thats a nice paint paterns :thumbsup:


----------



## Mexicali

wow like it


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 12 2008, 10:15 PM~11330370
> *wow glad to see i got invited to your secret circle i see how it is :uh:
> :biggrin: looks good guys
> *


  


















:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## BiggDeee

Shit looks sick Smiley!


----------



## drnitrus

BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## 408models

*heres somethin i did real quick to get me back in the buildin mood. almost done small touch ups here and there. the hoods clear is givin me problems so i'm still workin on that, gotta b;ack wash the grill, add the headlights and eyelids. skirts are drying, had to use the stock ones since i dont have the cruiser skirts * . *Got chrome indies and chrome motor. other then that allmost done* :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :wow:


----------



## mcloven

nice


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Cleannnn! Very Niceee! :0


----------



## MKD904

Nice 59 homie...


----------



## ElRafa

BADASS HOMIE


----------



## low4oshow

clean and perfect homie...


----------



## [email protected]

looks damn good bro!

i gotta get me a set of those wheels tho


----------



## betoscustoms

GREAT PIC OF MY NEPHEW ON THE AVATAR


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 3 2008, 08:29 PM~11512997
> *GREAT PIC OF MY NEPHEW ON THE AVATAR
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: 


and hood is painted, just the clear is the problem :angry:


----------



## 408models

*HERE SHE IS ALL DONE. JUST GOTTA REDO THE BLACKWASH ON THE GRILLE*. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models




----------



## Guest

Nice looking build!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Sep 11 2008, 08:30 PM~11583265
> *Nice looking build!
> *


x-2


----------



## owenart714

supa clean!


----------



## josh 78

Fresh.........

Clean car very nice !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 12 2008, 02:16 AM~11583715
> *Fresh.........
> 
> Clean car very nice !!!!!!!!!!!
> *



x2


----------



## drnitrus

smoooooth!!!!


----------



## bigbearlocos

*That looks Awesome Smiley, BADAZZ!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

59 lookin sick homie :yes:


----------



## 408models

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## 408models

*i know i've got customer projects to finish also but these are some rides that i had plans for so i decided to start them.* :biggrin: 


*GOT THIS 66 PROMO FROM BETO AND STARTED CUTTING THE HOOD AND BONDOING UNDER NEATH FOR A SMOOTH FINISH.* :biggrin: *THIS ONE WILL BE ALL GLOSS BRIGHT RED WITH A RED INTERIOR. *
*THIS IS WHAT LOOK I'M GOIN FOR.*


----------



## 408models

*HERES A 64 VERT THAT I PAINTED CANDY RED OVER A SILVER AND FLAKE BASE. I HAVE FULL CHROME UNDIES FOR THIS ONE. SO ALL THE CHASSIS WILL B RED ALSO.* *NOT SURE IF YOU CAN SEE THE FLAKE I TRIED MY BEST. ALSO THE SUN HAD WENT DOWN SO I COULDNT GET ANY GOOD PICS. *

SOME HAVE FLASH TO SEE IF THAT BROUGHT OUT THE FLAKE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

so thats what u need the 65 undies for :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 11:10 PM~11613577
> *so thats what u need the 65 undies for  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Looking good homie...You comin down this weekend for the show?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 15 2008, 11:17 PM~11613596
> *YES SIR :biggrin:
> *


i got you on the '65 undies.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 16 2008, 05:28 PM~11621246
> *i got you on the '65 undies.
> *


i told him to hit you up in the wanted ads......


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2008, 07:31 PM~11621281
> *i told him to hit you up in the wanted ads......
> *


he must have been scared to ask :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 16 2008, 05:34 PM~11621322
> *he must have been scared to ask :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 16 2008, 07:34 PM~11621322
> *he must have been scared to ask :cheesy:
> *


YEAH CAUSE I DONT KNOW WHEN I WOULD HAVE GOT THEM :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ITS COOL GOT SOME ON THE WAY FROM AIRBRUSHMASTER


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 15 2008, 11:56 PM~11613525
> *i know i've got customer projects to finish also but these are some rides that i had plans for so i decided to start them. :biggrin:
> GOT THIS 66 PROMO FROM BETO AND STARTED CUTTING THE HOOD AND BONDOING UNDER NEATH FOR A SMOOTH FINISH. :biggrin: THIS ONE WILL BE ALL GLOSS BRIGHT RED WITH A RED INTERIOR.
> THIS IS WHAT LOOK I'M GOIN FOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this ones gonna be hard!!! i saw the mural!!  cant wait


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2008, 08:48 AM~11625143
> *this ones gonna be hard!!! i saw the mural!!   cant wait
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2008, 08:48 AM~11625143
> *this ones gonna be easy!!! i saw the mural!! smiley can make it happen   cant wait
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

^^^ i was reading this and i was like wtf i typed that?? lol


----------



## 408models

*FINALLY FINISHED THIS UP FOR THE HOMIE PHANTOMW351**THE BODY WAS PAINTED BY BETOSCUSTOMS, ALL I DID WAS DO THE INTERIOR WORK AND PUT IT TOGETHER.*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2008, 11:02 AM~11811131
> *FINALLY FINISHED THIS UP FOR THE HOMIE PHANTOMW351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean looking build!!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2008, 08:02 AM~11811131
> *FINALLY FINISHED THIS UP FOR THE HOMIE PHANTOMW351THE BODY WAS PAINTED BY BETOSCUSTOMS, ALL I DID WAS DO THE INTERIOR WORK AND PUT IT TOGETHER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ANYBODY HEARD FROM PHANTOMW351??? NEED TO GET A HOLD OF HIM, PM'ED ALREADY AND NOTHING*


----------



## betoscustoms

NICE PAINT ON THE EURO


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 15 2008, 11:56 PM~11613525
> *i know i've got customer projects to finish also but these are some rides that i had plans for so i decided to start them. :biggrin:
> GOT THIS 66 PROMO FROM BETO AND STARTED CUTTING THE HOOD AND BONDOING UNDER NEATH FOR A SMOOTH FINISH. :biggrin: THIS ONE WILL BE ALL GLOSS BRIGHT RED WITH A RED INTERIOR.
> THIS IS WHAT LOOK I'M GOIN FOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any updates :biggrin: ?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 10 2008, 10:35 AM~11831456
> *any updates :biggrin: ?
> *


SOON, I SPREAYED THE RED BUT IT STARTED TO WRINKLE SO I'M REDOIN IT AGAIN


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 3 2008, 03:05 PM~11509221
> *heres somethin i did real quick to get me back in the buildin mood. almost done small touch ups here and there. the hoods clear is givin me problems so i'm still workin on that, gotta b;ack wash the grill, add the headlights and eyelids. skirts are drying, had to use the stock ones since i dont have the cruiser skirts  . Got chrome indies and chrome motor. other then that allmost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*That shit came out sick Smiley......damn i need to work on something.i been in the mood but my kids mom been keepin me from doin anything.* :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 9 2008, 09:56 AM~11821084
> *ANYBODY HEARD FROM PHANTOMW351??? NEED TO GET A HOLD OF HIM, PM'ED ALREADY AND NOTHING
> *




his computer is down bro!! but i talk to him atleast once a day!! i can relay a mesage if you need!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 10 2008, 06:31 PM~11834792
> *his computer is down bro!! but i talk to him atleast once a day!! i can relay a mesage if you need!!
> *


i need his addres so i can send this to him :0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 10 2008, 09:39 PM~11835877
> *i need his addres so i can send this to him :0  :biggrin:
> *


WAIT, I THINK HE SAID IT WAS FOR HIS NEPHEW. HE MAY WANT IT SHIPPED TO HIS NEPHEW.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 10 2008, 09:53 PM~11835988
> *WAIT, I THINK HE SAID IT WAS FOR HIS NEPHEW. HE MAY WANT IT SHIPPED TO HIS NEPHEW.
> *


HE SAID IT WAS 4 HIS BROTHER. :dunno: HAD IT READY TO GO THIS WEEK. BUT NEVER HEARD NOTHIN.


----------



## modeltech

he is at a show this weekend!! i will pm you his addy tomorrow bro!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 10 2008, 10:35 AM~11831456
> *any updates :biggrin: ?
> *



:biggrin: *YUP*



































































*THIS ONE FOR SOME REASON WRINKLED ON ONE SIDE MAYBE THE CLEAR WILL KINDA COVER IT* :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 15 2008, 08:03 AM~11868430
> *:biggrin: YUP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ONE FOR SOME REASON WRINKLED ON ONE SIDE MAYBE THE CLEAR WILL KINDA COVER IT :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bad as hell!!! all red is killer


----------



## 408models

THANKS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2008, 05:32 AM~11868579
> *looks bad as hell!!! all red is killer
> *


*x-2*   

keep the awesome updates coming homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

66 is looking good 408 !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2008, 05:17 PM~11871456
> *66  is  looking  good  408 !
> *




X-2


----------



## josh 78

66 Looking Fresh :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> :biggrin: *YUP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS ONE FOR SOME REASON WRINKLED ON ONE SIDE MAYBE THE CLEAR WILL KINDA COVER IT* :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> sick sj all day


----------



## 408models

*ADDED 1ST COATS OF CLEAR TO MY FLAKED 64*


----------



## MKD904

That's beautiful....what clear are you using.


----------



## 408models

IT'S AN AUTOMOTIVE AIR CLEAR CALLED OMNI


----------



## MKD904

Is it can or airbrush...?


----------



## 408models

AIRBRUSH


----------



## MKD904

Looks insane...


----------



## 408models

thanks. i wiill get sun pics 2day


----------



## rollindeep408

> :biggrin: *YUP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS ONE FOR SOME REASON WRINKLED ON ONE SIDE MAYBE THE CLEAR WILL KINDA COVER IT* :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> this bish would look sick with a sunroof and that 64 looks hard locked up in that cleared pick :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

clear, wetsand and reclear the decals and they should smoothen right into the paint. looks great. I would'uv probably done them the other way around, but still looks good.


----------



## 408models

HERE ARE SUM OUTSIDE 64 PIS


----------



## PINK86REGAL

evrything lookin REAL good!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2008, 04:17 PM~11910363
> *evrything lookin REAL good!
> *




X-2 nice work bro


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 19 2008, 02:23 PM~11910384
> *X-2  nice work bro
> *


x3


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2008, 09:17 PM~11910363
> *evrything lookin REAL good!
> *


Great job Man................ :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 that 64 is sexy :yes:


----------



## 408models

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## BiggC

'64 is looking great man!!


----------



## 408models

still need to westsand and re-clear


----------



## Zed

Pattern on da Monte is sick ! :cheesy: 

and ya 59 is pure eye candy !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 22 2008, 04:33 PM~11943494
> *still need to westsand and re-clear
> *



Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## a408nutforyou

> :biggrin: *YUP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS ONE FOR SOME REASON WRINKLED ON ONE SIDE MAYBE THE CLEAR WILL KINDA COVER IT* :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> this bish would look sick with a sunroof and that 64 looks hard locked up in that cleared pick :0
> 
> 
> 
> that red dish looks sick smiley :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## LUXMAN

:worship: :worship: :worship: I think I wanna put red dishes on my new lac now :biggrin: . Great job though , that "SJ" is so nice homie :yes:


----------



## 408models

*ALSO DiD SOME WORK ON MY CHERRY 64* :biggrin: (almost).


*RIGHT NOW ITS IN WETSAND STAGE. HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICS.*




























































































*TRIED TO GET A GOOD PIC OF THE FLAKE*


----------



## josh 78

Thats really nice....clean work man......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :0 THAT ONE BADASS 64 HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 12 2008, 02:56 PM~12135628
> *:0  :0  THAT ONE BADASS 64 HOMIE!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





X-2 nice work bro


----------



## 2lowsyn

hay 408 i got a 64 grill for that the mettel ones or what ever ther mad of .would look good on that car.


----------



## MTX686

Photoetched?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 12 2008, 11:22 AM~12135904
> *hay 408 i got a 64 grill for that the mettel ones or what ever ther mad of .would look good on that car.
> *


got one bro  thanks though. this was just 1 for mock up.


----------



## MC562

:0 nice homie


----------



## BiggDeee

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 12 2008, 12:24 PM~12135925
> *got one bro   thanks though. this was just 1 for mock up.
> *


pics or it didnt happen LOL
no really pic i wana see what it looks like.


----------



## 408models




----------



## lonnie

lookin damn good bro


----------



## DJ-ROY

Great front/color/wheels/everything
Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

64 lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . are you buildin the first cherry 64 or just named it that?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 13 2008, 07:39 AM~12144255
> *64 lookin good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: . are you buildin the first cherry 64 or just named it that?
> *


thanks fellas.

I WAS GONNA TRY AT FIRST, BUT THEN I JUST WANTED TO FINISH IT. THE BAD THING IS THAT I HAD PAINTED THE HOOD AND TRUNK AND FORGET TO SMOOTH THEM DOWN FOR THE MURALS  I WANNA TRY TO DO THE SECOND ONE HE DID


----------



## pancho1969

:0 me 2  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

ANY PROGRESS PICS???


----------



## pancho1969

ill post in an hour or so got to take the kids to school :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

ok coo.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 12 2008, 05:55 PM~12138692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 OOOOOOOO
that is killer there. iv never seen this car you guy guys are talking about.got a link or a pic of the 2 one ?


----------



## pancho1969

^^








:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

:0 :wow: thats guna be one hard core build there.


----------



## 408models

HERES THE FIRST ONE HE DID


----------



## 2lowsyn

that looks more like what he making , still guna be one stunning build.


----------



## pancho1969

we should do a before and after :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

lol your making the 2 one right ?
EEEee get some pics of them together , that would be nice.


----------



## shadow247

say homie where did you get the wheels on the 80's caddy they're clean. Are they expensive


----------



## shadow247

I found the wires but whats mondo's websight or email for tha rings, appreciate all the info


----------



## youcantfademe

http://betoscustomdesigns.com/


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 13 2008, 05:45 PM~12144725
> *^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Looks Really nice Bad ass details on this one....... like the Pics........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

AFTER MOVING INTO OUR NEW APARTMENT I WAS ABLE TO DO A LIL WORK JUST TO GET ME BACK IN THE MOOD :biggrin: 
I JUST ADDED 1 COAT OF CLEAR TO HOLD DOWN THE BMF, CAUSE IT WAS REALLY LOOSE. ALL MOCK UP PICKS, NEED TO FINISH THE INTERIOR AND MOTOR.


----------



## CHR1S619

LOOKS VERY CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

nice smiley!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 24 2008, 07:58 PM~12243066
> *LOOKS VERY CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*THANKS FELLAS,

I ALSO DID A LIL WORK TO MY 64 INTERIOR.*


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: BBBBAAAAADDDDDDD AAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

real nice whips


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet homie 66 coming out nice 64 int looking good to bro


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looking good 408


----------



## MKD904

Rides are looking good.....clean as ALWAYS....


----------



## Smallz

Rides lookin' good Smiley. :0


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 12 2008, 10:06 AM~12134185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where u get the wheels?! :wow:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 24 2008, 11:56 AM~12243044
> *AFTER MOVING INTO OUR NEW APARTMENT I WAS ABLE TO DO A LIL WORK JUST TO GET ME BACK IN THE MOOD  :biggrin:
> I JUST ADDED 1 COAT OF CLEAR TO HOLD DOWN THE BMF, CAUSE IT WAS REALLY LOOSE. ALL MOCK UP PICKS, NEED TO FINISH THE INTERIOR AND MOTOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats badass homie


----------



## Diamond502

x2


----------



## EVIL C

super nice bro


----------



## a408nutforyou

damn smiley you been putn in work lately....i thought the new pad might have slowed you down :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> AFTER MOVING INTO OUR NEW APARTMENT I WAS ABLE TO DO A LIL WORK JUST TO GET ME BACK IN THE MOOD :biggrin:
> I JUST ADDED 1 COAT OF CLEAR TO HOLD DOWN THE BMF, CAUSE IT WAS REALLY LOOSE. ALL MOCK UP PICKS, NEED TO FINISH THE INTERIOR AND MOTOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> that is fuckin sick bro :0


----------



## rollindeep408

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 very nice


----------



## a408nutforyou




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## youcantfademe

plastic or resin 66? what chassis is under it?


----------



## Project59

Kick ass!!!


----------



## josh 78

SUPER TIGHT....... :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 8 2008, 01:48 PM~12368884
> *plastic or resin 66? what chassis is under it?
> *



im gonna guess 

Resin with a 67 frame?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 8 2008, 11:48 AM~12368884
> *plastic or resin 66? what chassis is under it?
> *


Plastic promo with a 65 chassis


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 8 2008, 03:42 PM~12369958
> *Plastic promo with a 65 chassis
> *


 :0 :biggrin: looking great!


----------



## a408nutforyou

what up smiley :wave:


----------



## 408models

*WELL I GOT MY LAST COATS OF CLEAR ON MY 64. JUST NEED TO PUT IT ALL TOGETHER.*


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 8 2008, 02:42 PM~12369958
> *Plastic promo with a 65 chassis
> *


WHAT mods to the chassis?


----------



## josh 78

YO THATS TIGHT AND SO CLEAN.........GREAT WORK....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 10 2008, 12:41 PM~12388492
> *WELL I GOT MY LAST COATS OF CLEAR ON MY 64. JUST NEED TO PUT IT ALL TOGETHER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## 408models

*ALSO ADDED SOME CLEAR TO MY 66, BUT IT KINDA DULLED OUT A LIL, SO I'M GONNA WET SAND IT AND ADD SOME MORE.YOU CAN SEE IN THE LAST PIC. BUMPERS ARE GONNA HEAD OUT FOR CHROMING TOO*. :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 10 2008, 08:43 AM~12388519
> *WHAT mods to the chassis?
> *


nothin bro, all fits perfect under the 66.


----------



## youcantfademe

and for interior?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 10 2008, 09:04 AM~12388711
> *and for interior?
> *


fits perfect over the chassis, i guess cause its a 1 pc tub.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 10 2008, 09:50 AM~12388585
> *ALSO ADDED SOME CLEAR TO MY 66, BUT IT KINDA DULLED OUT A LIL, SO I'M GONNA WET SAND IT AND ADD SOME MORE.YOU CAN SEE IN THE LAST PIC. BUMPERS ARE GONNA HEAD OUT FOR CHROMING TOO. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good 408 [ whan my phone get cut back on u will b like dam gave me more :biggrin:  ]


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

66 lookin really clean Smiley !


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 10 2008, 10:41 AM~12388492
> *WELL I GOT MY LAST COATS OF CLEAR ON MY 64. JUST NEED TO PUT IT ALL TOGETHER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WET WET!!!! love the rims and Caps


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 10 2008, 10:50 AM~12388585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this joint deserve to be on the Stove TOp cause this joint on fire!!!! damn makes me want a REAL 66!!


----------



## slash

da 64 is sick homie


----------



## MKD904

rides are lookin good as always


----------



## rollindeep408

> *WELL I GOT MY LAST COATS OF CLEAR ON MY 64. JUST NEED TO PUT IT ALL TOGETHER.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :0
> :wow:


----------



## a408nutforyou

damn smiley how many photo etched rims you got.  know wonder your always broke. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 10 2008, 07:24 PM~12394681
> *damn smiley how many photo etched rims you got.  know wonder your always broke. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


where can i get some p.e. wheels from and how much?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 10 2008, 11:58 PM~12396474
> *where can i get some p.e. wheels from and how much?
> *


from masterpieces... i think they are 50.00 a set.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 10 2008, 09:24 PM~12394681
> *damn smiley how many photo etched rims you got.  know wonder your always broke. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i think he recycles lol i would them rims are bank :roflmao: j/p


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Dec 10 2008, 07:24 PM~12394681-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn smiley how many photo etched rims you got.  know wonder your always broke. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by tequila [email protected] 10 2008, 09:58 PM~12396474
> *where can i get some p.e. wheels from and how much?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE SPOKES ARE HERB DEEKS AND THE TIRES ARE MONDOS
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Dec 11 2008, 02:07 AM~12398176
> *i think he recycles lol i would them rims are bank :roflmao: j/p
> *


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :0


----------



## 408models

A LIL UPDATE ON THE MOTOR. THERE STILL QUITE A BIT OF STUFF TO FINISH, BUT ALMOST DONE. THE MOTOR JUST NEEDS THE BATTERY AND SOME WIREING HERE AND THERE AND SOME TOUCH UP :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech

:0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## MKD904

Wow, looks great


----------



## 408models

*AND HERE ANOTHER PROJECT, 1975 GLASSHOUSE, I HOPE TO BUILD THIS ONE AS A QUICK ONE.*


----------



## PINK86REGAL

all the rides look good 408!! :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2009, 10:58 AM~12610647
> *all the rides look good 408!! :0
> *


 x 10 all day long


----------



## youcantfademe

where did ya get that clip from?


----------



## 408models

TWINN


----------



## rodriguezmodels

looking good 408models u receive my pm....


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

thanks again TWINN


----------



## a408nutforyou

what up smiley.where you been bro.shit when u gonna get your phone back on?time is gettin short.we need to finish the Monte  im laggin on my shit too.this damn weather .its been too damn cold to paint :angry: shit Evan is knockin out builds left and right.that fucker :angry: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408

> A LIL UPDATE ON THE MOTOR. THERE STILL QUITE A BIT OF STUFF TO FINISH, BUT ALMOST DONE. THE MOTOR JUST NEEDS THE BATTERY AND SOME WIREING HERE AND THERE AND SOME TOUCH UP :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> damn smiley :0 :0 your too much
> 
> 
> 
> what up smiley.where you been bro.shit when u gonna get your phone back on?time is gettin short.we need to finish the Monte im laggin on my shit too.this damn weather .its been too damn cold to paint shit Evan is knockin out builds left and right.that fucker
> 
> 
> lmao just tryin to keep up with you guys also johny the bench is clean bring your ass over :biggrin: and smiley bout the phone i second that


----------



## 408models

THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS. :biggrin: 

*WELL I'VE HAD THIS ON THE BACK BURNER FOR A WHILE AND DECIDED TO BRING IT BACK OUT AND DO SOME MORE WORK ON IT. BEEN THINKING IF WHAT GRILL TO USE AND I THINK THE SNAP TITE MONTE CARLO 77 MIGHT BE THE CLOSEST WHAT YOU THINK??

1984 MONTE CARLO FRONT CLIP*


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thats gonna be proally the closest. u eva cast that header panel? :0


----------



## 408models

I GLUED IN THE FRONT CLIP AND SANDED A LIL ON THE EDGES, NEXT IS PAINT, AND I HAD MY LIGHTS AND GRILL CHROMED A WHILE BACK, SO JUST NEED TO FINISH UP THE BODY.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2009, 08:00 AM~12620792
> *thats gonna be proally the closest. u eva cast that header panel? :0
> *


 :dunno: For which ride?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 6 2009, 09:04 AM~12620816
> *:dunno: For which ride?
> *



the 83 monte


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 5 2009, 09:32 AM~12610094
> *A LIL UPDATE ON THE MOTOR. THERE STILL QUITE A BIT OF STUFF TO FINISH, BUT ALMOST DONE. THE MOTOR JUST NEEDS THE BATTERY AND SOME WIREING HERE AND THERE AND SOME TOUCH UP :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2009, 08:08 AM~12620841
> *the 83 monte
> *


naw


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 6 2009, 09:17 AM~12620914
> *naw
> *


  lol fuk it homie looks great


----------



## Zed

Six-four is clean as fuck bro ! :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

your shit is off the hinges man


----------



## ElRafa

64 is sweet bro I am digging the 75 homie


----------



## 408models

*HERES ANOTHER QUICK PROJECT 75 CAPRICE. PAINTED A PINK PEARL, 


























JUST DONT KNOW WHAT RIMS TO GO WITH:*

*OR THESE MCLANES*


----------



## MKD904

I say MCLANES


----------



## STREETRACEKING

what about some big boys :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Jan 13 2009, 08:38 AM~12690601-->
> 
> 
> 
> I say MCLANES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING, WITH SOME 5;20's AND WIDE WALLS :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 08:50 AM~12690704
> *what about some big boys :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT A BIG FAN OF THOSE ON THE IMPALAS, JUST ME  NOTHIN AGAINST, I LIKE BIG WHEELS LIKE ON CHEVELLS BUT NOT DONKED OUT


----------



## pancho1969

builds lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

Firme builds smiley


----------



## Models IV Life

WELL SINCE MOST OF YOUR RIDES HAVE McLANES I SAY THE PAINTED RING D'Z.


----------



## 408models

Thinks so, i was thinking of painting the outer ring pink on the Mclanes? or maybe some ol skoo cross lace :0


----------



## Models IV Life

CROSSLACE!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 6 2009, 10:57 AM~12620765
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS. :biggrin:
> 
> WELL I'VE HAD THIS ON THE BACK BURNER FOR A WHILE AND DECIDED TO BRING IT BACK OUT AND DO SOME MORE WORK ON IT. BEEN THINKING IF WHAT GRILL TO USE AND I THINK THE SNAP TITE MONTE CARLO 77 MIGHT BE THE CLOSEST WHAT YOU THINK??
> 
> 1984 MONTE CARLO FRONT CLIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you need a Monte 77 front to cut up to fit i got an extra ! Pm me !


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2009, 11:09 AM~12691930
> *If you  need  a  Monte  77  front  to  cut  up  to  fit    i  got  an  extra  !  Pm  me  !
> *


 :0  definetly bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i like the painted rims better. either or its gonna look bad as hell


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 13 2009, 11:34 AM~12690564
> *THE PAINTED MATCHING RINGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepLac

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 13 2009, 10:55 AM~12691821
> *Thinks so, i was thinking of painting the outer ring pink on the Mclanes?  or maybe some ol skoo cross lace :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 13 2009, 12:28 PM~12691586
> *WELL SINCE MOST OF YOUR RIDES HAVE McLANES I SAY THE PAINTED RING D'Z.
> *


x2


----------



## 408models

*Just thought i would let the homies know i'm back online at home now* :biggrin: 

Next step: Cell phone :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> *Just thought i would let the homies know i'm back online at home now* :biggrin:
> 
> Next step: Cell phone :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## stilldownivlife

paint looks good on the 76 
outta those 2 i would go with the mc's 

but CROSSLACE :0  :0


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 25 2009, 11:05 PM~12814795
> *Just thought i would let the homies know i'm back online at home now :biggrin:
> 
> Next step: Cell phone :cheesy:
> *


aaaaaaaaaaaah shit.its about time. :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 6 2009, 08:57 AM~12620765
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS. :biggrin:
> 
> WELL I'VE HAD THIS ON THE BACK BURNER FOR A WHILE AND DECIDED TO BRING IT BACK OUT AND DO SOME MORE WORK ON IT. BEEN THINKING IF WHAT GRILL TO USE AND I THINK THE SNAP TITE MONTE CARLO 77 MIGHT BE THE CLOSEST WHAT YOU THINK??
> 
> 1984 MONTE CARLO FRONT CLIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4sale???


----------



## 408models

*OK THIS ONE IS ALMOST DONE, I GOT THE STEERING DONE,NEXT WILL BE THE THE TRUNK SET UP*.  



























*ALSO DID SOME PHOTO ETCH AND FINISHED THE MOTOR.*


----------



## sidetoside

Do you let cast the 84 Front clip ???

Send it to Beto or Twinn !

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: SWEET 64


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 13 2009, 10:37 AM~12993720
> *Do you let cast the 84 Front clip ???
> 
> Send it to Beto or Twinn !
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i think biggs is already working on one, plus i'm still working on mine with the grille.


----------



## 408models

*FINALLY CLEAR COATED THE 75, AND STARTED WORKING ON THE INTERIOR. 
JUST NOT SURE ON WHICH RIMS TO USE, NOT REALLY FEELING THE PAINTED LIP RIMS*  


































































 :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WILL THE MC'S FIT IN THE STYLE TIRES ? IF SO GO THAT ROUTE!


----------



## 408models

They would, but i would need to get a new set of tires cause these are streched out cause of the 1109 rims. the mc's are a bit smaller. 

i do like the mc's rims, so i guess i'm gonna order some tires only :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

i think the painted lip looks rad! :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> *OK THIS ONE IS ALMOST DONE, I GOT THE STEERING DONE,NEXT WILL BE THE THE TRUNK SET UP*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALSO DID SOME PHOTO ETCH AND FINISHED THE MOTOR.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> fuckin tight homie


----------



## cruzinlow

hella sick lookin build bro..alot of nice detail put into it.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*Been waiting to get my chrome back and finally got the 54 front grille done right :biggrin: this is the second time it went out for chrome, looks alot better. noe just not sure if the go hubs or spokes* :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

Fucken nice homie!


----------



## dodgerblue62

go with the crossbars ! :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

CLEAR ON THE 75 LOOKS GOOD..........


----------



## mcloven

where did u get the mini scale auto


----------



## dink

who does your chrome


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Feb 26 2009, 04:22 PM~13121507-->
> 
> 
> 
> where did u get the mini scale auto
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ordered it
> <!--QuoteBegin-dink_@Feb 26 2009, 04:37 PM~13121630
> *who does your chrome
> *


little motor car co.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 26 2009, 08:42 PM~13121668
> *
> little motor car co.
> *





damn you send to pa for your chrome ?


chrome tech is right in your back yard isnt it?


----------



## mats36

That PE steering wheel is cool, paint is VERY clean, i like it


----------



## 408models

*HERES MY 75 CAPRICE ALL DONE, NOT SURE OF A NAME THOUGH* :cheesy:


----------



## dodgerblue62

clean build , bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 3 2009, 05:53 PM~13164462
> *clean build , bro... :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

Dang, nice details


----------



## MTX686

Where can i get some of them little magazines?


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2009, 09:40 AM~13164334
> *HERES MY 75 CAPRICE ALL DONE, NOT SURE OF A NAME THOUGH :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE 75 BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 3 2009, 08:01 PM~13169888
> *:0 NICE 75 BRO :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2009, 10:40 AM~13164334
> *HERES MY 75 CAPRICE ALL DONE, NOT SURE OF A NAME THOUGH :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pretty in pink


----------



## 408models

*HERE IS THE KANDY RED 64 ALL DONE. *


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKS WAY KLEANER IN PERSON. I WANT THAT :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686

BADASS 64 man!


----------



## PlasticFabricator

They both look killer bro!


----------



## calaveras73

nice 75 looks like my 76, same color , but this one is way better


----------



## 408models

*HERES ANOTHER PROJECT I STARTED, SOMETHING DIFFERENT FROM A LOLO. ONE OF MY FAVORITE MUSCLE CARS TOO, 69 CHEVY NOVA.ALL THE UNDIES ARE DONE* :cheesy: 
*this is what i'm going for* :biggrin: 








*What you think about the WHEELS??*


































*OR SOME OF THESE*


----------



## cruzinlow

damn bro that 64 is hella sick..always doin beautiful rides wit sick detail bro.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

That 64 look awsome


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 19 2009, 12:21 PM~13325527
> *HERES ANOTHER PROJECT I STARTED, SOMETHING DIFFERENT FROM A LOLO. ONE OF MY FAVORITE MUSCLE CARS TOO, 69 CHEVY NOVA.ALL THE UNDIES ARE DONE :cheesy:
> this is what i'm going for  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think about the WHEELS??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR SOME OF THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This should be sweet. If you use the top set of wheels, I'd thin down the top part of the spokes kind of like the ones on the 1:1 and then paint the centers gunmetal or black.


----------



## Bos82

Homie those rides are lookin sick. I am lovin that 64. I agree with BiggC on those rims homie. Use the first ones and make some mods.


----------



## BigPoppa

I like the top rims too, but the lips are wack


----------



## 408models

*HERES A 72 WITH THOSE PEGASUS WHEELS??DOESN'T LOOK TO BAD*


----------



## stilldownivlife

> *HERES MY 75 CAPRICE ALL DONE, NOT SURE OF A NAME THOUGH* :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fkn love this build :thumbsup:
> 
> Magenta Hustler :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

you gotta use the 2nd set bro!! my chevelle has those on them!!!


----------



## 408models

thats what i though, cause the ones on the car now, are to narrow and tall.


----------



## modeltech

yep!!! just depends the look your goin for!!! and i think its more muscle related then donk related!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

lol. yeah i just liked the way they looked all chrome, was kinda goin with a mucsle with big rims tucked, but i think i really wanna go with the style like the white one.


----------



## calaveras73

nice 75 same colors i used on my 76 looks clean bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

The Nova will look better with the Torque thrusts.


----------



## darkside customs

THAT NOVA IS GONNA BE BAD ASS!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 19 2009, 11:21 AM~13325527
> *HERES ANOTHER PROJECT I STARTED, SOMETHING DIFFERENT FROM A LOLO. ONE OF MY FAVORITE MUSCLE CARS TOO, 69 CHEVY NOVA.ALL THE UNDIES ARE DONE :cheesy:
> this is what i'm going for  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think about the WHEELS??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR SOME OF THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## 408models

*HERES ANOTHER PROJECT STARTED. 58 VERT. *

*MIGHT GO WITH THESE RIMS TOO*


----------



## alfaroair




----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 24 2008, 11:56 AM~12243044
> *AFTER MOVING INTO OUR NEW APARTMENT I WAS ABLE TO DO A LIL WORK JUST TO GET ME BACK IN THE MOOD  :biggrin:
> I JUST ADDED 1 COAT OF CLEAR TO HOLD DOWN THE BMF, CAUSE IT WAS REALLY LOOSE. ALL MOCK UP PICKS, NEED TO FINISH THE INTERIOR AND MOTOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 23 2009, 10:41 AM~13360673
> *HERES ANOTHER PROJECT STARTED. 58 VERT.
> 
> MIGHT GO WITH THESE RIMS TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that will looks sweet with them wheels bro, do it , do it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

NICE NICE NICE NICE NICE NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*FINALLY GOT MY STANCE AND FINISHED THE UNDIES. JUST SOME MOCK PICS* :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 lookin good homie, wheres the updates on that 66?


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 25 2009, 02:11 PM~13386924
> *FINALLY GOT MY STANCE AND FINISHED THE UNDIES. JUST SOME MOCK PICS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE JOB AS ALWAYS


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Mar 25 2009, 01:16 PM~13386984-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 lookin good homie, wheres the updates on that 66?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, haveing problems with the clear, :angry: hope to get it done soon
> <!--QuoteBegin-MC562_@Mar 25 2009, 01:25 PM~13387057
> *:0 NICE JOB AS ALWAYS
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

send it to me :biggrin: i love that car, would love to finish it for you, no joke homie.. id even send it back to u i just wanna build it


----------



## modeltech

hows the Nova bro???


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 25 2009, 01:46 PM~13387269
> *hows the Nova bro???
> *


still gotta get new wheels, so i can rework the suspension :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THAT 58 IS CLEAN ! I NEED TO GET ME A 58 THAT I CAN BUILD UP ! THE DROP TOP LOOK IS GREAT ON THIS YEAR ! 

THAT NOVA WILL BE KIT ASS ASWELL !


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 25 2009, 03:47 PM~13387280
> *still gotta get new wheels, so i can rework the suspension :biggrin:
> *


Hit me up on the wheels.. We can work a deal..


----------



## AJ128

THAT 58 IS NICE G.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 25 2009, 03:11 PM~13386924
> *FINALLY GOT MY STANCE AND FINISHED THE UNDIES. JUST SOME MOCK PICS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin: 

*WENT TO THE FOLKS HOUSE AND GOT SOME CLEAR ON THE 58. BUT UNFORTUNATLY THERE WAS A BOO BOO *:angry: 



















































*AND HERE IT IS* :banghead: :rant: :angry: 

*I WAS USEING THOSE BLACK CLIPS THING AS U CAN SEE IN THE PIC AND AS I WAS TRYING TO PUT IT DOWN THE SILVER PIECE FLIPED OVER RIGHT ON THE TRUNK.*


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2009, 08:48 AM~13395182
> *THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:
> 
> I WAS USEING THOSE BLACK CLIPS THING AS U CAN SEE IN THE PIC AND AS I WAS TRYING TO PUT IT DOWN THE SILVER PIECE FLIPED OVER RIGHT ON THE TRUNK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AAWWWW!! THAT SUCKS HOMIE!! THE REST CAME OUT CLEAN AS FUCK THO!!


----------



## BigPoppa

shit, did it mess up the blue? might be able to sand down and reclear

and I see some grinding on those calipers in the future to make them clear :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 26 2009, 08:09 AM~13395366
> *shit, did it mess up the blue?  might be able to sand down and reclear
> 
> and I see some grinding on those calipers in the future to make them clear :cheesy:
> *


It actually went down to the primer, i tried filling it in with blue again but no luck, i think i might just get a full mural to cover it all up :dunno:

 :biggrin: the good thing is that the rims aren't glued down yet so i might pick up some realistic disk and caliper sets to add instead.


----------



## [email protected]

58 is smooth bro, sucks for your boob boo tho


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2009, 11:22 AM~13395474
> *58 is smooth bro, sucks for your boob boo tho
> *


 X 2


----------



## pilgrim

that purple caddy is GANGSTA man! Im Lovin IT!


----------



## calaveras73

damm that 58 is coming out clean bro


----------



## undercoverimpala

great job on that 58 brother sorry to hear about the trunk.....


----------



## 408models

THANKS FOR THE COMPS.

*I GOT SOME MOTOR WORK DONE HERE AT WORK. JUST A COUPLE MORE THINGS AND THE ENGINE IS DONE.*


----------



## josh 78

CLEAR ON THE 58 LOOKS NICE BRO......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

x2


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 23 2009, 06:41 AM~13360673
> *HERES ANOTHER PROJECT STARTED. 58 VERT.
> 
> MIGHT GO WITH THESE RIMS TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HMMMMMM :0 LOOKS FAMILIAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*HERE ARE SOME MORE MOCK PICS. I GOT THE MOTOR DONE AND IN, ADDED SOME CHROME TRIM, NOW WORKING ON THE INTERIOR.*


----------



## josh 78

LOOKS TIGHT SOOOO CLEAN NICE COLOR......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 27 2009, 03:57 PM~13409885
> *LOOKS TIGHT SOOOO CLEAN NICE COLOR......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

thats sick bro, killer work so far


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 27 2009, 04:57 PM~13409885
> *LOOKS TIGHT SOOOO CLEAN NICE COLOR......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 you should see it in person color pops with all that chrome


----------



## RaiderPride

my favorite color on a 58 rag..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

SO MY 58 IS ON A BACK BURNER :angry: FOR NOW!



*this year i thought i would give myself a good challenge*  . *I've alwasys liked these style trucks and decided to give it a try and make one. Gonna be a tuff one but i know i can do it just gonna TAKE MY TIME* :biggrin: . *I am goin to build this late 80's early 90's MAZDA B SERIES pick up xtend cab*  .









*I will be baseing it off of this body style, cause i wasn't to sure anyother truck would have a similar body* :cheesy: 









*WHAT U ALL THINK??*



*ALSO TONIGHT I WILL BE POSTING ALL MY PROJECTS FOR 09*


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 6 2009, 02:55 PM~13498547
> *SO MY 58 IS ON A BACK BURNER :angry:  FOR NOW!
> this year i thought i would give myself a good challenge  . I've alwasys liked these style trucks and decided to give it a try and make one. Gonna be a tuff one but i know i can do it just gonna TAKE MY TIME :biggrin: . I am goin to build this late 80's early 90's MAZDA B SERIES pick up xtend cab   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be baseing it off of this body style, cause i wasn't to sure anyother truck would have a similar body :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT U ALL THINK??
> ALSO TONIGHT I WILL BE POSTING ALL MY PROJECTS FOR 09
> *


resin cast mini truck in th emaking????? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

if all goes well, casting might happen


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THAT 58 LOOKS GOOD! AND I DON'T THINK THAT S-10 IS A GOOD TRUCK TO USE FOR MAKING A MAZDA.


----------



## 408models

*OK AS STATED B4 SOME OF THESE WILL BE MY BIG PROJECTS FOR 09 AND SOME WILL BE SIMPLE. * 

*BIG PROJECT*
*1st up I WILL BE BUILDING SOMETHING LIKE THIS BUT OUT OF THE HONDA ACCORD BODY, HOPE TO HAVE THIS FOR THE NEXT NNL*


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 28 2009, 12:53 AM~13409848
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE MOCK PICS. I GOT THE MOTOR DONE AND IN, ADDED SOME CHROME TRIM, NOW WORKING ON THE INTERIOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Nice job on that 58 homie! Damn, you made me want to build one 58 too!


----------



## 408models

NEXT BIG PROJECT;

*CHEECH AND CHONG's :NEXT MOVIE LOWRIDER VAN*  :420: 

*THIS ONE WILL HAVE ALL THE SAME PARTS THAT WERE REMOVED FROM THE STOCK VAN TO LOOK LIKE THE LOWRIDER VERSION. MEANING I WILL MAKE PARTS REMOVEABLE TO LOOK STOCK TO LOWRIDER*  

*I HAD MORE PICS OF IT BUT NOT SURE WHAT HAPPENED TO THEM*


----------



## chris mineer

ill be keeping an eye on this good luck


----------



## 408models

*LOTTA WORK ON THIS 39*



















*THIS ONE WILL BE A QUICK BUILD*

*1954 CHEVY*


----------



## darkside customs

Damn bro, I cant wait to see how that van turns out, and the Honda as well!!!


----------



## 408models

*PROJECT FOR THE HOMIE OG BETO* :biggrin: 

*54 CHEVY WAGON CONVERT FROM A 2 DR TO A 4DR*


----------



## 408models

*AND SINCE I GOT MY CHROME BUMPERS BACK I CAN TRY TO GET THIS ONE DONE TOO.*

*6SICK6*


----------



## Linc

damn! i thought i had alot of projects on the go! you hace a nice line up! i cant wait to see what your gonna end up with in the end!


----------



## BigPoppa

Did you ever find that 37 or 38 you were looking for?


----------



## 408models

no, i've been trying R&R but they still dont have any . there was a 38 at the show this past weekend but it was just as small as the one i got off ebay.


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 7 2009, 09:47 AM~13506102
> *AND SINCE I GOT MY CHROME BUMPERS BACK I CAN TRY TO GET THIS ONE DONE TOO.
> 
> 6SICK6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's F#$kin sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562

YOU GOT SOME GREAT UPCOMING BUILDS :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 7 2009, 11:47 AM~13506102
> *AND SINCE I GOT MY CHROME BUMPERS BACK I CAN TRY TO GET THIS ONE DONE TOO.
> 
> 6SICK6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 7 2009, 09:23 AM~13505883
> *NEXT BIG PROJECT;
> 
> CHEECH AND CHONG's :NEXT MOVIE LOWRIDER VAN   :420:
> 
> THIS ONE WILL HAVE ALL THE SAME PARTS THAT WERE REMOVED FROM THE STOCK VAN TO LOOK LIKE THE LOWRIDER VERSION. MEANING I WILL MAKE PARTS REMOVEABLE TO LOOK STOCK TO LOWRIDER
> 
> I HAD MORE PICS OF IT BUT NOT SURE WHAT HAPPENED TO THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I,m into this one


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 7 2009, 11:35 AM~13506588
> *Now that's F#$kin sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2  

very cool builds for the 09 smiley but if i know you thats not all of them haha :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 7 2009, 10:23 AM~13505883
> *NEXT BIG PROJECT;
> 
> CHEECH AND CHONG's :NEXT MOVIE LOWRIDER VAN   :420:
> 
> THIS ONE WILL HAVE ALL THE SAME PARTS THAT WERE REMOVED FROM THE STOCK VAN TO LOOK LIKE THE LOWRIDER VERSION. MEANING I WILL MAKE PARTS REMOVEABLE TO LOOK STOCK TO LOWRIDER
> 
> I HAD MORE PICS OF IT BUT NOT SURE WHAT HAPPENED TO THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RaiderPride

uffin: uffin: uffin:  uffin: uffin: :worship:


----------



## 408models

*I'M TRYING TO GET OUT OF MY BUILDERS BLOCK,SO I WAS LOOKING IN THE JAPAN TOPIC AND SAY THIS RIDE. AND MY JAW DROPPED. :0 
THIS THING IS BAD, VERY DIFFERENT SO I GAVE IT A TRY AND HER IS WERE I'M AT* :biggrin: 

*JAPAN STYLE 64*


----------



## josh 78

:0 :0 DAMM SICK WORK LOOKS REALY NICE


----------



## BODINE

VERY NICE


----------



## BiggC

I've loved that ride since I saw it. Very nice job so far!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 7 2009, 11:47 AM~13506102
> *AND SINCE I GOT MY CHROME BUMPERS BACK I CAN TRY TO GET THIS ONE DONE TOO.
> 
> 6SICK6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease bring this one back out..


----------



## 408models

THANKS FELLAS. NOT REALLY FEELING THE RIMS THOUGH. I NEVER REALLY LIKE THE 1109's THEY LOOK LIKE 14's 

I THINK IF I FIND SOME MCLANES I;M GONNA GO WITH THOSE


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 15 2009, 12:02 PM~13897635
> *pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease bring this one back out..
> *


SOLD IT!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: to who?!


----------



## 408models

MODELTECH


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 15 2009, 02:04 PM~13897652
> *:wow: to who?!
> *






ME!!!!!!!  







OHHH MAN I HAVE PICS OF THIS 64 FROM A FEW WEEKS BACK WHEN I RAN ACROSS IT AND WAS GOING TO BUILD IT!!! :0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 15 2009, 12:14 PM~13897718
> *ME!!!!!!!
> OHHH MAN I HAVE PICS OF THIS 64 FROM A FEW WEEKS BACK WHEN I RAN ACROSS IT AND WAS GOING TO BUILD IT!!!  :0
> *


give it a shot bro


----------



## modeltech

THATS TO DAMN FUNNY I FORGET WHERE I RAN ACROSS IT AND I SAID NOW THATS MORE MY STYLE!! LOL!!! MAYBE I WILL!! DID YOU FIND ANY ENGINE AND CHASSIS SHOTS???


----------



## lowridermodels

SICK RIDE SMILEY!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 15 2009, 12:21 PM~13897780
> *THATS TO DAMN FUNNY I FORGET WHERE I RAN ACROSS IT AND I SAID NOW THATS MORE MY STYLE!! LOL!!! MAYBE I WILL!! DID YOU FIND ANY ENGINE AND CHASSIS SHOTS???
> *


that was all i got  but it looks like the suspension is all black with chrome undies and the motor not sure.


----------



## modeltech

ya thats all i found to!! what is the name of it??


----------



## 408models

NOT SURE?


----------



## modeltech

ha,ha!! right on bro!!! i didnt see that either!!


----------



## curbside

I cross of very very good moment to read quite your..réalizations.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Thats fuckin bad ass bro!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 7 2009, 07:31 AM~13506551
> *no, i've been trying R&R but they still dont have any . there was a 38 at the show this past weekend but it was just as small as the one i got off ebay.
> *


its smaller because the 38 resin is meant to be used with the 1:25th scale AMT 37 Chevy kit..... the 39 is bigger because its a 1:24th scale


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models+May 15 2009, 11:51 AM~13897514-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I'M TRYING TO GET OUT OF MY BUILDERS BLOCK,SO I WAS LOOKING IN THE JAPAN TOPIC AND SAY THIS RIDE. AND MY JAW DROPPED.  :0
> THIS THING IS BAD, VERY DIFFERENT SO I GAVE IT A TRY AND HER IS WERE I'M AT* :biggrin:
> 
> *JAPAN STYLE 64*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@May 15 2009, 12:34 PM~13897886
> *that was all i got   but it looks like the suspension is all black with chrome undies and the motor not sure.
> *



:0 :0 I REALY LIKED THIS CAR ALSO WHEN I SEEN IT . IVE SEEN PICS OF THE ENGINE AROUND THE FOURM FORGOT WERE :uh: BUT THE ENGINE IS ALL BLACK  ILL LOOK AROUND


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 15 2009, 12:51 PM~13897514
> *I'M TRYING TO GET OUT OF MY BUILDERS BLOCK,SO I WAS LOOKING IN THE JAPAN TOPIC AND SAY THIS RIDE. AND MY JAW DROPPED.  :0
> THIS THING IS BAD, VERY DIFFERENT SO I GAVE IT A TRY AND HER IS WERE I'M AT :biggrin:
> 
> JAPAN STYLE 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's of the chain homie!! I took those pics and my jaw dropped as well seeing that ride. It was kinda weird because in the seconds that followed I asked myself how I could like a ride without chrome...but I think it totally works on that ride.
I got some video of that car as well will upload it soon.


----------



## 408models

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala

thats looking really good brother!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

I been sleepin' on this thread!! You have nothin' but FIRST-CLASS builds goin on in here!!! :0 :0 :0    I'm waitin' for *6SICK6* to make its debut!! The '58 drop is gonna be a jawdropper too!!


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 15 2009, 10:21 PM~13901858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thanks for lookin out homie!!!! :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> *I'M TRYING TO GET OUT OF MY BUILDERS BLOCK,SO I WAS LOOKING IN THE JAPAN TOPIC AND SAY THIS RIDE. AND MY JAW DROPPED.  :0
> THIS THING IS BAD, VERY DIFFERENT SO I GAVE IT A TRY AND HER IS WERE I'M AT* :biggrin:
> 
> *JAPAN STYLE 64*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> off to a really nice start and let me see i might have some mclanes :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 thats fuckin sick!!!!!

is that black crome foil?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 5 2008, 01:22 AM~11523714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u sell this too?


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Model...


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+May 16 2009, 01:29 PM~13906545-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 01:51 PM~13897514
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> off to a really nice start and let me see i *might have some mclanes *:biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@May 16 2009, 02:38 PM~13906947
> *:0  thats fuckin sick!!!!!
> 
> is that black crome foil?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *no, all flat black paint*
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 04:56 AM~13910689
> *u sell this too?
> *


*no, got ruined, fell and broke*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

all my favs are leaving..whatd u do with it?


----------



## 408models

GOT THIS IN THE OTHER DAY, AS YOU CAN SEE NOT MUCH TOO IT, BUT THIS WILL BE A QUICK BUILD.

GOT ANOTHER ONE ON THE WAY, BUT THATS GONNA BE OPENED UP


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 17 2009, 10:08 AM~13911657
> * all my favs are leaving..whatd u do with it?
> *


x2 id like to add it to the 408 shelf in my case.... :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

grrrr if he still got it im snatchin it hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

sj 64 needs to stay in sj


----------



## 408models

the good thing about SJ 64 is that the body hood and trunk are cool. just gotta get me another kit and rebuild


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 17 2009, 10:11 AM~13911673
> *GOT THIS IN THE OTHER DAY, AS YOU CAN SEE NOT MUCH TOO IT, BUT THIS WILL BE A QUICK BUILD.
> 
> GOT ANOTHER ONE ON THE WAY, BUT THATS GONNA BE OPENED UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Curbside kit??


----------



## 408models

yup


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 7 2009, 09:38 AM~13506013
> *THIS ONE WILL BE A QUICK BUILD
> 
> 1954 CHEVY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



couldn't find pictures here at work but I hope you aren't doing a replica of that Sylver 54 from japan that is patterened out.  

it is on my to do list this year


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :0


----------



## 408models

*HERES A COUPLE PICS OF THE JAPAN RED 64. ITS ABOUT 97% DONE, HOPE TO FINISH IT FOR THE GODDGUYS SHOW THIS WEEKEND.*

*I WILL GET BETTER PICS LATER WHEN DONE, THE LIGHTING IN THE ROOM SUCKS*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2009, 11:47 AM~14035653
> *HERES A COUPLE PICS OF THE JAPAN RED 64. ITS ABOUT 97% DONE, HOPE TO FINISH IT FOR THE GODDGUYS SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*HOPE TO HAVE THESE DONE FOR THIS YEAR TOO*  

*EARLY 80's SQAURE STYLE MONTE CARLO*










*1950 GMC P/U*


----------



## modeltech

sweet stuff bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THAT GMC IS GONNA BE SWEET!


----------



## MC562

THOSE UP COMING PROJECTS ARE LOOKING GOOD AND THE 64 IS SICK :0


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 29 2009, 08:38 AM~14036249
> *THOSE UP COMING PROJECTS ARE LOOKING GOOD AND THE 64 IS SICK  :0
> *


X100 :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 29 2009, 09:38 AM~14036249
> *THOSE UP COMING PROJECTS ARE LOOKING GOOD AND THE 64 IS SICK  :0
> *


X2


----------



## MKD904

Where did you get the gmc front grill from?


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 29 2009, 02:29 PM~14037317
> *Where did you get the gmc front grill from?
> *


X-2?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2009, 05:47 PM~14035653
> *HERES A COUPLE PICS OF THE JAPAN RED 64. ITS ABOUT 97% DONE, HOPE TO FINISH IT FOR THE GODDGUYS SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> I WILL GET BETTER PICS LATER WHEN DONE, THE LIGHTING IN THE ROOM SUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1:1 car is one of the uglyest 6-4 I have ever seen, I hate that idea to replace all the chrome with black :uh: :uh: 

But your work is nice and clean!   :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2009, 08:52 AM~14035710
> *HOPE TO HAVE THESE DONE FOR THIS YEAR TOO
> 
> EARLY 80's SQAURE STYLE MONTE CARLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheer did ya get the cl nose from , id love to build a ''hood low'' from a base model.... :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 29 2009, 05:56 PM~14040677
> *wheer did ya get the cl nose from , id love to build a ''hood low''  from a base model.... :cheesy:
> *


We got them bro. Just hit up twinn.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 29 2009, 07:12 PM~14041153
> *We got them bro. Just hit up twinn.
> *


will do.... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

:wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2009, 09:52 AM~14035710
> *HOPE TO HAVE THESE DONE FOR THIS YEAR TOO
> 
> EARLY 80's SQAURE STYLE MONTE CARLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950 GMC P/U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn how many sets of those wheels u got lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2009, 05:52 AM~14035710
> *HOPE TO HAVE THESE DONE FOR THIS YEAR TOO
> 
> EARLY 80's SQAURE STYLE MONTE CARLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950 GMC P/U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick work and projects homie.... that 54 troca is lookin sick as fuck


----------



## raystrey

check your email. let me know .


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MKD904+May 29 2009, 10:29 AM~14037317-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the gmc front grill from?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 01:23 PM~14038894
> *X-2?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> *i got this clip off of ebay about 2 months ago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 07:17 AM~14045249
> *:0  damn how many sets of those wheels u got lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *RECYCLE* :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 06:10 PM~14066540
> *sick work and projects homie.... that 54 troca is lookin sick as fuck
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-raystrey_@Jun 2 2009, 12:36 PM~14072566
> *check your email. let me know .
> *


*Got back to you*


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2009, 10:47 AM~14035653
> *HERES A COUPLE PICS OF THE JAPAN RED 64. ITS ABOUT 97% DONE, HOPE TO FINISH IT FOR THE GODDGUYS SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> I WILL GET BETTER PICS LATER WHEN DONE, THE LIGHTING IN THE ROOM SUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Pure sickness!!!  X-10


----------



## 408models

*THANKS. I HOPE TO HAVE SOME OUTSIDE PICS OF IT TOMORROW, ITS ALL DONE NOW* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

The 4 is Looking good Smiley. :0


----------



## 408models

thanks bro,

It's all done too pics tomorrow. Thought i would do something different on an impala. I think the 1:1 is bad ass too.


----------



## 408models

*WELL NO OUTSIDE PICS, BUT HERE ARE SOME OF IT FINISHED.*


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Sick ass build bro.... I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair

some free shit we will be giving out 4 the lil ones!! hit me up send your mail addr..tru pm and we will send you this and a free CALI*MOB stickers!!! got to represent


----------



## 408models

:0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2009, 10:42 AM~14081191
> *WELL NO OUTSIDE PICS, BUT HERE ARE SOME OF IT FINISHED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:0 looks sick, what did you do for the trim? just paint it?


----------



## 408models

yup, masked it all off. only left what was supposed to be chrome open for paint, i sprayed it all flat black


----------



## josh 78

THIS CAR LOOKS HOT


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2009, 01:33 PM~14082567
> *yup, masked it all off. only left what was supposed to be chrome open for paint, i sprayed it all flat black
> *




hell of a nice job on that trim bro. i know it was a bitch huh?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

ive only seen one page of your builds and allready im :worship: :worship: :worship: down.


----------



## AJ128

NICE AS USUAL BIG DOG


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 3 2009, 07:51 AM~14081250
> *some free shit  we will be giving out 4 the lil ones!! hit me up send your mail addr..tru pm and we will send you this and a free CALI*MOB stickers!!! got to represent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up Freddy......whats this


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2009, 07:42 AM~14081191
> *WELL NO OUTSIDE PICS, BUT HERE ARE SOME OF IT FINISHED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a nice clean build bro, came out bad ass!!!


----------



## MKD904

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 3 2009, 08:42 AM~14081191
> *WELL NO OUTSIDE PICS, BUT HERE ARE SOME OF IT FINISHED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



smiley her undies are showing where is the skirts :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

REAL CLEAN :thumbsup: I LIKE THE COLORS COMBINATION :cheesy:


----------



## alfaroair

this how out lil mobster van look like put togethere..will get a better pic later..but it looks hella coo... :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 5 2009, 01:02 PM~14105330
> *this how out lil mobster van look like put togethere..will get a better pic later..but it looks hella coo... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now i see what you were talkin about last night. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 5 2009, 07:27 PM~14107977
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*I THOUGHT I WOULD POST THE START OF MY SONS PEDAL CAR THAT I'M TRYING TO GET DONE FOR HIS FIRST B-DAY IN AUGUST. 

THANKS TO THE HOMIE ROLLINDEEP408 FOR THE PRIMER AND SAND PAPER  , I WAS ABLE TO GET THIS ALL DONE AND READY FOR PAINT REAL SOON.*


*I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO GET SOME EARLY PICS OF THE BEGINING CAUSE THE CAMERA WAS CHARGING, BUT IT WAS A USED ONE AND LOOKED LIKE THE FIRST PIC.*


----------



## [email protected]

:0 sweet....................... i wanna get one of these for my little girl sometime soon  

keep us posted on this bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 12 2009, 11:26 PM~14453816
> *I THOUGHT I WOULD POST THE START OF MY SONS PEDAL CAR THAT I'M TRYING TO GET DONE FOR HIS FIRST B-DAY IN AUGUST.
> 
> THANKS TO THE HOMIE ROLLINDEEP408 FOR THE PRIMER AND SAND PAPER  , I WAS ABLE TO GET THIS ALL DONE AND READY FOR PAINT REAL SOON.
> I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO GET SOME EARLY PICS OF THE BEGINING CAUSE THE CAMERA WAS CHARGING, BUT IT WAS A USED ONE AND LOOKED LIKE THE FIRST PIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



chingon


----------



## darkside customs

Looks real nice bro!!! You'll have the kid rollin in style in no time.


----------



## a408nutforyou

:thumbsup: niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## caddionly

> *I THOUGHT I WOULD POST THE START OF MY SONS PEDAL CAR THAT I'M TRYING TO GET DONE FOR HIS FIRST B-DAY IN AUGUST.
> 
> THANKS TO THE HOMIE ROLLINDEEP408 FOR THE PRIMER AND SAND PAPER  , I WAS ABLE TO GET THIS ALL DONE AND READY FOR PAINT REAL SOON.*
> *I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO GET SOME EARLY PICS OF THE BEGINING CAUSE THE CAMERA WAS CHARGING, BUT IT WAS A USED ONE AND LOOKED LIKE THE FIRST PIC.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> wowwwww


----------



## caddionly

I did not get the one for my boy yet, but ill get it soon...


----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 12 2009, 09:26 PM~14453816
> *I THOUGHT I WOULD POST THE START OF MY SONS PEDAL CAR THAT I'M TRYING TO GET DONE FOR HIS FIRST B-DAY IN AUGUST.
> 
> THANKS TO THE HOMIE ROLLINDEEP408 FOR THE PRIMER AND SAND PAPER  , I WAS ABLE TO GET THIS ALL DONE AND READY FOR PAINT REAL SOON.
> I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO GET SOME EARLY PICS OF THE BEGINING CAUSE THE CAMERA WAS CHARGING, BUT IT WAS A USED ONE AND LOOKED LIKE THE FIRST PIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks fellas, hope to get it all done real soon.


----------



## airbrushmaster

that is sick bro cant wait to see the end of the build...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 16 2009, 08:56 AM~14491315
> *thanks fellas, hope to get it all done real soon.
> *


color ready now homie lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> *I THOUGHT I WOULD POST THE START OF MY SONS PEDAL CAR THAT I'M TRYING TO GET DONE FOR HIS FIRST B-DAY IN AUGUST.
> 
> THANKS TO THE HOMIE ROLLINDEEP408 FOR THE PRIMER AND SAND PAPER  , I WAS ABLE TO GET THIS ALL DONE AND READY FOR PAINT REAL SOON.*
> *I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO GET SOME EARLY PICS OF THE BEGINING CAUSE THE CAMERA WAS CHARGING, BUT IT WAS A USED ONE AND LOOKED LIKE THE FIRST PIC.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> where is the updated pics of mickey's madness :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*OK HERE ARE SOME UPDATES, 
THANKS TO THE HOMIE ROLLINDEEP408 FOR LENDING HIS GARAGE TO PAINT THIS CAR AND FOR THE HELP THIS PAST SUNDAY THIS IS HOW FAR WE GOT*. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*AND HERES WERE IT WAS AT UNTIL MONDAY NIGHT WHEH THE HOMIE 408NUT CAME BY TO SHOOT SOME PATTERNS, ROLLINDEEP408 HAS THOSE ON HIS CAMERA, SO AS SOON AS HE POSTS THOSE, YOU'LL SEE WERE ITS AT*, :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Looking Good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

That is lookin nice man!!!! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 22 2009, 06:23 AM~14548525
> *That is lookin nice man!!!! Can't wait to see more pics.
> *


x-2 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

X3 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 23 2009, 02:16 AM~14557187
> *X3 :0  :0  :0
> *





x-4 :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

hey wheres those nice up dated graphix i did on ur paddle car. :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

on evans camera . just waitin for him to post up


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 23 2009, 10:06 AM~14559752
> *on evans camera . just waitin for him to post up
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 22 2009, 08:13 AM~14547851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERES WERE IT WAS AT UNTIL MONDAY NIGHT WHEH THE HOMIE 408NUT CAME BY TO SHOOT SOME PATTERNS, ROLLINDEEP408 HAS THOSE ON HIS CAMERA, SO AS SOON AS HE POSTS THOSE, YOU'LL SEE WERE ITS AT, :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good! "hydro" setup?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 23 2009, 10:47 AM~14559607
> *hey wheres those nice up dated graphix i did on ur paddle car. :roflmao:
> *



oh yes the celebrity :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 23 2009, 11:06 AM~14559752
> *on evans camera . just waitin for him to post up
> *



more














































and here is where we left off gold leafing coming soon stay posted


----------



## [email protected]

:0 




looks real good


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 25 2009, 12:12 PM~14579563
> *:0
> looks real good
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

Looks good Smiley. U guys r doing a great job. The little one is gonna be rollin' cleaner than u. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 23 2009, 01:31 AM~14557278
> *x-4 :biggrin:
> *


X-5!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

smiley got a few more tricks till its done i gota get on the gold leafing


----------



## a408nutforyou

you werent kidn.ur expensive camera does suck :angry: they all blurry pix :twak: 


but the paddle car is coming along.hurry up n do the gold leaf Evan


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that looks tight bro!!


----------



## 408models

thanks homies, hope to get it done soon. murals and leafing should be done soon


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Jul 27 2009, 10:31 AM~14592395-->
> 
> 
> 
> you werent kidn.ur expensive camera does suck :angry:  they all blurry pix :twak:
> but the paddle car is coming along.hurry up n do the gold leaf Evan
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir celebrity :uh:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Jul 27 2009, 10:33 PM~14600172
> *thanks homies, hope to get it done soon. murals and leafing should be done soon
> *



:biggrin: ill get started tonight now that i talked to you


----------



## 408models

just gotta here back from 4ZERO8 CUSTOMS


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 27 2009, 10:43 PM~14600320
> *  just gotta here back from 4ZERO8 CUSTOMS
> *


im calling keiko right now :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:0


----------



## dyzcustoms

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 27 2009, 11:25 PM~14600860
> *:0
> *



you should have a pm from 4zero8 soon  :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 28 2009, 10:30 PM~14612567
> *you should have a pm from 4zero8 soon   :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

You better hurry up and finish that wagon, Your boy want's to roll carnal.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2009, 10:22 AM~14627480
> *You better hurry up and finish that wagon, Your boy want's to roll carnal.
> *


 :biggrin:  i know, only a couple weeks left hno:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 30 2009, 04:49 PM~14630481
> *:biggrin:    i know, only a couple weeks left hno:
> *












sorry for the dark pic im tired more pics later :420:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 31 2009, 02:25 AM~14635817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the dark pic im tired more pics later :420:
> *


what happen to bottom of the leaf :angry: now he really gotta stripe it. :biggrin:



what is up with the extreme close up pix fool....back u ***** :twak: 



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

:0 lookin good bro, just gotta get angelo to pinstripe  or celebrity??


----------



## 408models

so i've been off this week and wanted to get into the mood of building, i was gonna get rid of this but decided to build it instead. Just got some rims for it and painted it a metallic black. its a crub side so its a very quick build  . should be done soon.


----------



## 408models

Got this 39 chevy 4dr from a very cool trade from lb808  . this is a very clean model almost looks like a fiberglass mold, nothin even close to resin :0 . some small things to clean up other then that its rally clean.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 31 2009, 09:04 AM~14636641
> *what happen to bottom of the leaf :angry:  now he really gotta stripe it. :biggrin:
> what is up with the extreme close up pix fool....back u ***** :twak:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: you know my camra sucks not to mention that was done with the intenions of striping it i had to take the close pic do to no good lighting at 2 am and the first pic i took was too dark 

btw at least my patterns are not crooked :thumbsup: :biggrin: now stop your :tears: we cant all be a celebrity


----------



## 408models

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

so i've been off this week and wanted to get into the mood of building, i was gonna get rid of this but decided to build it instead. Just got some rims for it and painted it a metallic black. its a crub side so its a very quick build  . should be done soon.


----------



## 408models

Got this 39 chevy 4dr from a very cool trade from lb808  . this is a very clean model almost looks like a fiberglass mold, nothin even close to resin :0 . some small things to clean up other then that its rally clean.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 28 2009, 10:30 PM~14612567
> *you should have a pm from 4zero8 soon   :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:  no pm or email yet.


----------



## 408models

*THOUGHT THIS WAS GONNA BE A QUICK BUILD CAUSE IT WAS A CURBSIDE BUT THAT DAMN CLEAR GOT [email protected]%@D UP WHEN THE CAR FELL :angry: LUCKY ENOUGH IT WAS ONLY THE CLEAR SO I SANDED IT AND RECLEARD. LAST COAT CAME OUT VERY NICE CAUSE I WET SANDED THE SHIT OUT OF IT SMOOTH* :cheesy: . *JUST SOME MINOR STUFF AND ITS DONE.*


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good smiley


----------



## Smallz

Me likes Smiley. Now put some deep 22's on it.


----------



## 408models

*ALSO DECIDED TO GET THIS BACK OUT 1950 GMC P/U. HERE I TRIED TO DO SOME SILVER LEAFING* :happysad: *JUST TO ADD SOME MORE LOOK TO IT. AND I MIGHT CHANGE THE RIMS TO THESE.*


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 4 2009, 10:30 PM~14678770
> *ALSO DECIDED TO GET THIS BACK OUT 1950 GMC P/U. HERE I TRIED TO DO SOME SILVER LEAFING :happysad:  JUST TO ADD SOME MORE LOOK TO IT. AND I MIGHT CHANGE THE RIMS TO THESE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep working on this one , nice work :thumbsup: .......


----------



## Mr Biggs

Very nice work Smiley. Both of them rides are going to be sweey bro.


----------



## 408models

thanks homies


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 4 2009, 11:30 PM~14678770
> *ALSO DECIDED TO GET THIS BACK OUT 1950 GMC P/U. HERE I TRIED TO DO SOME SILVER LEAFING :happysad:  JUST TO ADD SOME MORE LOOK TO IT. AND I MIGHT CHANGE THE RIMS TO THESE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick with the leafing homie


----------



## 408models

*UPDATE ON MICKEY MADNESS*

*ok so i got my sons pedal car back today from the homie ALFAROAIRBRUSH, and he did some air work on it and man this thing came out sik* :worship: :wow: *He did all the mural work along with some extra detail on it. Next will be some pinstriping and little bit of work and it should be done this week for his b-day on saturday *:biggrin: 

*NO FLASH*











*WITH FLASH*











*MORE PICS LATER*


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 10 2009, 03:27 PM~14727524
> *UPDATE ON MICKEY MADNESS
> 
> ok so i got my sons pedal car back today from the homie ALFAROAIRBRUSH, and he did some air work on it and man this thing came out sik :worship:  :wow: He did all the mural work along with some extra detail on it. Next will be some pinstriping and little bit of work and it should be done this week for his b-day on saturday :biggrin:
> 
> NO FLASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH FLASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS LATER
> *


coo homie im glad you like it!!!..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

thats badazz homie!!!! :thumbsup: cant wait to see the pedal car done!!!


----------



## 408models

MORE PICS


----------



## spikekid999

love the color on the chally

and the silver leafin on the trokita looks badass


----------



## a408nutforyou

that shit came out tight Smiley.........i told u my boy Freddy is good n fast at what he does......a big thanx to Freddy...thanx bro for hookn up the homie bro,his son n the family will love it....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

alot of sweet rollers up in here bro!


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Aug 11 2009, 12:59 PM~14736815
> *that shit came out tight Smiley.........i told u my boy Freddy is good  n fast at what he does......a big thanx to Freddy...thanx bro for hookn up the homie bro,his son n the family will love it....
> *


no problem bro i enjoy doing this one...


----------



## darkside customs

THATS JUST SICK. YOUR LITTLE ONE IS GONNA LOVE THAT.


----------



## tbone11

Too MUCH !! :thumbsup: All da rides are CLEAN !


----------



## 408models

HAVEN'T REALLY BEEN IN THE MOOD TO BUILD BEEN BUSY WITH ALOT OF OTHER PROJECTS AND JUST GOT INTO A BUILDERS BLOCK. 

WELL HERE ARE SOME MOCK PICS OF MY SONS PEDAL CAR.

STILL NEED CLEAR COAT.


----------



## youcantfademe

sick.....


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 24 2009, 03:16 PM~14864729
> *:thumbsup:  thats cool  :thumbsup:
> *




X2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## Kirby

Thats bad ass, now you gotta do your 1:1 the same. :rofl: 

It looks sweet, who did the seat?


----------



## 408models

*SO I GOT MY BUILDING BUG BACK AND DECIDED TO START SOMETHING NEW,
 
I SAW THIS 300 PHOTOSHOPED AND WANTED TO TRY AND BUILD IT, HERES WERE I AM SO FAR.*


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*99% DONE* :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: NICE...


----------



## interiorcrocodile

:wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

so thats wat u've been doing huh ismael that 58 looks super sweet bro i likes very much    :wow: :wow: 

now i got sum insperation to do my 58 :biggrin: damn that shit looks sweet


----------



## 408models

thanks homies, i'll post the complete finished pics later on today


----------



## Siim123

DAMN!!! That came out very good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 23 2010, 01:26 PM~16386302
> *DAMN!!! That came out very good!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!


----------



## kykustoms

that pedal car is awsome i like the interior work


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: :thumbsup: nice and clean


----------



## LowandBeyond

That 58 is nice bro. I diggin that pedal car too.


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 23 2010, 11:22 AM~16385848
> *99% DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn that's gangsta smiley!!!!! How much shipped to my pad lol you just inspired me to get out of my builders block too
> *


----------



## 408models

*ALSO BROUGHT THIS ONE OUT FROM THE CLOSET, MY 1950 GMC P/U. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER AND FINISHED PAINTING SOME STUFF, HOPEFULLY IT'LL BE DONE SOON, THE WHEELS ARE JUST FOR MOCK UP*. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

damn!


----------



## 408models

*SO HERE IS ANOTHER PROJECT I STARTED AND HOPE TO FINISH FOR THE NNL. I NEED TO GET ANOTHER 50 PU CAUSE THIS SPARE ONE I HAD WAS MISSING PARTS*


----------



## stilldownivlife

:nicoderm: always love checking out what your up 2

that 58 came out SICK :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2010, 07:43 PM~16499260
> *SO HERE IS ANOTHER PROJECT I STARTED AND HOPE TO FINISH FOR THE NNL. I NEED TO GET ANOTHER 50 PU CAUSE THIS SPARE ONE I HAD WAS MISSING PARTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good already..


----------



## Smallz

Always good work in here. Can't wait to see that red truck done!!!


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya the rides are lookin damn good like always..sum badass work bro... :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

smiley going to town :ninja: up shit


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 12 2010, 10:53 AM~16593792
> *smiley going to town  :ninja: up shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice... You don't see that everyday! :cheesy: VERY    !!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 23 2010, 12:22 PM~16385848
> *99% DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats fucking nice :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 27 2010, 10:35 AM~16427751
> *ALSO BROUGHT THIS ONE OUT FROM THE CLOSET, MY 1950 GMC P/U. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER AND FINISHED PAINTING SOME STUFF, HOPEFULLY IT'LL BE DONE SOON, THE WHEELS ARE JUST FOR MOCK UP. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i hope you finish this for nnl smiley hno:


----------



## importmadness

that 58 is super clean...what did u use for paint


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Feb 12 2010, 11:00 AM~16593843-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice... You don't see that everyday!  :cheesy: VERY      !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 12 2010, 11:02 AM~16593863
> *thats fucking nice  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 11:17 AM~16593966
> *i hope you finish this for nnl smiley  hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VERY CLOSE :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-importmadness_@Feb 12 2010, 11:19 AM~16593978
> *that 58 is super clean...what did u use for paint
> *


ITS THE TAMYIA CORAL BLUE


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 27 2010, 09:35 AM~16427751
> *ALSO BROUGHT THIS ONE OUT FROM THE CLOSET, MY 1950 GMC P/U. STARTED PUTTING IT TOGETHER AND FINISHED PAINTING SOME STUFF, HOPEFULLY IT'LL BE DONE SOON, THE WHEELS ARE JUST FOR MOCK UP. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i probably asked before but dont recall but what type of clear are you using?


----------



## 408models

this one was a special clear in a can that i got from the home rollindeep408, its a push buttom mix but only has a 24hr shelf life, but sik ass clear though :0


----------



## CE 707

you guys build some bad ass models


----------



## raystrey

homie PM me ASAP please. :wow:


----------



## 408models

PM'ED


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2010, 03:18 PM~16872114
> *PM'ED
> *


----------



## 408models

wut up bro.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2010, 03:46 PM~16872364
> *wut up bro.
> *



puting paint on the 59 chillin at the pad waiting for the repair man to fix the fan in the bathroom :uh:


----------



## 408models

nice, hopfully i can finish the 300 for the show.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2010, 04:20 PM~16872644
> *nice, hopfully i can finish the 300 for the show.
> *



your farther than me but im not saying shit hno: member nnl :uh:


----------



## 408models

, Shit might be another long friday night next week


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2010, 04:50 PM~16872881
> *, Shit might be another long friday night next week
> *



 im shotting clear right now long way to go still just to finish the fuckin paint lol im spraying on the porch then bringing it inside lol house fuckin stinks and i turned on the heater :roflmao:


----------



## lil watcha

damn thats wat i should do cuz cant be sprayin anythin in this weather unless u want the water drop effect


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 12 2010, 05:29 PM~16873263
> *damn thats wat i should do cuz cant be sprayin anythin in this weather unless u want the water drop effect
> *



if im not carefull i could end up with the same efect :roflmao:  

yeah i brought them in and stuck them in the bathroom worked like a champ :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

just make sure the brown fumes are gone or you'll end up with a shitty job, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2010, 06:46 PM~16873977
> *just make sure the brown fumes are gone or you'll end up with a shitty job, :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: id hope that the fumes laydown on the roof and trunck in the form of patterns :wow:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 12 2010, 04:48 PM~16873992
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  id hope that the fumes laydown on the roof and trunck in the form of patterns :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: I don't know, you might end up with corn patterns :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2010, 06:53 PM~16874048
> *:roflmao: I don't know, you might end up with corn patterns :biggrin:
> *



:barf: i left those on the four


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 12 2010, 04:54 PM~16874056
> *:barf: i left those on the four
> *


:0 :biggrin: good tthing the rest of the patterns were brown, all blendid in :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2010, 06:56 PM~16874069
> *:0  :biggrin: good tthing the rest of the patterns were brown, all blendid in :roflmao:
> *



dont worry i know how to get out of a shity situation :ugh: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*SO I HAD A LIL DISCUSION WITH MY HOMIE, AND I CAME TO THE CONCLUSION THAT I'M GONNA SELL PRETTY MUCH ALL</span> THAT I HAVE LEFT. I HAVE MY TRUCK IN A SPOT THAT I CAN FINALLY GET GOING ON IT AND I ACTUALLY DON'T HAVE THE DRIVE TO BUILD ANYMORE. I KNOW IT SUCKS BUT I FEEL I NEED TO DO THIS. ESPECIALLY SINCE SUMMER IS COMING SO I KNOW THEY'LL BE EVENTS COMING UP AND STUFF SO I REALLY WONT HAVE TIME TO WORK ON THEM, MAYBE ONCE WINTER COMES AROUND I'LL BUILD HERE AND THERE JUST NOT AS MUCH STILL.

SO THIS WEEKEND I WILL GO THRU ALL MY STUFF AND SEPERATE IT ALL. *

*ALL THIS WILL BE A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE, I WILL POST ALL UP ON MONDAY. NO PM'S ON ASKING WHAT I HAVE CUS I DON'T KNOW OFF HAND AND I'M AT WORK;OTHER THEN WHATS IN THE MODEL CLASSIFIEDS.* 

*<span style=\'color:green\'>ALSO SHIPPING WILL BE ROUND $5, $6 ON KITS, UNLESS STATED SHIPPING INCLUDED, I HATE GETTIN DICKED ON SHIPPING* :angry:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 6 2011, 03:12 PM~20498200
> *SO I HAD A LIL DISCUSION WITH MY HOMIE, AND I CAME TO THE CONCLUSION THAT I'M GONNA SELL PRETTY MUCH ALL</span> THAT I HAVE LEFT. I HAVE MY TRUCK IN A SPOT THAT I CAN FINALLY GET GOING ON IT AND I ACTUALLY DON'T HAVE THE DRIVE TO BUILD ANYMORE. I KNOW IT SUCKS BUT I FEEL I NEED TO DO THIS. ESPECIALLY SINCE SUMMER IS COMING SO I KNOW THEY'LL BE EVENTS COMING UP AND STUFF SO I REALLY WONT HAVE TIME TO WORK ON THEM, MAYBE ONCE WINTER COMES AROUND I'LL BUILD HERE AND THERE JUST NOT AS MUCH STILL.
> 
> SO THIS WEEKEND I WILL GO THRU ALL MY STUFF AND SEPERATE IT ALL.
> 
> ALL THIS WILL BE A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE, I WILL POST ALL UP ON MONDAY. NO PM'S ON ASKING WHAT I HAVE CUS I DON'T KNOW OFF HAND AND I'M AT WORK;OTHER THEN WHATS IN THE MODEL CLASSIFIEDS.
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>ALSO SHIPPING WILL BE ROUND $5, $6 ON KITS, UNLESS STATED SHIPPING INCLUDED, I HATE GETTIN DICKED ON SHIPPING :angry:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 6 2011, 04:44 PM~20498417
> *:wow:
> *




back up pimp....... let some of the little people get a small crack at the stash before you buy it all up :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 6 2011, 01:12 PM~20498200
> *SO I HAD A LIL DISCUSION WITH MY HOMIE, AND I CAME TO THE CONCLUSION THAT I'M GONNA SELL PRETTY MUCH ALL</span> THAT I HAVE LEFT. I HAVE MY TRUCK IN A SPOT THAT I CAN FINALLY GET GOING ON IT AND I ACTUALLY DON'T HAVE THE DRIVE TO BUILD ANYMORE. I KNOW IT SUCKS BUT I FEEL I NEED TO DO THIS. ESPECIALLY SINCE SUMMER IS COMING SO I KNOW THEY'LL BE EVENTS COMING UP AND STUFF SO I REALLY WONT HAVE TIME TO WORK ON THEM, MAYBE ONCE WINTER COMES AROUND I'LL BUILD HERE AND THERE JUST NOT AS MUCH STILL.
> 
> SO THIS WEEKEND I WILL GO THRU ALL MY STUFF AND SEPERATE IT ALL.
> 
> ALL THIS WILL BE A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE, I WILL POST ALL UP ON MONDAY. NO PM'S ON ASKING WHAT I HAVE CUS I DON'T KNOW OFF HAND AND I'M AT WORK;OTHER THEN WHATS IN THE MODEL CLASSIFIEDS.
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>ALSO SHIPPING WILL BE ROUND $5, $6 ON KITS, UNLESS STATED SHIPPING INCLUDED, I HATE GETTIN DICKED ON SHIPPING :angry:
> *


 PM SENT; ASKING WHAT YOU HAVE! :uh: JUST KIDDING... HOLLA AT ME WHEN YOU GET OFF WORK...


----------



## rollindeep408

Damn the sharks are already circling lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 6 2011, 01:47 PM~20498440
> *back up pimp....... let some of the little people get a small crack at the stash before you buy it all up :biggrin:
> *


x2!! back it up HAWK and get back to that lathe!!............. IS IT MONDAY YET?! :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 6 2011, 08:50 PM~20500125
> *x2!! back it up HAWK and get back to that lathe!!............. IS IT MONDAY YET?! :happysad:
> *


alil 716 an 408's history for ya's...
i like 408's builds i think we been doing deals for a well over a year now..before i was even on l.i.l. .met him on ebay when i buoght my first car from him...i think i now have 6 or 7 of his builds :cheesy: he is the one who got me into l.i.l. i knew nothing bout it... :happysad: still thanking him for that  this is the place for me ...thats all i build is lowriders.....lol...so if it wasnt for him i would not have got the chance to meet all the great people on l.i.l. wouldnt have been able to join the club....an i would been able to mess with all of ya's when stuff comes up for sale either... :biggrin: yes ive been named the hawk..lol...i see all...  "YA GOTTA BE IN IT TO WIN IT BROTHER'S!!!!" (my mini hydro story)


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 7 2011, 05:55 AM~20502147
> *alil 716 an 408's history for ya's...
> i like 408's builds i think we been doing deals for a well over a year now..before i was even on l.i.l. .met him on ebay when i buoght my first car from him...i think i now have 6 or 7 of his builds :cheesy:  he is the one who got me into  l.i.l. i knew nothing bout it... :happysad:  still thanking him for that   this is the place for me ...thats all i build is lowriders.....lol...so if it wasnt for him i would not have got the chance to meet all the great people on l.i.l. wouldnt have been able to join the club....an i would been able to mess with all of ya's when stuff comes up for sale either... :biggrin: yes ive been named the hawk..lol...i see all...   "YA GOTTA BE IN IT TO WIN IT BROTHER'S!!!!"  (my mini hydro story)
> *


  so we have 408 to thank for bringing the Hawk on board! 
GET A ROPE! 


LOL. its all good Jarel.. Its a trip how talent can transcend from one coast to 
another... all them 408 boys are crazy skilled... and it seamed like 716 started 
blowing up over night with increased skills.. :biggrin: Now he is the monster
we all know as the HAWK! he aint just getting deals.. He's taken trophy's yall!
watch out..


----------



## 408models

*68 Caprice 2dr Caddy vert*

I WILL BE THE NEW CASTER ON THESE AND WILL BE OUT SOON.

JUST HAVE TO TAKE CARE OF A FEW THINGS


----------



## 408models

the only pic i have from when they came out, i will post new ones as soon as i start to make them


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SO you are going to recast the molds and start or did you get all of Beto's supplies and molds? Alot of unhappy buyers done paid Beto and never got their items so i guess what my question is that if BETO has nothing to cast , or cast with those that paid and are still waiting will be getting *NOTHING BUT SCREWED OUT OF WHAT THEY PAID FOR !*


----------



## 408models

I got all the molds from him and will be casting them, and i've already contacted those that he owed and explained whats goin on. 

This decision was to help the homie out, i've known BETO for many many years and no matter what, you help out a friend in any way u can. I know his situation and whats goin on.

On one note i might try and clean up both OG cars and do another mold later


----------



## OFDatTX

408models said:


> I got all the molds from him and will be casting them, and i've already contacted those that he owed and explained whats goin on.
> 
> This decision was to help the homie out, i've known BETO for many many years and no matter what, you help out a friend in any way u can. I know his situation and whats goin on.
> 
> On one note i might try and clean up both OG cars and do another mold later


when can we expect them to come out


----------



## 408models

in the process right now to order more resin so i'm guessing maybe by mid june if not later


----------



## [email protected]

408models said:


> in the process right now to order more resin so i'm guessing maybe by mid june if not later


:werd: thats whats up!


----------



## Hydrohype

408models said:


> in the process right now to order more resin so i'm guessing maybe by mid june if not later


 well allrighty then.. my feelings are that Beto is lucky to have a homie like you who is willing to keep the line going..
and we are lucky to have a homie like you, so we now have a better chance at getting such a good lookin car?
I know we have other projects in the works...
408: if and when you get those caprice's to roll of the assembly line (your cast) I for sure want you to put me down for one..even if it's in August or September sometime?


----------



## OFDatTX

408models said:


> in the process right now to order more resin so i'm guessing maybe by mid june if not later


cool are u going to make the 4 door big body to ??


----------



## mademan

OFDatTX said:


> cool are u going to make the 4 door big body to ??


the mold for the 4door went to bodine, then to Charles, not sure who has it still..... ive been trying to buy it.


----------



## 408models

infotunatly not, i wish i could but i only have to molds to the 68 & 2dr Caddy Vert.


----------



## OFDatTX

that sux last time I talked to beto he told me he still had the 4 door mold and was going to make a few runs later this year..


----------



## 408models

JEVRIES is working on his and correcting alot of detail, can't wait for that one to come out


----------



## blackbeard1

You can put me down for a couple of the 68's .


----------



## mademan

OFDatTX said:


> that sux last time I talked to beto he told me he still had the 4 door mold and was going to make a few runs later this year..


Bodine bought the mold something like 2 years ago.... unless there is a second one. Ive been trying to aquire one for a long long time.


----------



## OFDatTX

mademan said:


> Bodine bought the mold something like 2 years ago.... unless there is a second one. Ive been trying to aquire one for a long long time.


I asked him on January this year he said he did had it


----------



## Hydrohype

:thumbsup:


blackbeard1 said:


> You can put me down for a couple of the 68's .


 3 cheers for the new 68 maker! hip hip hurray..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

Good to see that someone cast this 2 nice cars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

when you get on I need 2 of those 2dr caddys


----------



## dig_derange

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:
> 3 cheers for the new 68 maker! hip hip hurray..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
:werd::yes:


----------



## hocknberry

just a question... i was one of the lucky one's to get 2 big body verts and a 68 caprice from beto and they are pretty bad! i saw that you could get a "re-do" from beto but then all the homies didn't get their 1st orders so i didnt bother, hoping the rest of the boys would get theirs! THEY DIDN'T! so back to my question.... when the the re-casts go out, is there any way i can get 2 GOOD VERT CADDY"S and an even WAAAAAY better cast of the 68 caprice?! the caddy is really rough...but the 68 caprice....i'd throw out for parts, BUT FOR $45 FOR A BODY?! EFFIN REDICULOUS!!! money well wasted!!! I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE ALL RIGHT BRO!!


----------



## Linc

408models said:


> I got all the molds from him and will be casting them, and i've already contacted those that he owed and explained whats goin on.
> 
> This decision was to help the homie out, i've known BETO for many many years and no matter what, you help out a friend in any way u can. I know his situation and whats goin on.
> 
> On one note i might try and clean up both OG cars and do another mold later




i was never notified! he owes me a 68 and wheels! oh well, guess i got the shaft on that deal!


----------



## rollindeep408

wow alot of demands:around:


----------



## RaiderPride

rollindeep408 said:


> wow alot of demands:around:


yeah good luck. Hope you got all the information on who he owes.


----------



## rollindeep408

RaiderPride said:


> yeah good luck. Hope you got all the information on who he owes.


from what i understand he did it to help beto out and the homies here on layitlow........ and my 2 cents people also need to understand the mold is getting worn out and probably isnt going to pump out the volume everyone thinks. there is alot of the 68s that have already been produced from the mold so im guesing the quality is gonna suffer from this ive seen the mold before smiley started and i would not be so sure how much life it has left in it


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ x2 on the helping. every one that lost out should be glad smiley is taking his tme and money to help out both sides


----------



## 408models

hocknberry said:


> just a question... i was one of the lucky one's to get 2 big body verts and a 68 caprice from beto and they are pretty bad! i saw that you could get a "re-do" from beto but then all the homies didn't get their 1st orders so i didnt bother, hoping the rest of the boys would get theirs! THEY DIDN'T! so back to my question.... when the the re-casts go out, is there any way i can get 2 GOOD VERT CADDY"S and an even WAAAAAY better cast of the 68 caprice?! the caddy is really rough...but the 68 caprice....i'd throw out for parts, BUT FOR $45 FOR A BODY?! EFFIN REDICULOUS!!! money well wasted!!! I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE ALL RIGHT BRO!!


I took this on to help out a homie, not to take on his problems. I was only if formed of the ppl who were willing to wait on the 68's and i've already talked to them. As for the resin re-do, thats not what this is about. If that was betos deal then that was his story. This is a whole new page now that i have the molds. This was to also get these out to the homies who've been wanting some. If sgit like this cause more drama then i can do the same thing beto did and just NOT MAKE ANY . 

I'm not one for drama, i've always looked above it all and let it pass. As for the price yes i know what he was sellin was kinda high, thats y i decided to put these out for $35 shipped cause yes they are a lil ruff but if u can work with resin then no problem, i'm actually working on one and trying to make it a lil better so hopfully i can make a new mold. Yes the ones i've made do need some work but like ROLLINDEEP408 was saying the molds to start to go bad, i don't know how many beto had already made but there still pretty workable. Come on i'm not no modelhaus, and if your a modler then u should be able to work around it and make it usuable, I here complains about R&R but ppl still make them work. 

All i can say is that i'm not beto and i have an oppertunity to get u guys some resin that are not available, but the decision relys on you, i'm not telling you to buy one. There there if u want it and if u pass it up, no worries.


----------



## [email protected]

408models said:


> I took this on to help out a homie, not to take on his problems. I was only if formed of the ppl who were willing to wait on the 68's and i've already talked to them. As for the resin re-do, thats not what this is about. If that was betos deal then that was his story. This is a whole new page now that i have the molds. This was to also get these out to the homies who've been wanting some. If sgit like this cause more drama then i can do the same thing beto did and just NOT MAKE ANY .
> 
> I'm not one for drama, i've always looked above it all and let it pass. As for the price yes i know what he was sellin was kinda high, thats y i decided to put these out for $35 shipped cause yes they are a lil ruff but if u can work with resin then no problem, i'm actually working on one and trying to make it a lil better so hopfully i can make a new mold. Yes the ones i've made do need some work but like ROLLINDEEP408 was saying the molds to start to go bad, i don't know how many beto had already made but there still pretty workable. Come on i'm not no modelhaus, and if your a modler then u should be able to work around it and make it usuable, I here complains about R&R but ppl still make them work.
> 
> All i can say is that i'm not beto and i have an oppertunity to get u guys some resin that are not available, but the decision relys on you, i'm not telling you to buy one. There there if u want it and if u pass it up, no worries.



i understand where your coming from bro! and do your thing........ i understand your not beto, and you have stood alone with your reputation as a great buyer and seller and trader! and if people cant understand what your doin? then fuck um! betos buisness isnt your buisness!  let me know when these things are done! ill prob. grab one or two for sure!


----------



## 408models

thanks bro, i'm just waitin for more resin to come on and i'll probably start on a couple VERT CADDYS


----------



## sandcast

Do you have the master '68 caprice to make the molds? 

I used to do resin casting but it was a real pain. Then I sent the master to a professional caster 'cause I couldn't do it anymore. It aint easy.


----------



## 408models

nah, i'm just gonna clean up one of these. plus i saw how the molds are made, looks pretty simple to me. Also have a homie that knows a lil about it. 

pros want $300, i checked


----------



## 408models

2 68 AVAILABLE, CHECK MODEL CLASSIFIDES.


----------



## sandcast

408, I hope this helps you.

When I did resin, the castings were cured under pressure in a tank. Not sure of the pressure in psi but it reduced air bubbles. It's like scuba diving, where the deeper you go, the higher the pressure and the air bubbles get smaller.

If you don't pressurize, your chances of bubbles are much higher.


----------



## BULLY

THESE MODEL'S ARE BAD[video]LOWRIDER MODEL[/video]


----------



## hocknberry

408models said:


> I took this on to help out a homie, not to take on his problems. I was only if formed of the ppl who were willing to wait on the 68's and i've already talked to them. As for the resin re-do, thats not what this is about. If that was betos deal then that was his story. This is a whole new page now that i have the molds. This was to also get these out to the homies who've been wanting some. If sgit like this cause more drama then i can do the same thing beto did and just NOT MAKE ANY .
> 
> I'm not one for drama, i've always looked above it all and let it pass. As for the price yes i know what he was sellin was kinda high, thats y i decided to put these out for $35 shipped cause yes they are a lil ruff but if u can work with resin then no problem, i'm actually working on one and trying to make it a lil better so hopfully i can make a new mold. Yes the ones i've made do need some work but like ROLLINDEEP408 was saying the molds to start to go bad, i don't know how many beto had already made but there still pretty workable. Come on i'm not no modelhaus, and if your a modler then u should be able to work around it and make it usuable, I here complains about R&R but ppl still make them work.
> 
> All i can say is that i'm not beto and i have an oppertunity to get u guys some resin that are not available, but the decision relys on you, i'm not telling you to buy one. There there if u want it and if u pass it up, no worries.


nah bro, i aint tryin to start ANYTHING when this whole fiasco is tryin to get worked out!! i was just askin if the re-do's were still available when all the others were payed up and sent. i thought you had taken on BETO's entire list...... but if the re-do's are soley on him...then its done here! my bad bro! yah the caddies are workable like you said, i was soley aimed at the 68! but its dead and done homie! nuff said! high five for takin on this big ass task! when i said "i hope you can make all right" i meant with ALL who bought and hadn't received big dog! no hard feelings!


----------



## 408models

68's AVAILABLE ??????????


guess no interests, so might just take care of the ones who i talked to and put the molds to rest .


----------



## 408models

:cheesy:uffin:


----------



## jimbo

That looks damm good Smiley!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That looks real nice !


----------



## 408models

thanks fellas, but don't let the pics fool u. they do need some work, I'm working on one but it's not that bad. Thats y i'm sellin them for less then what beto was. 

Just rather be honest on what i sell.


----------



## rollindeep408

Handle it smiley good deal half original price and mine is an original Beto pour isn't in any better condition then the ones your selling


----------



## sandcast

Who has the original pattern, the modified model that made the mold? Basically, it looks like a really nice conversion.

A Dremel can make the job easier cleaning the castings, quicker removing excess material anyway.


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> Who has the original pattern, the modified model that made the mold? Basically, it looks like a really nice conversion.
> 
> A Dremel can make the job easier cleaning the castings, quicker removing excess material anyway.


Yeah, resin seem to clean up alot faster than plastic


----------



## 408models

sandcast said:


> Who has the original pattern, the modified model that made the mold? Basically, it looks like a really nice conversion.
> 
> A Dremel can make the job easier cleaning the castings, quicker removing excess material anyway.


not sure, i know masterpieces made it for BETO, the original caster.


----------



## Esoteric

you using a pressure pot or vacuum pump.


----------



## 408models

none.


----------



## darkside customs

That looks damn good bro....


----------



## EVIL C

darkside customs said:


> That looks damn good bro....


X2 I got to get one


----------



## sr.woodgrain

pm ent 408


----------



## 408models

I WOULD LIKE TO APPOLGIZE FOR LAGGIN ON SHIPPIN SOME ITEMS OUT. THEY WILL GO OUT TODAY OR TOMORROW.ON ANOTHER NOTE, I WOULD LIKE TO KEEP ANY CONCERNS VIA PM OR EMAILS. TO WHOM EVER THE PERSON HAD IN ISSUE THIS MORNING THAT WAS NOT VIA PM OR EMAIL, I DON'T APPRECIATE THE CALL


----------



## 408models

I WOULD LIKE TO APPOLGIZE FOR LAGGIN ON SHIPPIN SOME ITEMS OUT. THEY WILL GO OUT TODAY OR TOMORROW.ON ANOTHER NOTE, I WOULD LIKE TO KEEP ANY CONCERNS VIA PM OR EMAILS. TO WHOM EVER THE PERSON HAD IN ISSUE THIS MORNING THAT WAS NOT VIA PM OR EMAIL, I DON'T APPRECIATE THE CALL  YES I LAG OR LAGGED. IF IT WAS NOT A LIL PERSON THEN DISREGARD THIS PART!!!


----------



## sandcast

408, I tried to PM you about if you had anymore 1968 Caprices


----------



## 408models

BOTH FOR SALE, CHECK MODEL CLASSIFIEDS


----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models

BOTH FOR SALE, MORE INFO IN MODEL CLASSIFIEDS.


----------



## 408models

AND :finger: THIS NU SITE CRAP. MAN I CAN'T DO S#^#


----------



## jevries

The four door Big Body will be the first project to finish as soon as the house is done. Can't wait.

I have all of Beto's castings over here except for the '68 Caprice. The four door has the sharpest details but a lot of air bubbles and the panels are quite thick.
The two door almost looks like it's a 4th gen recast, no sharp lines missing details and has a lot of air bubbles. For me it's clear without using pressure it's hard to get
razor sharp copies. Than again using a pressure pot for resin casting you also need to vacuum and pressurize your silicone creating the molds.
$45 is a good price I wouldn't do it for anything less.uffin:uffin:


----------



## sandcast

*Thanks for the 68 Caprice*

I wanted to thank 408 in public for sending me a 68 Caprice. It looks pretty good and has good potential so I think after paint it will be a nice model.


----------



## OFDatTX

jevries said:


> The four door Big Body will be the first project to finish as soon as the house is done. Can't wait.I have all of Beto's castings over here except for the '68 Caprice. The four door has the sharpest details but a lot of air bubbles and the panels are quite thick.The two door almost looks like it's a 4th gen recast, no sharp lines missing details and has a lot of air bubbles. For me it's clear without using pressure it's hard to getrazor sharp copies. Than again using a pressure pot for resin casting you also need to vacuum and pressurize your silicone creating the molds.$45 is a good price I wouldn't do it for anything less.uffin:uffin:


Can't wait for it J I know am going to buy atleast two of them.


----------



## Lorgullo

hey 408 models im a new member to this website but have been building lowrider model cars for almost a year and was wondering how do you make the holes in the grill for the 1964 impala??? btw nice job on those models!


----------



## mademan

408,.... how about an update on the status of my resin?


----------



## mademan

mademan said:


> 408,.... how about an update on the status of my resin?


anything would be nice


----------



## 408models

i have the resin, just haven't made them. the ones i did sell had some issues with the bodies didnt want to send u guys those since all of you have waited from beto. Yes i know i've been lagging but i will get to them asap. My family and issues will come first.


----------



## sandcast

*Just started the Caprice*

Except for the trim on the driver side rear window, it's looking pretty good. I can fix okay. Couple of hours of dremel to get this far.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

408models said:


> i have the resin, just haven't made them. the ones i did sell had some issues with the bodies didnt want to send u guys those since all of you have waited from beto. Yes i know i've been lagging but i will get to them asap. My family and issues will come first.


might not be my place to say anything here...:dunno:. but i just wanted to say 408 has allways come thru for me we have done many many deals both on l.i.l. an off since ive been a member here an never had any probs.. :h5:....he will come thru fella's:yes:


----------



## mademan

edited


----------



## rollindeep408

:ninja:


----------



## mademan

edited


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

Coast I just talked to him and he said he sent your stuff out awhile ago .... Any problems he will contact you when he can get back online


----------



## mademan

edited


----------



## LUXMAN

This really fucked up to see dude we all know how it is to have alot on yoir plate and we all know what its like to wait waaay longer than expected but seriously dude we cant deny yhe fact he just tryin to make shit possible for others. Im dying to have a 68 too but shit life is first, I can wait. Beto made alot of cars possible that we would still be dreamon about. Whatever happened happened but shit man if we aint got eachother in this shit then . . . Wtf. Give the man time , but dont miss blessings being ugly while your waiting on them. Sum shit I had to learn . . .


----------



## rollindeep408

Like the homie Jeral said you'll get it he don't have bad feed back slow at sending shit out maybe .... Man I'm guilty of that myself


----------



## COAST2COAST

rollindeep408 said:


> Coast I just talked to him and he said he sent your stuff out awhile ago .... Any problems he will contact you when he can get back online


me & 408 are straight, i dont have any problems with him, always get my stuff....i was speakin on what beto owed..... i dont expect 408 to cover his debt, just stating im over it :thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast

*more work on the Caprice*

2nd nite on trimming the Caprice

Despite some defects (which 408 clearly stated), the body is extremely straight. I have another 1968, by another guy that is definitely warped.

Going to cut the hood after I clean up a few more areas.


----------



## sandcast

*Caprice hood open*

Today I sliced the Caprice hood open. I used an xacto knife on a soldering iron. The resin didn't melt like crazy as plastic model kits. Thin cut and quick. I used a black magic marker to define hood line.

Except for a 68 chevy dash from Modelhaus, I figure the 70 AMT Impala will give me what I need to finish it. Thought about the Revell 65/66 Chevy but seems like too much trouble. The engine chassis shown is a from crap Impala just to check the fit.

I only wish my painting skills were like the rest of you.


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> 2nd nite on trimming the Caprice
> 
> Despite some defects (which 408 clearly stated), the body is extremely straight. I have another 1968, by another guy that is definitely warped.
> 
> Going to cut the hood after I clean up a few more areas.



Looks pretty good Sandcast:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

*OK SO I GOT ANOTHER SET OF RESIN ON ORDER, JUST GOING TO MAKE FOR THOSE BETO OWED, THEN I'M GOING TO SELL THE MOLDS FOR BOTH THE 68 & CADDY VERT!

I'M DONE WITH ALL THE DRAMA! 

SO IF SOMEONE IS INTERESTED IN THE MOLDS LMK ON A PM!  *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

408models said:


> *OK SO I GOT ANOTHER SET OF RESIN ON ORDER, JUST GOING TO MAKE FOR THOSE BETO OWED, THEN I'M GOING TO SELL THE MOLDS FOR BOTH THE 68 & CADDY VERT!
> 
> I'M DONE WITH ALL THE DRAMA!
> 
> 
> SO IF SOMEONE IS INTERESTED IN THE MOLDS LMK ON A PM!  *


pm sent homie


----------



## 408models

POSTED SOME STUFF FOR SALE IN THE MODEL CLASSIFIEDS TOPIC


----------



## sandcast

The Caprice is close to be done. Pretty nice model with some work.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice job on the 68 so far Sandcast!


----------



## sandcast

Thanks cemetary. I have so much stuff half done that I wish this Caprice gets complete soon. I dont know where these other guys get the time to do all they do, but they do great work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That looks GOOD !!!!!!!


sandcast said:


> The Caprice is close to be done. Pretty nice model with some work.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

sandcast said:


> Thanks cemetary. I have so much stuff half done that I wish this Caprice gets complete soon. I dont know where these other guys get the time to do all they do, but they do great work.


I know what you mean homie.I'm on 12 hour days at work and throughout the day I'm chomping at the motherfuckin bit to get home and get my 50 Chevy pu done.So many projects I want to get started on including a few krazy scratchbuilds that it's started to effect my social life lol


----------



## 408models

SET OF SPOKES IN MY FOR SALE TOPIC


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> The Caprice is close to be done. Pretty nice model with some work.


Any side view pics Sandcast?


----------



## sandcast

Mazdat, a side view for you. Its kinda neat car.


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> Mazdat, a side view for you. Its kinda neat car.



Thanx Sandcast!! Looking pretty nice there:thumbsup: Getting ready to paint mine hopefully this weekend...


----------



## sandcast

Mazdat your 68 caprice looks pretty sweet. I wish I had opened the trunk but just opening the hood was all I got done. What's up with that stack of 68s Impalas in back?


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> Mazdat your 68 caprice looks pretty sweet. I wish I had opened the trunk but just opening the hood was all I got done. What's up with that stack of 68s Impalas in back?


Thanx Sandcast!! Those are 68's that I was working on, the convertible had a missing window frame, so I had a 67 convertible with a warped body but good frame, so I swapped the frame to the 68. The hardtop needs little bit of work, but do-able.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That Caprice is solid homie! What kolor you goin with?


----------



## MAZDAT

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That Caprice is solid homie! What kolor you goin with?


Thanx Trend!! Not sure yet, its going to be multi-color though


----------



## 408models

*SO I TRIED LETTIN A PERSON KNOW THAT IT WAS UP FOR SALE ABOUT 2,3WEEKS AGO, NEVER HEARD ANYTHING BACK!

I'M CLEANING OUT OUR BACK LIL STORAGE AREA AND IT NEEDS TO GO. ASAP.

ONLY THE MOLD FOR THE 2DR CADDY VERT IS NOW FOR SALE. PM ME IF YOU ARE SERIOUS!!! *


----------



## 408models

*FIRST COME FIRST SERVE*


----------



## Hydrohype

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx Sandcast!! Looking pretty nice there:thumbsup: Getting ready to paint mine hopefully this weekend...


sweet rolex yard. maz.. and the caprice is super firm.. same with yours sandcast.. great stuff..


----------



## 408models

EDIT


----------



## 408models

:/ .


----------



## 408models

AGIAN


----------



## 408models




----------



## bigdogg323

sucks wen u have no cash :tears:


----------



## Lowridingmike

That's what's up. THat car is beautiful!


----------



## 408models

EDIT


----------



## 408models

AGAIN


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dammit that's some good shit right there.


----------



## 408models

.


----------



## kustombuilder

still have the molds?


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

THAT IZ ONE BAD A$$ LAC BRO!!!


----------



## borybosell

I have read all comments and show to all photos. They all are very nice comments. There are so many 408MODEL like RED VINE: 1964 CHEVY IMPALA SS, Ballin: LEXUS & CHRYLSER 300 , 1963 CHAVY IMPALA WAGON, BLAZIN COPPER: 1963 CHEVY IMPALA HT, PURPLE HAZE: 80's CADILLAC. They all are superb model.


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Were do you guys get your lowrider model parts at? Im trying to get back into it hobby places I use to go too dont carry the lowrider model parts nomore or there not in busness nomore, you got some sick ass models much props keep up the good work


----------



## darkside customs

Scaledreams.com


----------



## 408models

UPDATE: 

POSTED SOME PARTS FOR SALE IN MY TOPIC.


----------



## MKD904

PM Sent.


----------



## dig_derange

love that lac dude


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lac looks clean homie much props


----------



## Hydrohype

Im just taking my hoppers out for cruzz, so I stopped at this crack house to take a piss... it smells in hear.. but maybe i will clean this place up? this might be my new thread.. I will come through and have party's and just do what I want.. 
yea..
this is hype's second thread..





 Turn up the music..










this is some shit Im cookin up for the next King of of the Street.. LUGK LOOKIN TO TAKE IT AGAIN!


----------



## Lil Brandon

Nice big body lac!


----------



## darkside customs

Hydrohype said:


> Im just taking my hoppers out for cruzz, so I stopped at this crack house to take a piss... it smells in hear.. but maybe i will clean this place up? this might be my new thread.. I will come through and have party's and just do what I want..
> yea..
> this is hype's second thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn up the music..
> 
> 
> View attachment 533589
> 
> 
> this is some shit Im cookin up for the next King of of the Street.. LUGK LOOKIN TO TAKE IT AGAIN!


:shocked::shocked: :fool2: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68

who has the mold for the 68? i am in desperate need of a 68 to replica my 1:1 car. if i can get 2 bodys. i will be content. please someone help me out.


----------



## Hydrohype

customcoupe68 said:


> who has the mold for the 68? i am in desperate need of a 68 to replica my 1:1 car. if i can get 2 bodys. i will be content. please someone help me out.




I think this guy had the mold, and accepted cash for the mold but never delivered.. he's not exactly the honest salesman of the year... dude you can get that 68 made for real! 
you can buy a 68 vert or hard top. from $100-$275 on ebay or you can buy another resin 68 from R+R for $50 then you have someone with skills (not me) and not (408models) take the top off and replace it with a top from a 70 impala...and there is your 68 custom.. or you can order the front grill and the rear bumper from modelhaus.com and get a amt 67 impala and an amt 70 impala and do the same thing... good luck..your 1/1 scale kicks ass..real nice!


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> Im just taking my hoppers out for cruzz, so I stopped at this crack house to take a piss... it smells in hear.. but maybe i will clean this place up? this might be my new thread.. I will come through and have party's and just do what I want..
> yea..
> this is hype's second thread.. Fuck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dammmmmm
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn up the music.. Fuck that shit !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Fuck is Big Hydro talk'n
> bout Movin over here :buttkick:
> View attachment 533589
> 
> 
> this is some shit Im cookin up for the next King of of the Street.. LUGK LOOKIN TO TAKE IT AGAIN!


 Taken over threads wow :fool2: go'n hard :sprint:


----------



## Hydrohype

Big Grin,, yea we just had to foreclose on this property! we live in tuff times with an unstable market!


----------



## hocknberry

Hydrohype said:


> I think this guy had the mold, and accepted cash for the mold but never delivered.. he's not exactly the honest salesman of the year... dude you can get that 68 made for real!
> you can buy a 68 vert or hard top. from $100-$275 on ebay or you can buy another resin 68 from R+R for $50 then you have someone with skills (not me) and not (408models) _*take the top off and replace it with a top from a 70 impala...and there is your 68 custom*_.. or you can order the front grill and the rear bumper from modelhaus.com and get a amt 67 impala and an amt 70 impala and do the same thing... good luck..your 1/1 scale kicks ass..real nice!


'68 caddy top works better


----------



## Hydrohype

hocknberry said:


> '68 caddy top works better


 


who the hell can afford to cut the top off of a 68 cadi? Do you have a 68 cadi? lol I need the front windshield BIG TIME!


----------



## hocknberry

Hydrohype said:


> who the hell can afford to cut the top off of a 68 cadi? Do you have a 68 cadi? lol I need the front windshield BIG TIME!


dont have the winshield, but i have the top!


----------



## Hydrohype

hocknberry said:


> dont have the winshield, but i have the top!



are you going to use your top? if not I might be willing to take it off your hands. I could have it put on one of my 67's-68's


----------



## darkside customs

Fuckin Markie turnin this topic into random off topic part two


----------



## 408models

EH.... :roflmao: SHIT MAKES ME LAUGH!!! CAN'T EVEN BE MAD! BUT WHATEVER DRO,, TOPIC IS ALL URS!!!! I DON'T CARE FOR THIS MODEL SHIT ANYMORE!!! DO WUT U GOTTA DO!!!!


WAS GONNA HAVE THIS TOPIC DELETED ANYWAYS, SOONER OR LATER.  

I'M NOT A CONFRONTATIONAL PERSON, SO I GUESS THATS Y I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU POST ANYMORE. I'VE READ ALL THE SHIT U DID ON MY TOPICS & IT IS WHAT IT IS!!! 


AGIAN YEAH I LAGGED, *NOW SINCE YOU SEEM TO BE ON HERE ALL THE TIME POSTING SHIT, WERE ARE YOU NOW!!??? OPEN UR PM'S OR READ THE MODEL OFF TOPIC!!!*


----------



## darkside customs

SMH ... Aren't we all adults here? Why the fuck can't we all just act like it then? For fuckin real... 

Smiley, you're done with the models? Are you serious? Damn that's a shame cuz... You a bad ass builder ...
But seriously.... Can I have the cheech and chong van? :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

darkside customs said:


> SMH ... Aren't we all adults here? Why the fuck can't we all just act like it then? For fuckin real...
> 
> Smiley, you're done with the models? Are you serious? Damn that's a shame cuz... You a bad ass builder ...
> But seriously.... Can I have the cheech and chong van? :roflmao:


Hey i'm good, but yeah i know i lagged on his ride & know how he feels, but with all his typing not sure whos worse, 

HIM or THE CREDIT CARD COLLECTORS calling me 10xs a day lol..


Just don't have that model drive like i used anymore, & cheech van sold along time ago :/


----------



## darkside customs

I feel ya... Guess I gotta build my own Cheech and Chong van.. Lol


----------



## sandcast

Markie, we can get the Caddy roof to make the '68 Caprices.


----------



## mademan

can you at least get ahold of me? I know you arent doin the model shit, but way to leave me hangin.....


----------



## Hydrohype

408models said:


> Hey i'm good, but yeah i know i lagged on his ride & know how he feels, but with all his typing not sure whos worse,
> 
> HIM or THE CREDIT CARD COLLECTORS calling me 10xs a day lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't have that model drive like i used anymore, & cheech van sold along time ago :/




Oh the credit card guys are much worse, they suck. they call my house and i make up all kind of fun stories... now when they call I am going to say shit like: SO YOUR LOOKING FOR MARKIE? i AM NOT SUPPOSED TO TELL YOU THIS! bUT HE'S BEEN SENT AWAY ON A SECRET MISSION FOR THE GOVERNMENT! ITS A MATTER OF NATIONAL SECURITY.. 


I use to tell them, that they need to contact OBAMA to get there money back. and they would say why? and i would say:
Because he choose to bail out the bankers when all of his washington boys and wall street crooks ripped us off blind with funds that came from my tax's? It's only fair that he bail out the little guy who is being strangled with loan shark interest rates! 

Now as to why I have not said anything in reply to your pm's? because all i have got is a tracking number to God know's what?
then in another post or PM, I read that the tracking number is to a package that is not even at the post office yet.. Forgive me if I am a little short on trust or faith right now.. for the record, I dont like being the cry baby asshole that I have been on this and many other thread's lately, but this is one of three other alternative's, and i like the other two even less! For over six month's I was hoping I could post pictures of my 68 in my hands! so I could eat all the shit I have been talking. apologize and say all's well that ends well! Yea of course the PM give's me a little glimmer of hope, but its the kind of hope that makes a person feel stupid? once he see's that he has been played again for the umpteenth time! so I will see what happens with my post man all over again. thats all a sane person can do at this stage.. thanks


Sandcast: that's a bet bro, we will deff iron out some details for the construction of a 68 caprice. I will hold you to that, i 

Im just not excited about the possibility of a Cadillac loosing it's roof, unless that cadi could be saved as a vert? I guess it would be no loss. 60's cadi's 68 and 69 chevy's are on my todo list for 2012 and 2013 for real..:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Hydrohype said:


> Sandcast: that's a bet bro, we will deff iron out some details for the construction of a 68 caprice. I will hold you to that, i
> 
> Im just not excited about the possibility of a Cadillac loosing it's roof, unless that cadi could be saved as a vert? I guess it would be no loss. 60's cadi's 68 and 69 chevy's are on my todo list for 2012 and 2013 for real..:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

Hydrohype said:


> Oh the credit card guys are much worse, they suck. they call my house and i make up all kind of fun stories... now when they call I am going to say shit like: SO YOUR LOOKING FOR MARKIE? i AM NOT SUPPOSED TO TELL YOU THIS! bUT HE'S BEEN SENT AWAY ON A SECRET MISSION FOR THE GOVERNMENT! ITS A MATTER OF NATIONAL SECURITY..
> 
> 
> I use to tell them, that they need to contact OBAMA to get there money back. and they would say why? and i would say:
> Because he choose to bail out the bankers when all of his washington boys and wall street crooks ripped us off blind with funds that came from my tax's? It's only fair that he bail out the little guy who is being strangled with loan shark interest rates!
> 
> Now as to why I have not said anything in reply to your pm's? because all i have got is a tracking number to God know's what?
> then in another post or PM, I read that the tracking number is to a package that is not even at the post office yet.. Forgive me if I am a little short on trust or faith right now.. for the record, I dont like being the cry baby asshole that I have been on this and many other thread's lately, but this is one of three other alternative's, and i like the other two even less! For over six month's I was hoping I could post pictures of my 68 in my hands! so I could eat all the shit I have been talking. apologize and say all's well that ends well! Yea of course the PM give's me a little glimmer of hope, but its the kind of hope that makes a person feel stupid? once he see's that he has been played again for the umpteenth time! so I will see what happens with my post man all over again. thats all a sane person can do at this stage.. thanks
> 
> 
> Sandcast: that's a bet bro, we will deff iron out some details for the construction of a 68 caprice. I will hold you to that, i
> 
> Im just not excited about the possibility of a Cadillac loosing it's roof, unless that cadi could be saved as a vert? I guess it would be no loss. 60's cadi's 68 and 69 chevy's are on my todo list for 2012 and 2013 for real..:thumbsup:


well if you would of looked in some of the othere post u would have seen the picture of the RECEIPT that has my NAME/ DATE PRINTED/ AND YOUR ADDY. ALONG WITH THE SAME TRACKING NUMBER I've been posting & pm'e u with! Like i said in one of the post, check it later in the day cus it's not at the post office yet, but now u can see some info on it when u type in the tracking number!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

You know what Smiley? let's say I do get my vert back? and its' done with that bomb quality that i use know as classic 
408 level? It's still a pretty sad day for modeling.. 
I almost felt embarrassed calling myself taking over a thread that i know i could never measure up to.. the fucking cars on your 
first page's are still off the chain and blowing most people away with quality and style.. I dont know what your going through dude? but you had friends on this bitch. people look up to you and respect you.. you have every right to leave the hobby if you want to? But i think its a shameful waist of talent.. I have read many of your post over the last few month's , and it almost sounds like your not just bored with models? it sounds like your mad at models? there's nothing wrong with a brake. but you sound like the hobby did you wrong.. and your gonna seek revenge by refusing to build.. 

Maybe deep down inside you think your an asshole? and if you keep building and selling your builds you will burn some more people, so like the Hulk, you dont want to turn into a monster? lol NEW'S FLASH; SOME GOOD BUILDERS ARE CLASS A DICK HEADS.. LOOK AT MINI? the remedy to that is ; dont be a dick head, and dont promiss anything you dont want to deliver. 
and stop selling all your work.. try keeping something for while.. or keep selling everything the way you do and charge a fair price so you wont think your wasting your time.. Either way it would be nice if you could pull out of your tail spin, and take care of who ever else you might owe? and stick around a while.your doghouse status/probation lol wont last forever if you make things right? Layitlow was a bomb ass community that provided me with hours and hours of eye candy, entertainment, and commradery.. Hell Look at Bigdogg323? if we put up with him, we can over come anything..


----------



## Hydrohype

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.. i GOT MY CAR BACK.. THANK YOU.,.. I FUCKIN BEGGED YOU ALMOST A YEAR AGO TO SEND IT BACK TO ME, AND YOU DID..... i GOT ALL MY CARS BACK.. THANK YOU.. HEY EVERYBODY I GOT MY 68 BACK.. AND IT IS STILL ALIVE AND CAN BE SAVED WITH A LITTLE TLC...

HEAR ARE PICTURES BEFORE I SENT IT TO HIM WITH MY PAINT..




















AND BELOW IS THE WONDERFUL WORK THAT I WAITED A YEAR TO GET ...THERE IS NOTHING MORE TO SAY EXCEPT? THANK YOU.. I AM GLAD i GOT MY CARS BACK.. i AM SORRY FOR EVER BOTHERING YOU, HAVE A NICE LIFE:facepalm:


----------



## sandcast

Glad you got the '68 vert back. It still looks better than the one I started with.


----------



## Hydrohype

sandcast said:


> Glad you got the '68 vert back. It still looks better than the one I started with.



YEA THANKS SAND.. I REALLY AM GRATEFUL TO EVERYBODY THAT PUT UP WITH MY RANT'S AND MY BITCHING IN EVERY OTHER THREAD.. AND TO THE PEOPLE WHO SPOKE UP FOR ME ASS WELL..LIL WATCHA, BIG PANCHO. CALLED HIM OR TEXT HIM IN THE PAST FOR ME.. AND ROLLINDEEP408 TALKED TO ME IN THE PAST, AND HELPED ME KEEP A COOL HEAD.. WOW, i AM GLAD I CAN MOVE ON.. nOW FOR THE REST OF YOU JACKWAGONS WHO MAY HAVE MY STUFF! I GOT MY EYE ON YOU! LOL


----------



## MAZDAT

I told you most likely he didn't do anything to it. The good thing is that you got it back in one piece!! Except for the vent window. Its fixable. Good deal Hydro!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

MAZDAT said:


> I told you most likely he didn't do anything to it. The good thing is that you got it back in one piece!! Except for the vent window. Its fixable. Good deal Hydro!!!




yea your sure did Maz..:thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree




----------



## 408models

fiftythree said:


>


----------



## sinicle

For the record Markie: you send that vert to me for skirts, you'll never see it again. You'll be buggin me for it and before you know it, BAM! Another awesome build in Sin's stable!!! Lol


----------



## halfasskustoms

LoL


----------



## 408models

sinicle said:


> For the record Markie: you send that vert to me for skirts, you'll never see it again. You'll be buggin me for it and before you know it, BAM! Another awesome build in Sin's stable!!! Lol


:wow:


----------



## fiftythree

sinicle said:


> For the record Markie: you send that vert to me for skirts, you'll never see it again. You'll be buggin me for it and before you know it, BAM! Another awesome build in Sin's stable!!! Lol


:roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only

Hydrohype said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.. i GOT MY CAR BACK.. THANK YOU.,.. I FUCKIN BEGGED YOU ALMOST A YEAR AGO TO SEND IT BACK TO ME, AND YOU DID..... i GOT ALL MY CARS BACK.. THANK YOU.. HEY EVERYBODY I GOT MY 68 BACK.. AND IT IS STILL ALIVE AND CAN BE SAVED WITH A LITTLE TLC...
> 
> HEAR ARE PICTURES BEFORE I SENT IT TO HIM WITH MY PAINT..
> View attachment 538149
> View attachment 538150
> View attachment 538152
> 
> 
> AND BELOW IS THE WONDERFUL WORK THAT I WAITED A YEAR TO GET ...THERE IS NOTHING MORE TO SAY EXCEPT? THANK YOU.. I AM GLAD i GOT MY CARS BACK.. i AM SORRY FOR EVER BOTHERING YOU, HAVE A NICE LIFE:facepalm:
> 
> View attachment 538153
> View attachment 538154
> View attachment 538155
> View attachment 538156


 alls well that ends well, hell yeah no more night mares for Hydro of his 68 on the black market some where in another country 
Bwhahahaha 


sinicle said:


> For the record Markie: you send that vert to me for skirts, you'll never see it again. You'll be buggin me for it and before you know it, BAM! Another awesome build in Sin's stable!!! Lol


 OMG you betta low jack that bitch homie hahahahaha for your ass get car jacked foreal .....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Bwahahahaha Jp Markie!


----------



## Hydrohype

Dre1only said:


> alls well that ends well, hell yeah no more night mares for Hydro of his 68 on the black market some where in another country
> Bwhahahaha
> OMG you betta low jack that bitch homie hahahahaha for your ass get car jacked foreal .....


she is resting comfortable now, the interior is in pretty bad shape.. it's been in the bath for 3 days.. the valspar fabric pant that I had on it is finally coming off. but what the original owner put on under that? is not budging.. so this vert got a brand new minty fresh interior cage, dash, seats. ect.. 

As for the old interior cage? she is getting a bench seat for the front, (since Tingos is in retirement) and is going to used in this soon be built, 68 vert hopper!


----------



## drnitrus

*WAS CHECKING OUT THE SCALE LOWRIDER SITE TO SEE IF THERE WAS ANY UPDATES......SCALE LOWRIDER IN NOW AVAILABLE!! GET YOUR COPY AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR THE HOBBY!


http://www.scalelowrider.com/

*​


----------



## 408models

Well didn't think i was gonna get back into building, but i had this kit along with some extra parts and decided to give it another whirl. Prolly wont be as much as i used to build but it's a start. Nothing fancy, trend pattern top, basic all tan body and if i can get a hold of 2 more mondo tires i'll go with those, these are for mock up only. Also gave it a hand at some skirts. Still no clear on the car.


1970 IMPALA, tried to get close to cooks1970.


----------



## bigdogg323

Glad to see u back smiley 70 looks sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Nice!


----------



## REGALHILOW

70 looks good


----------



## COAST2COAST

bigdogg323 said:


> Glad to see u back smiley 70 looks sweet bro :thumbsup:


X2...love a patterned top


----------



## dig_derange

408models said:


> Well didn't think i was gonna get back into building, but i had this kit along with some extra parts and decided to give it another whirl. Prolly wont be as much as i used to build but it's a start. Nothing fancy, trend pattern top, basic all tan body and if i can get a hold of 2 more mondo tires i'll go with those, these are for mock up only. Also gave it a hand at some skirts. Still no clear on the car.
> 
> 
> 1970 IMPALA, tried to get close to cooks1970.



that is beautiful :h5:


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :h5:


----------



## darkside customs

Wow! That's real nice! Can I have it? Lol


----------



## a408nutforu

aaaaaaahhh he has come out from under his rock:wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang that came out nice !!!!!!!! I forgot all about that set , great job homie !!!*


408models said:


> Well didn't think i was gonna get back into building, but i had this kit along with some extra parts and decided to give it another whirl. Prolly wont be as much as i used to build but it's a start. Nothing fancy, trend pattern top, basic all tan body and if i can get a hold of 2 more mondo tires i'll go with those, these are for mock up only. Also gave it a hand at some skirts. Still no clear on the car.
> 
> 
> 1970 IMPALA, tried to get close to cooks1970.


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn that '70 is nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

thanks for all the comps fellas , it's a start, so we'll see how many more i build.

hopfully i can get some more progess this weekend. Had an issue with my addy for some model stuff & now gotta wait to get it next week when it was already here yesterday , oh well.


----------



## ricezart

:wow: nice build....tops killer!!:guns: where did you get the skirts!! I can use a few pairs...


----------



## a408nutforu

408models said:


> thanks for all the comps fellas , it's a start, so we'll see how many more i build.
> 
> hopfully i can get some more progess this weekend. Had an issue with my addy for some model stuff & now gotta wait to get it next week when it was already here yesterday , oh well.


sup babygirl:wave:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin clean homie much props glad to see u back at it bro


----------



## 408models

ricezart said:


> :wow: nice build....tops killer!!:guns: where did you get the skirts!! I can use a few pairs...


thanks, scratch built skirts 


a408nutforu said:


> sup babygirl:wave:


wut up chica hahaha


pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin clean homie much props glad to see u back at it bro


thanks bro


----------



## sinicle

Skirts came out GREAT! The whole build is lookin sick!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

408models said:


> Well didn't think i was gonna get back into building, but i had this kit along with some extra parts and decided to give it another whirl. Prolly wont be as much as i used to build but it's a start. Nothing fancy, trend pattern top, basic all tan body and if i can get a hold of 2 more mondo tires i'll go with those, these are for mock up only. Also gave it a hand at some skirts. Still no clear on the car.
> 
> 
> 1970 IMPALA, tried to get close to cooks1970.


:shocked: damn this is nice!!!


----------



## 408models

Well just wating on the 70 skirts to dry and had to redo the hood, but then i started this  ran out of BMF, need to order more to finish.


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Elky is lookin' good !


----------



## halfasskustoms

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





Trendsetta 68 said:


> Elky is lookin' good !


X 2


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

408models said:


> Well just wating on the 70 skirts to dry and had to redo the hood, but then i started this  ran out of BMF, need to order more to finish.


 nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

,


----------



## 408models

Well the 70 is about 90% done, but i put more time into the elco, something about it made me really wanna finish it  It's based off a 1:1 i saaw on the net some time back.

So this is about 95% done, lil things here and there and should be good to go. Not sure if i'll make NNL, but will try and stop by


----------



## 408models

Photobucket has a cool photo editer so gave this pic a shot


----------



## pancho1969

Looks good :h5:


----------



## darkside customs

Looks killer!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

408models said:


> Well the 70 is about 90% done, but i put more time into the elco, something about it made me really wanna finish it  It's based off a 1:1 i saaw on the net some time back.
> 
> So this is about 95% done, lil things here and there and should be good to go. Not sure if i'll make NNL, but will try and stop by


looking good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

Nice...:thumbsup:


:scrutinize:Was that on your toilet???



:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:roflmao:......


It does have the best lighting:biggrin:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Badass 59 homie.


----------



## Backhand

Real nice ese


408models said:


> Well the 70 is about 90% done, but i put more time into the elco, something about it made me really wanna finish it  It's based off a 1:1 i saaw on the net some time back.
> 
> So this is about 95% done, lil things here and there and should be good to go. Not sure if i'll make NNL, but will try and stop by


----------



## 408models

sneekyg909 said:


> Nice...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:Was that on your toilet???
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


hahahaha yeah lighting else were sucks


----------



## 408models

MAN, ALL I GOTTA SAY IS PANCHO KILLED IT ON THIS PAINT SCHEME!! I CAN'T STOP STARING AT IT! 

WELL HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICS. I'M IN SEARCH OF THE CRUSHED VELVET FOR THE INTERIOR AND WILL START ON ENGINE AND OTHER PARTS TO GET THIS RIDE DONE!


----------



## a408nutforu

it reminds me of a alligator:roflmao:fuckn dope though.***** why u didnt goto the show.u could of held on to my shirtu lucky u didnt that shit broke my ass i spent over $200 at swap meet


----------



## 408models

a408nutforu said:


> it reminds me of a alligator:roflmao:fuckn dope though.***** why u didnt goto the show.u could of held on to my shirtu lucky u didnt that shit broke my ass i spent over $200 at swap meet


i was thinking more of a turtle  lol

i did, just to the door to pick up the truck. plus i wasn't gonna pay $15 if i wasn't gonna get anything. Plus had to go, was gonna do a dinner at my folks. 

i don't see any pics on the nnl topic, no one got any?


----------



## a408nutforu

lol u should of walked in.u know they dont check.lol i didnt take pics.i was too tired from doin late nites jus to make look like my build complete


----------



## a408nutforu

dude why u lookin for velvet?use flocking....goto michaels they have flocking there for hella cheap n they have hella colors too.:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

a408nutforu said:


> dude why u lookin for velvet?use flocking....goto michaels they have flocking there for hella cheap n they have hella colors too.:thumbsup:


cus thats what the 1:1 has as interior.


----------



## pancho1969

:h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

408models said:


> MAN, ALL I GOTTA SAY IS PANCHO KILLED IT ON THIS PAINT SCHEME!! I CAN'T STOP STARING AT IT!
> 
> WELL HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICS. I'M IN SEARCH OF THE CRUSHED VELVET FOR THE INTERIOR AND WILL START ON ENGINE AND OTHER PARTS TO GET THIS RIDE DONE!


fucken bad ass!!!


----------



## a408nutforu

lol fool use foam sheets from michaels n flock over the foam.duh..u aint gonna find that ungly material.lol only on those lowrider bike banana seats


----------



## Compton1964

Nicely painted....love that shit


----------



## 408models

ANYONE KNOW IF THERE'S A KIT THAT COMES WITH THIS STYLE HEADLIGHT BEZELS???


----------



## OFDatTX

Diecast 1951. Comes with them.


----------



## 408models

Damn, diecast, might be too big. Those parts usually a slight bigger


----------



## bigdogg323

408 most of the parts on this truck came off of a diecast truck homie :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

looks good bro, but for some reason diecast parts look bulky. The headlights look ok though. any chance u got a clearer pic of the bezels?


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> looks good bro, but for some reason diecast parts look bulky. The headlights look ok though. any chance u got a clearer pic of the bezels?


Nah bro I dont I wood need to go to my buddys house to take them sorry homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That Japan truck looks beautiful


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

how about these? there from the jada truck...


----------



## a408nutforu

53 bel air almost close to them


----------



## 408models

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> how about these? there from the jada truck...


those might work too?




a408nutforu said:


> 53 bel air almost close to them


any pics??


----------



## 408models

some updates on the japan truck. still gott run hardlines and alot of misc stuff.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

JAPAN TRUCK LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:That thing is lookin great homie


----------



## rollin yota28

Nice frame work


----------



## darkside customs

Damn! Nice!


----------



## a408nutforu

looks dope girl


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMP FELLAS, 

had to go back and do some reowork on some things i got pointed out on :/. lol. 

Also i got some of that crushed velvet in & DAMN IT!!! wont work, the material is too flimsy were the it starts to fall off like flocking 

so imma have to go with 408PELLOTAS4U's advice and do the kens flocking . not the way i wanted to go, but no other choice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice!!


----------



## a408nutforu

408models said:


> cus thats what the 1:1 has as interior.


:barf:


----------



## a408nutforu

:roflmao:


----------



## 408models

almost done, updat on interior & other lil things.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LOOKING CLEAN 408.


----------



## sneekyg909

You guys nailed it with this replica...:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2:thumbsup:very detailed


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Sweet lookin replica homie much props!


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass truck bro.


----------



## T-Maq82

Your killing it with that paint job!! That's sick..looks great bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bad ass!!!


----------



## 408models

I was looking thru some parts trees i had and came across some parts that i think might of worked to make the cattle gaurd for the japan truck. Just a lil more sanding and filling & think this should work.  Once done, i'll send it out to get chromed along with the back bumper when i finish the rear gaurds too


----------



## 408models

Also got my steering wheel, tailgate chains, antennas & license plate done. 








































*HERE 2 MOCK PICS WITH THE GAURD.*


----------



## pancho1969

trucks lookin nice!! :h5:


----------



## pancho1969

trucks lookin nice!! :h5:


----------



## a408nutforu

its aaaaaaaight


----------



## fiftythree

408models said:


> THANKS FOR ALL THE COMP FELLAS,
> 
> had to go back and do some reowork on some things i got pointed out on :/. lol.
> 
> Also i got some of that crushed velvet in & DAMN IT!!! wont work, the material is too flimsy were the it starts to fall off like flocking
> 
> so imma have to go with 408PELLOTAS4U's advice and do the kens flocking . not the way i wanted to go, but no other choice.


:roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Love that thing its spot on!


----------



## rodriguezmodels

LOOKS BAD ASS HELL NICE WORK!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Phuggin' SICK!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

408models said:


> Also got my steering wheel, tailgate chains, antennas & license plate done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HERE 2 MOCK PICS WITH THE GAURD.*


NICE WORK :yes:


----------



## 408models

Thanks for all the comps fellas, i gotta give it up to PANCHO1969 for the mad skills on the paint work. He killed it on this 
So can't take credit for that part, all PANCHO 

I'm thinking of maybe gettin the front cattle gaurd molded for resin if theres any interest?


----------



## 408models

fiftythree said:


> :roflmao:


:facepalm:


----------



## customcoupe68

408models said:


> Also got my steering wheel, tailgate chains, antennas & license plate done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HERE 2 MOCK PICS WITH THE GAURD.*


badass :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

Well it's been a while since I've been on here but I got in the mood to build something & it's something I've been wanting to build for a while.

1951 Chevy canopy


----------



## 408models

More


----------



## 408models

Not sure if I'm going with theses or arts yet


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> Not sure if I'm going with theses or arts yet


ARTS


----------



## noanoaenterprise

bigdogg323 said:


> ARTS


...:yes:


----------



## jevries

So Sick!! I can almost here that rattlegun engine sound!



408models said:


> Also got my steering wheel, tailgate chains, antennas & license plate done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HERE 2 MOCK PICS WITH THE GAURD.*


----------



## 408models

DID A LIL MORE WORK, TRYING TO GET THE SIDES AND LIL TOUCH UPS READY FOR FIRST FILLER PRIMER COATS.


----------



## Lowlife ! !

Wow that 51 truck is beautiful, like the engine detailin too........:thumbsup:.........51 Chevy canopy is a wild lookin build, I never seen one before, should be another killer build....... Gonna be watchin the progress on this, you build some really cool stuff........... Lowlife ! !


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> DID A LIL MORE WORK, TRYING TO GET THE SIDES AND LIL TOUCH UPS READY FOR FIRST FILLER PRIMER COATS.





















IF I WASNT SO LAZY I WOODVE FINISHED MINES BY NOW :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



ITS LOOKING SWEET BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

thanks fellas, i'm hoping this week the bed, door hinges and interior set up will be done for primer soon.

too much fab stuff


----------



## warsr67

408models said:


> Also got my steering wheel, tailgate chains, antennas & license plate done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HERE 2 MOCK PICS WITH THE GAURD.*


 ride is coming out awesome bro.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dat replica looks clean bro nice job


----------



## 408models

thanks fellas, 

did a lil more work today, started to work on the inner fenders and back window panel frame. along with interior tub.


----------



## bugs-one

Real nice work, homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

Can wait too see this done :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy: suuppp comin out of retirement huh??? :h5:


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


> :cheesy: suuppp comin out of retirement huh??? :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models




----------



## Tonioseven

Hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Where's the like button lol 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## COAST2COAST

Ahhh i see:thumbsup: nice details brotha


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


>





408models said:


>


this is looking sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

:h5:


----------



## southside groovin

Damn bro, u build some of the dopest fuckin trucks...


----------



## bugs-one

Looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

heres a lil more progress on the canopy, it's the lil details that take time :/


----------



## 70monte805

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models




----------



## bugs-one

Looking good, homie. Nice work.


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: :h5: lookin good in here!!


----------



## TINGOS

408models said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS TRUCK GONNA BE THE CHIT.......BADASS ALREADY


----------



## halfasskustoms

Great work.


----------



## curbside

Fantastic...!!


----------



## impalaish63

Nice really nice!!


----------



## bichito

very clean, can't wait to see it done.:thumbsup: . who sell's that body? (in stock form, of course)


----------



## 408models

thanks fellas, i haven't posted new pics but i have alot of new ones from that last one i posted. Lot of new updated ones. 


bichito: resin realm makes the panel body.


----------



## bigdogg323

HURRY hno: hno:


----------



## bichito

thank you sir, I'm on it:sprint:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

408models said:


>


This is sweet


----------



## a408nutforu

408models said:


> thanks fellas, i haven't posted new pics but i have alot of new ones from that last one i posted. Lot of new updated ones.
> 
> 
> bichito: resin realm makes the panel body.


post n stop lagn


----------



## 408models

Here's a couple from my phone


----------



## 408models

More


----------



## 408models

....


----------



## 408models

Sorry photo bucket take too long


----------



## 408models

Lasts ones


----------



## pancho1969

:h5: whats up with the Japan truck? :cheesy:


----------



## bugs-one

Panel truck's coming along real nice, homie.


----------



## 408models

thanks fellas. 

the japan truck i did complete more some time back but i guess i never posted the pics lol, i'll have to get some of them up. The only thing left was the spare tire mount & front bumper guard.


----------



## 408models

made the back stop light which was a pain to come up with. Had to make i swivel too cus it goes outward when the tailgate come down.


----------



## bigdogg323

killer work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

thanks bro, i was trying hard to find what to make it out of, that ended up coming off the rear end of the 50 chevy p/u tranny , I just started sanding it and it came into shape lol.


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> thanks bro, i was trying hard to find what to make it out of, that ended up coming off the rear end of the 50 chevy p/u tranny , I just started sanding it and it came into shape lol.


Looks almost dead on :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito

the panel is looking GOOD !:thumbsup: small details like the light sets it apart from the rest.


----------



## Los84

Build is coming out clean , gonna be sick!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Just keeps getting better


----------



## sinicle

Amazing work!!! Great job on the brake light!!!


----------



## Woods

Vary nice work on this 50 Canopy! All about the details


----------



## CemetaryAngel81




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

408models said:


> Well just wating on the 70 skirts to dry and had to redo the hood, but then i started this  ran out of BMF, need to order more to finish.


:thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :thumbsup:



X2!


----------



## 408models

Well here are couple more updated pics, it's coming along but i'm not happy with the paint & clear  alot of fab work & details just to get shitty paint


----------



## Linc

paint looks clean to me! nice build so far!!


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good bro like the style of it alot of detail work as well


----------



## Deecee

SWEEEEET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> Well here are couple more updated pics, it's coming along but i'm not happy with the paint & clear  alot of fab work & details just to get shitty paint


this looks sick bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


but i dont see nothing wrong with it thou :dunno:


----------



## 408models

LOL, you have to see it up close in person, had some issues with lint in air that landed when i cleared, small runs then had issues with the base were i there long light blue lnes on the roof, it's bad not to were i wanted it


----------



## 408models

after NNL i might remove paint on this.


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> LOL, you have to see it up close in person, had some issues with lint in air that landed when i cleared, small runs then had issues with the base were i there long light blue lnes on the roof, it's bad not to were i wanted it


cant even tell bro :dunno: but with a color like that it shood show it thou


----------



## bigdogg323

408models said:


> after NNL i might remove paint on this.


hno: :tears:


----------



## 408models

yeah thats the part that sucks, these light solid colors show alot . Plus it doesn't help painting in a small back patio & using a box to cover. I thought i clears out all the lint. lol, Also the clear was kinda thick so that didn't help either, i just used to clearing with the testors high gloss clear, might have to stick with what i'm used to.


----------



## pancho1969

:h5:


----------



## 408models

thanks for all the comps fellas 

heres acouple more from today, got one canopy side done, now off to the next. Also got some moer parts added.


----------



## a408nutforu

408models said:


> thanks for all the comps fellas
> 
> heres acouple more from today, got one canopy side done, now off to the next. Also got some moer parts added.


damn homes u running for president with those runs by the tailgate.lmfao.looks sick babygirl


----------



## 408models

LOL told you guys there was issues with this damn clear . Couple other issue to, you'll see them at NNL


----------



## TINGOS

408models said:


> LOL told you guys there was issues with this damn clear . Couple other issue to, you'll see them at NNL


FUCK THAT,,,,IT'S A BEAUTY MARK.lol......this truck still badass


----------



## TINGOS

408models said:


> thanks for all the comps fellas
> 
> heres acouple more from today, got one canopy side done, now off to the next. Also got some moer parts added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nombre for a while I thought I fucked up the hinging on my purple truck & burban's hood ....pero yo hood is hinged the same way so I know I'm good.lol.


----------



## TINGOS

yo the other day somebody needed a split manifold & dual carbs chrome for a straight 6...was it you wey??...if so....I have them off the 216 motor from another kit that I plated & never used.


----------



## 408models

TINGOS said:


> yo the other day somebody needed a split manifold & dual carbs chrome for a straight 6...was it you wey??...if so....I have them off the 216 motor from another kit that I plated & never used.


the hinging i tried making them more on the out side edges, but no go, this is the best way that works for me and these truck 

as for the split, i needed some for this build but i can still use them on another if you want to sell  lmk.


----------



## TINGOS

408models said:


> the hinging i tried making them more on the out side edges, but no go, this is the best way that works for me and these truck
> 
> as for the split, i needed some for this build but i can still use them on another if you want to sell  lmk.


text me yo addy wey,,I'll let you have them 214-794-2037


----------



## 408models

alright cool, thanks bro


----------



## 408models

Also does any one have door handles similar to these?


----------



## warsr67

408models said:


> thanks for all the comps fellas
> 
> heres acouple more from today, got one canopy side done, now off to the next. Also got some moer parts added.


 ride is looking badddddddddd bro. great work.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

TINGOS said:


> 408models said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the comps fellas
> 
> heres acouple more from today, got one canopy side done, now off to the next. Also got some moer parts added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nombre for a while I thought I fucked up the hinging on my purple truck & burban's hood ....pero yo hood is hinged the same way so I know I'm good.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> clean!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

408models said:


> Also does any one have door handles similar to these?


will the 48 chevy fleetline handles work? i might have some if I can find them...


----------



## 408models

SIREN


----------



## 408models

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> will the 48 chevy fleetline handles work? i might have some if I can find them...


they might, any pics?


----------



## Deecee

408models said:


> SIREN


That's a pretty impressive looking 6cyl engine bay mate, nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

thanks for the comps again fellas, heres couple more bfore shes fully complete


----------



## bugs-one

That's bad ass, homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

408models said:


> they might, any pics?


it wont let me post pics


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

408models said:


> thanks for the comps again fellas, heres couple more bfore shes fully complete


hella clean!


----------



## 408models

its cool bro, my homie found some that worked good


----------



## sneekyg909

408models said:


> thanks for the comps again fellas, heres couple more bfore shes fully complete



Right click-save...:worship:I'm loving this build...:h5:


----------



## sinicle

This thing is outrageous!!! All it's missing is fruits! SOOOO SICK!!! Can't wait to see this at nnl!


----------



## bichito

Great detail ! y las naranjas? hope u still not thinking of a repaint . Awesome job !


----------



## 408models

thanks fellas, yeah as for the fruit i'm working on that part still lol. Gotta head to micheals & see what i can find


----------



## LATIN SKULL

408models said:


> thanks for the comps again fellas, heres couple more bfore shes fully complete


Bad ass !


----------



## dink

Now just put some mini fruit in there


----------



## 408models

"Ay va la fruta"


----------



## bugs-one

That's fuckin' sick!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Sick


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: great idea on that fruit :h5:


----------



## caddionly

orale! con la fruteria!!!!


----------



## impalaish63

Where did you get the artillery wheels at pm please?


----------



## dink

Thats wasup dope work


----------



## Deecee

408models said:


> "Ay va la fruta"



:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 408models

caddionly said:


> orale! con la fruteria!!!!


:wow: oh man bro, how you doing been a long time! como estas?


----------



## 408models

thanks for all the compe fellas, i'll get all the finished pics up tomorrow.


----------



## warsr67

this came sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet as the fruit !!!!! great work bro.


----------



## 408models

OK HERE IS THE FINAL PRODUCT DONE! FINALLY 


*1950 CHEVY CANOPY EXPRESS *


----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models

*THE BEGINNING*








*THE END *


----------



## dink

Bad ass


----------



## MKD904

Nice work


----------



## DEUCES76

excellent work bro looked killer in person


----------



## pancho1969

:h5: great job on this!!


----------



## bugs-one

This is one clean ass build, homie. You got major skill. Much props.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

Badass build homie...:thumbsup:
Very nice detail all the way around...


If its not too late, with your skills maybe you 
can add one of those hanging scales for the fruit...:dunno:


----------



## impalaish63

Unbelievable!!!! Wow really nice work love the spotlights


----------



## mademan

nice build....... you ever planning on commin right with me though?......


----------



## 408models

mademan said:


> nice build....... you ever planning on commin right with me though?......


man we back at this! First off i'm not a confrontational person, but one can only take so much.

From the beginning i took the molds to try & help my homie out, again; try and help! Not take over his problems! Any of the money issues you guys had was with him not me, i wasn't the one who took the order or got the money. I didn't take over unitll maybe a year later, less who knows!!! As for the models owed i tried to come correct but i had issues with the first molds that came out, don't know if cus the molds was wearing out or i was mixing it wrong but after some time i just lost intersts. So those that he still owed i told that i would try and make more, but i do have a family so it's not like i was dedicating my time to the molds/resins! Eventually i just fully lost intersts cause the "asking about them got out of hand" to a point that i didn't give a shit about actaully making any more. Thats were i got pushed a lil too much over the top !!  Theres certain shit you do & don't do!! i understand money is one big issue too cause i've lost some on deals too, but some of you are taking it out on the messenger :thumbsdown: Look i don't got anything against you mademan, but this isn't my problem. Your deal was with beto not me, so i again i tried to help those he owed on resins, but shit got out of hand to a "point" were i let all that shit go. So those owed are still in the same boat.!!!

FUCK I NEVER SHOULD OF TOOK SHIT OVER!! THIS IS WHAT I GET FOR TRYING TO BE A GOOD GUY AND HELP!!!


----------



## sandcast

It's true, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## bugs-one

X100!! So true.


----------



## mademan

Its all good...... I was told repeatedly by you that you were re-casting and that " id get some from the next batch" ..... I can respect your choice bro, I know its not your problem. However if you had just said that you weren't going to help like you had originally said instead of telling me next week, next month, etc. I could have just dropped it and moved on knowing that im out.No hard feelings.


----------



## 408models

mademan said:


> Its all good...... I was told repeatedly by you that you were re-casting and that " id get some from the next batch" ..... I can respect your choice bro, I know its not your problem. However if you had just said that you weren't going to help like you had originally said instead of telling me next week, next month, etc. I could have just dropped it and moved on knowing that im out.No hard feelings.


Yes i did mention i was gonna try and get more, but i did have issues on the ones that came out, but i think more i just ended not really feeling them at the time plus had other issues too. My bad on that, but yeah i should of just said i wasn't making them any more. I did want to help out a homie, but i guess i didn't know how bad the consiquencess were  .


----------



## 408models

Here's a lil project i've been working on from time to time besides trying to get accesories ready for casting


----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice.....casting those bumpers?:cheesy::x:


----------



## 408models

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice.....casting those bumpers?:cheesy::x:


not those, not sure who made them. i had those in my parts box for a long time, just never chromed them.


----------



## 408models

DOES ANYONE GOT AN EXTRA 64 PHOTO ETCH SET OR EVEN A USED ONE WITH THE: IMPALA LETTERS & IMPALA DEER EMBLEMS ON IT?


----------



## bichito

awsome, are you going to sell any accessories you cast? iam building one also . keep us posted.


----------



## 408models

Hers my next project 64 impala coupe, trying to work on some skirts with scuff corners


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup:


----------



## 70monte805

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## 408models

Uhhhhh ok!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

408models said:


> Here's a lil project i've been working on from time to time besides trying to get accesories ready for casting


l love this


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

408models said:


>



firme


----------



## rollindeep408

39 lookin sick as fuck


----------



## 408models

Thanks fellas , 

Trying to get some projects done, that's as far as I can get on the 39, the coupe kit I had had a bunch of missing parts


----------



## downlow82

Very nice work


----------



## 408$eoulRider

Some badass builds. Watsup I juss started building models and finished my first one today. Nothing great. These are some straight up art on here!


----------



## 408models

408$eoulRider said:


> Some badass builds. Watsup I juss started building models and finished my first one today. Nothing great. These are some straight up art on here!


How's it going. Post up a pic, good to see more SJ builders


----------



## 408$eoulRider

Haha nothing picture worthy or post worthy yet. I'm planning to get some more models today and get started on them. I'll post pics of my progress. Nice to meet u 408models. Gonna hit up d&j or sheldons!


----------



## 408models

408$eoulRider said:


> Haha nothing picture worthy or post worthy yet. I'm planning to get some more models today and get started on them. I'll post pics of my progress. Nice to meet u 408models. Gonna hit up d&j or sheldons!


All good , When ever your ready start a topic for your builds so we can see more local builders, and if your up for a drive don't forget Andy's Hobbies in gilroy. they used to be RC UNLIMITED right there on cambrian but closed down. He has some good stuff too.


----------



## dig_derange

Damn, I've been missing out. This is incredible



408models said:


> OK HERE IS THE FINAL PRODUCT DONE! FINALLY
> 
> 
> *1950 CHEVY CANOPY EXPRESS *


----------



## 408$eoulRider

408models said:


> All good , When ever your ready start a topic for your builds so we can see more local builders, and if your up for a drive don't forget Andy's Hobbies in gilroy. they used to be RC UNLIMITED right there on cambrian but closed down. He has some good stuff too.


thanks for the tip! I was wondering what happened to rc unlimited too! I picked up a 62 impala from sheldons today, the price tag actually says Andy's hobbies on it LOL


----------



## 408$eoulRider

408models said:


> All good , When ever your ready start a topic for your builds so we can see more local builders, and if your up for a drive don't forget Andy's Hobbies in gilroy. they used to be RC UNLIMITED right there on cambrian but closed down. He has some good stuff too.


do you remember toy castle in eastridge too? they had some models and a lot of diecast and homies figures. Im sure the owner has them somewhere in San Jose hahaha


----------



## 408models

408$eoulRider said:


> thanks for the tip! I was wondering what happened to rc unlimited too! I picked up a 62 impala from sheldons today, the price tag actually says Andy's hobbies on it LOL


if i heard correctly i think sheldons hobbies is andys son in which andy owned RC unlimited so when that closed down i think some of that inventory went to Sheldon's. Don't quote me but i think thats what the story was lol


----------



## 408models

408$eoulRider said:


> do you remember toy castle in eastridge too? they had some models and a lot of diecast and homies figures. Im sure the owner has them somewhere in San Jose hahaha


yeah Toy Castle was coo too, Tony was the guys name, he was hella cool, used to hook it up on rims. Last i heard he moved to mall in Stockton or might be Sac.


----------



## 408models

edit


----------



## bigdogg323

Wurs the updates bro :dunno: :wave:


----------



## 408models

Haven't worked on nothing yet, just been doin a ill here and there on some if the accessories


----------



## COAST2COAST

408models said:


> I FIGURE I POST IT HERES SINCE IT SEEMS THAT THERES NO TRAFFIC IN THE MODEL CLASSIFIEDS.
> 
> 
> * I GOT THESE 2 50 CHEVY TRUCKS, MISSING COKE MACHINES, BAGS OPEN BUT COMPLETE
> 
> $35 SHIPPED FOR BOTH *
> 
> paypal prefferred


Throw in some resin goodies and u got a deal:yes::naughty:


----------



## 408models

408models said:


> I FIGURE I POST IT HERES SINCE IT SEEMS THAT THERES NO TRAFFIC IN THE MODEL CLASSIFIEDS.
> 
> 
> * I GOT THESE 2 50 CHEVY TRUCKS, MISSING COKE MACHINES, BAGS OPEN BUT COMPLETE
> 
> $35 SHIPPED FOR BOTH *
> 
> 
> paypal prefferred


*Iwill include 2 resin window coolers for ea truck and couple misc detail items!! pics above *


----------



## 1942aerosedan

do you ave any pictures of the extras included ?


----------



## 408models

edit


----------



## bigdogg323

:tears: wish i had $35 lol....


----------



## texasfinest

Hey bro awesome work! I had a few questions. Do you clear over foil or foil over clear? Also what grit paper do you use for wet sanding?


----------



## caddionly

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

